# Disney Movie Rewards - Bonus Codes



## buckler

Please enter any new bonus codes in this thread so we can all keep track of them. Also, PM me with any new codes or if you find a code has expired so I can update the OP.

Don't add "thank you" or "subscribe" replies to this thread. This way this thread will only get bumped up when new codes are added. To subscribe to this thread, click on "Thread Tools" above. You don't have to reply to a thread to subscribe to it. Thanks!

Older Codes Still Working as of 3/29 

*GOOFY* for 50 bonus points (reported as expired)
*9FTMRYWEK * for 50 bonus points (Disney Movie Club Cycle 3 Bonus)
*HT6G7K3XW* for 50 bonus points (reported as expired, 6 Impossible Things Sweepstakes Bonus)
*29VM48FNDZ* for 5 bonus points (Feb. newsletter)


3/13 *FM39V03SSW* for 5 bonus points (March newsletter)
3/23 *DMR* for 10 bonus points (expired?)
4/5 *POPULAR* for 10 bonus points (Treasure Hunt)
4/5 *PARTNERS* for 15 bonus points (Treasure Hunt)
4/5 *WILDFLOWER* for 20 bonus points (Treasure Hunt)
4/5 *ONLINE* for 25 bonus points (Treasure Hunt)
4/5 *GREEN* for 30 bonus points (Treasure Hunt)
4/5 *ENCHANTEDCALL* for a free Enchanted Call (not available to residents of ID, WA, GA, KY, MS, NE, TN, and LA)
4/27 *FPSNN83JX9* for 25 bonus points (Welcome bonus for new members, working for existing members)
5/15 Check your email for a message from Disney Movie Rewards with a link for 5 bonus points
6/18 *9EKSMN38SH* for 50 bonus points (Welcome Back)


----------



## Angel16

Bumping.....hope someone hears something soon.     We need codes, we need codes.


----------



## doconeill

DMR hasn't posted anything in a while on Facebook.


----------



## jenseib

Well they are posting, but nothing with codes


----------



## doconeill

Ah yes, I had to dig back...I missed the post from yesterday for some reason.


----------



## Stitch's O'hana

They said, that there is going to be an email sent out today to it's DMR members.  So I am thinking, that will have some code in it, I hope!!!

If anyone gets this email, please post what the code is on here!


----------



## jenseib

Well I hope someone doe post it. I never get emails form them. I think my email blocks it or something


----------



## doconeill

I was just coming here to do so 

*FM39V03SSW*

5 points only though


----------



## jenseib

Thanks


----------



## Angel16

On Facebook wall someone wrote if you updated your profile you got 10 points.  I updated my profile on DMR and nothing happened?  Maybe she was taking about updateing Facebook?


----------



## mdsouth

At the DMR website, I just entered the i code today (3/14) and it worked for ten points.  I put in another code saw in one of the posts above and got five points.


----------



## jenseib

mdsouth said:


> At the DMR website, I just entered the i code today (3/14) and it worked for ten points.  I put in another code saw in one of the posts above and got five points.



Do you just enter i? Becuase I tried that and it didn't work


----------



## JLitfin

jenseib said:


> Do you just enter i? Becuase I tried that and it didn't work



Yes, just enter i and you should receive 10 pts, that's all I did


----------



## KimRaye

doconeill said:


> I was just coming here to do so
> 
> *FM39V03SSW*
> 
> 5 points only though



Thanks!!!  5 pts!!


----------



## mdsouth

jenseib said:


> Do you just enter i? Becuase I tried that and it didn't work





JLitfin said:


> Yes, just enter i and you should receive 10 pts, that's all I did



Yes, that is all I did.  Just put a lower case i in the enter code box and it should work.


----------



## btallennc3

heart just worked for me


----------



## Angel16

I was just coming here to say Heart worked for me today.  I didn't see it any where, just thought I would try out a PP idea.  Good idea, so will the next be D or Disney?

Also, if you haven't done the blueray/HD tv presentation on the DMR site, it will give you 50 points.  Just go into DMR, log on, press Blueray, click on View all and wait.  One it is done you will be awarded your 50 points automatically.


----------



## doconeill

Angel16 said:


> I was just coming here to say Heart worked for me today.  I didn't see it any where, just thought I would try out a PP idea.  Good idea, so will the next be D or Disney?



If I enter "disney", I get that it has already been redeemed.

However, "dmr" gives me the "not yet active" message...


----------



## btallennc3

Free Disney Princess Phone Call

Go to Disney Movie Rewards and enter the code GUMBO to get a free call from the newest Disney princess, Tiara! Once you enter the code you will receive an e-mail from Disney with an enchanted code and link to order your free call.


----------



## nowellsl

Angel16 said:


> Also, if you haven't done the blueray/HD tv presentation on the DMR site, it will give you 50 points.  Just go into DMR, log on, press Blueray, click on View all and wait.  One it is done you will be awarded your 50 points automatically.



Thanks for the tip, I hadn't heard this one!


----------



## piglet33

I found HEART on FB last night, and it worked for me.  "i" also did yesterday.  Now to wait for the next one.


----------



## Marshay

I just joined this thread -- thanks for posting!

FYI -- "heart" is still working today although "i" is expired.


----------



## Angel16

nowellsl said:


> Thanks for the tip, I hadn't heard this one!




Glad it worked for you.  So nice getting "free points"  

Wonder how long before the next word, letter, or clue?


----------



## buckler

I'll try to keep the top post of this thread updated with the current codes. If anyone notices I'm missing something, send me a PM and I'll update it ASAP.


----------



## cassie58

buckler said:


> I'll try to keep the top post of this thread updated with the current codes. If anyone notices I'm missing something, send me a PM and I'll update it ASAP.



Thanks!  This is great - I just got 15 pts, for Heart and newsletter - i was expired.  I also ordered the free call!  Keep 'em coming!

cassie58
11/08-ASMo & Timeshare
8/09-CSR


----------



## btallennc3

Do you heart DMR? Do you heart bonus points? Then sign in to your account on DisneyMovieRewards.com and enter the Magic Code: DMR. It's our way of saying we heart our fans!


----------



## PiperPizzaz

btallennc3 said:


> Do you heart DMR? Do you heart bonus points? Then sign in to your account on DisneyMovieRewards.com and enter the Magic Code: DMR. It's our way of saying we heart our fans!



Yay, awesome I have been waiting for this!


----------



## KimRaye

Got it!  Thanks!


----------



## MommyBell08

very cool thread! Thanks for the great info, i didn't know DMR was on FB...adding them now!


----------



## pershing

Worked for me too, thanks!


----------



## Angel16

Worked great.  Thank you.  So now we are onto ???? DMR club?  Maybe Easter?


----------



## we3are1

thanks for the codes - most of all of them worked for me
subbing too


----------



## DisneyMissy318

Be VERY Careful about trying codes you might have already entered!  I did that this morning and was LOCKED out of my account.  I've sent a note through "Contact Us" to get it unlocked - I hope it isn't permanent !
I also found a phone number that I will try when they open.  It wasn't intentional


----------



## buckler

DisneyMissy318 said:


> Be VERY Careful about trying codes you might have already entered!  I did that this morning and was LOCKED out of my account.  I've sent a note through "Contact Us" to get it unlocked - I hope it isn't permanent !
> I also found a phone number that I will try when they open.  It wasn't intentional



I just updated the OP with a number of older codes that are still working. Check your account to see if you have entered them before trying them because you don't want to get locked out like this poster.

Click on "view all recent codes" and then "show all points earned" to see a full list of the codes you have entered in the past.

Also: is there a way I can edit the title of this thread to just say "Disney Movie Rewards Bonus Codes"? I don't think the Facebook part is necessary since non-Facebook codes are included now.


----------



## doconeill

buckler said:


> I just updated the OP with a number of older codes that are still working. Check your account to see if you have entered them before trying them because you don't want to get locked out like this poster.
> 
> Click on "view all recent codes" and then "show all points earned" to see a full list of the codes you have entered in the past.
> 
> Also: is there a way I can edit the title of this thread to just say "Disney Movie Rewards Bonus Codes"? I don't think the Facebook part is necessary since non-Facebook codes are included now.



Edit the first post, and "Go Advanced". That will allow you to edit the title.


----------



## buckler

doconeill said:


> Edit the first post, and "Go Advanced". That will allow you to edit the title.



That should have been obvious to me.  Thank you!!


----------



## DisneyMissy318

DisneyMissy318 said:


> Be VERY Careful about trying codes you might have already entered!  I did that this morning and was LOCKED out of my account.  I've sent a note through "Contact Us" to get it unlocked - I hope it isn't permanent !
> I also found a phone number that I will try when they open.  It wasn't intentional




I found a phone number for DMR - 866-246-8646 - just in case someone needs it for anything.  I called - I had to wait about 17 mins in queue - then spoke with a very nice lady who said that my account would be locked for a 24 hour period.  I assured her that I was fine with that, my mistake, but wanted to be sure it wasn't permanent!  She replied, "oh, we would never do that!".  Whew... I'm feeling much better - didn't want to lose all of those points.!


----------



## buckler

Updated OP with new codes (thanks to sydneysmom on the Budget Board for posting these)

4/5 *POPULAR* for 10 bonus points (Treasure Hunt)
4/5 *PARTNERS* for 15 bonus points (Treasure Hunt)
4/5 *WILDFLOWER* for 20 bonus points (Treasure Hunt)
4/5 *ONLINE* for 25 bonus points (Treasure Hunt)
4/5 *GREEN* for 30 bonus points (Treasure Hunt)


----------



## doconeill

buckler said:


> Updated OP with new codes (thanks to sydneysmom on the Budget Board for posting these)
> 
> 4/5 *POPULAR* for 10 bonus points (Scavenger Hunt)
> 4/5 *PARTNERS* for 15 bonus points (Scavenger Hunt)
> 4/5 *WILDFLOWER* for 20 bonus points (Scavenger Hunt)
> 4/5 *ONLINE* for 25 bonus points (Scavenger Hunt)
> 4/5 *GREEN* for 30 bonus points (Scavenger Hunt)



Yup, just got them myself...its part of a "Treasure Hunt" about the new site in today's email.


----------



## luckyfin

For a free call from a disney character, enter ENCHANTEDCALL.  You can schedule the calls out pretty far if you want to use for a birthday or holiday.


----------



## buckler

luckyfin said:


> For a free call from a disney character, enter ENCHANTEDCALL.  You can schedule the calls out pretty far if you want to use for a birthday or holiday.



Thanks! So some of you won't be disappointed, the fine print reads:

"Currently, calls are not available to residents of ID, WA, GA, KY, MS, NE, TN, and LA"


----------



## Mrs D

Thank you all so much for adding to this and sharing the codes and info. It is so nice to be a part of a community that is so generous with their time and knowledge!


----------



## bear74

DisneyMissy318 said:


> Be VERY Careful about trying codes you might have already entered!  I did that this morning and was LOCKED out of my account.  I've sent a note through "Contact Us" to get it unlocked - I hope it isn't permanent !
> I also found a phone number that I will try when they open.  It wasn't intentional



yes be very careful.  Mine got locked last monday I sent an email to them thru the contact us and as of last night mine was still LOCKED.  I will try to call tomorrow but I have to work so doubt It will happen.


----------



## ZuZugal

Has anyone else gotten a "happy birthday choose your free blu-ray" email?

I have an April birthday and it states that I can choose from 5 (but it lists 4) blu-ray movies w/$2.95 shipping/handling.

Enchanted
HSM2
Meet the Robinsons
National Treasure


----------



## Marshay

ZuZugal said:


> Has anyone else gotten a "happy birthday choose your free blu-ray" email?
> 
> I have an April birthday and it states that I can choose from 5 (but it lists 4) blu-ray movies w/$2.95 shipping/handling.
> 
> Enchanted
> HSM2
> Meet the Robinsons
> National Treasure



How exciting!  This would be great!  Hope they continue this for my birthday month.


----------



## Marshay

bear74 said:


> yes be very careful.  Mine got locked last monday I sent an email to them thru the contact us and as of last night mine was still LOCKED.  I will try to call tomorrow but I have to work so doubt It will happen.



I've been locked out for while (5-6 days?  can't remember exactly).  I called once, emailed twice and then called again tonight.  Sue (the CS person) said she'd have to take my account to her manager for approval to get it unblocked.  It was not automatically done.  But once the manager approves, then it should be 24-48 hours.

We'll see...


----------



## angel's momma

ZuZugal said:


> Has anyone else gotten a "happy birthday choose your free blu-ray" email?
> 
> I have an April birthday and it states that I can choose from 5 (but it lists 4) blu-ray movies w/$2.95 shipping/handling.
> 
> Enchanted
> HSM2
> Meet the Robinsons
> National Treasure



I have an April birthday, but haven't received the email.


----------



## KimRaye

luckyfin said:


> For a free call from a disney character, enter ENCHANTEDCALL.  You can schedule the calls out pretty far if you want to use for a birthday or holiday.


Thanks, I'll try that!



ZuZugal said:


> Has anyone else gotten a "happy birthday choose your free blu-ray" email?
> 
> I have an April birthday and it states that I can choose from 5 (but it lists 4) blu-ray movies w/$2.95 shipping/handling.
> 
> Enchanted
> HSM2
> Meet the Robinsons
> National Treasure


My BD was in Oct., and I DID receive this 'gift', but I don't have a blu-ray yet, but for $2.95 s/h, I ordered The Game Plan, and gave it as a Cmas gift to my bro & his family!


----------



## jennz

Does anyone know if we get points from DMR for Alice in Wonderland movie tickets?  I thought we could but now can't find it on the site.  

Thanks!


----------



## gillenkl

Thanks so much for posting the treasure hunt codes!


----------



## jenseib

luckyfin said:


> For a free call from a disney character, enter ENCHANTEDCALL.  You can schedule the calls out pretty far if you want to use for a birthday or holiday.



It tells em to click the banner for my call, but there is no banner


----------



## angel's momma

jenseib said:


> It tells em to click the banner for my call, but there is no banner



I didn't have a banner either


----------



## luckyfin

I did it a few days ago and can't remember what it looked like.  I'm sorry I can't help.  I do know that the promotion is still good, it is listed in their special offers section on the website.  Maybe if you e-mail or call you can redeem if you can't find the banner


----------



## doconeill

jennz said:


> Does anyone know if we get points from DMR for Alice in Wonderland movie tickets?  I thought we could but now can't find it on the site.
> 
> Thanks!



Click on Eligible Titles. The right column is "In Theaters"

Oops...they are listed there, but I can't find where you actually submit that you have stubs...

Aha...I found it under "How It Works":

http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/member/movie-tickets

And apparently you can upload a photo of the stubs instead of mailing them in...


----------



## jennz

doconeill said:


> Click on Eligible Titles. The right column is "In Theaters"
> 
> Oops...they are listed there, but I can't find where you actually submit that you have stubs...
> 
> Aha...I found it under "How It Works":
> 
> http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/member/movie-tickets
> 
> And apparently you can upload a photo of the stubs instead of mailing them in...



Great - thank you so much!!


----------



## KimRaye

SO MAD at myself for scheduling the ENCHANTEDCALL call, and then NOT answering because it was a toll-free number during a family TV time!   At least what I lost was free.


----------



## KimRaye

SO MAD at myself for scheduling the ENCHANTEDCALL call, and then NOT answering because it was a toll-free number during a family TV time!   At least what I lost was free.


----------



## jennz

KimRaye said:


> SO MAD at myself for scheduling the ENCHANTEDCALL call, and then NOT answering because it was a toll-free number during a family TV time!   At least what I lost was free.



I did the same thing!


----------



## raftislander

On facebook, it said the newsletter would be going out on 4/17 and that it included a code for 5 points.  I didn't get the newsletter. Did anyone?  Could you share the code, if you got it? Thanks so much.


----------



## doconeill

raftislander said:


> On facebook, it said the newsletter would be going out on 4/17 and that it included a code for 5 points.  I didn't get the newsletter. Did anyone?  Could you share the code, if you got it? Thanks so much.



It wasn't a code, it was a link that apparently was unique for everyone.


----------



## buckler

Updated OP with new code

FPSNN83JX9 worth 25 points. This code is from an email that goes out to new members when they sign up but is working for existing members too.


----------



## buckler

Edited to remove May newsletter code...only works if you click on the link in the newsletter


----------



## doconeill

buckler said:


> *(code redacted)* for 5 points from May 2010 Newsletter



Note - I think you have to use the link in the newsletter which is unique to each person for this code to work.


----------



## buckler

doconeill said:


> Note - I think you have to use the link in the newsletter which is unique to each person for this code to work.



Looks like you are right. Would you edit your quote of me to remove the code? Thanks.


----------



## doconeill

buckler said:


> Looks like you are right. Would you edit your quote of me to remove the code? Thanks.



done


----------



## natses1966

IN1J1UPVCOP used it today for 5 points


----------



## ali2000

natses1966 said:


> IN1J1UPVCOP used it today for 5 points



says it has already been used when i tried to use it


----------



## Angel16

Hi Everyone, 

Looks like it has been a while since I have posted.  Finally got my account straighten out.  Geez.....why can't I have more than one account with Disney.  After all we shop, DMR, and book trips.  

This thread has been quite for some time now.  Anyone have any new codes.  The last ones I got were the GREEN,ONLINE, WILDFLOWER ones.  

Any info is appreciated.  



Angel16


----------



## sarahoreilly2008

I have a large number of alice in wonderland dvd and blu-ray codes available for trading.


----------



## starwood

I think I found a new one for 50 points 9EKSMN38SH


----------



## caitty13

starwood said:


> I think I found a new one for 50 points 9EKSMN38SH



Tanks!  Worked for me.


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

Worked for me too....THANKS!


----------



## mdsouth

starwood said:


> I think I found a new one for 50 points 9EKSMN38SH



I just entered the code today and it worked for me!


----------



## sjs314

Worked for me too ...TY


----------



## DisneyMissy318

Thanks!  Worked for me too!  Love DMR points!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## buckler

starwood said:


> I think I found a new one for 50 points 9EKSMN38SH



Thanks! I updated the OP.


----------



## Angel16

Thank you Starwood, worked great for me this afternoon. 

Has anyone gotten their June newsletter yet?  I haven't seen it so far.  



Angel16


----------



## KimRaye

starwood said:


> I think I found a new one for 50 points 9EKSMN38SH


Thanks!  Worked for me too!  And I submitted my Toy Story 3 movie ticket stubs tonight as well!


----------



## starwood

does anyone know how many points we get for our toy story 3 tickets?  I just sent in 4 tickets.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Thanks Starwood - that code worked for me too!


----------



## doconeill

starwood said:


> does anyone know how many points we get for our toy story 3 tickets?  I just sent in 4 tickets.



50 points per ticket, maximum 4 tickets.

You can get bonus points if you order via Fandango - but that depends on the theater selling through Fandango (not the case for our local IMAX theaters).

Also, there is another 5 point bonus link in the June email newsletter that came out yesterday.


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

how do you get the newsletter?? 
I never get one and been a disney reward member for over a year now!!


----------



## Ashleybs

doconeill said:


> 50 points per ticket, maximum 4 tickets.
> 
> You can get bonus points if you order via Fandango - but that depends on the theater selling through Fandango (not the case for our local IMAX theaters).
> 
> Also, there is another 5 point bonus link in the June email newsletter that came out yesterday.




I don't see on the web site(Disney Rewards) anything about getting extra points for buying through Fandango - where can I find this info at? Thanks!


----------



## doconeill

Ashleybs said:


> I don't see on the web site(Disney Rewards) anything about getting extra points for buying through Fandango - where can I find this info at? Thanks!



It was in email that I saw it...on the site it is under Promotions/Special Offers. It is mostly about a free digital book, but also the 200 bonus points (which is on top of the up to 200 just for the stubs).

We did it for another movie in the past and got the 200 extra points.


----------



## Ashleybs

I see it now - thanks!


----------



## bonrea

We have looked all over the list of rewards and dont really care for them.  Do they offer Disney Gift Cards as rewards?


----------



## Ashleybs

Disney gift cards would be a nice reward! 

For long time Disney Rewards members - how often do the rewards change? I'm not interested in the movie posters and there are a ton of them and not much that I am interested in. I'm just going to save my points until I see something that my DS would like.


----------



## bonrea

We will most likely use our points (4560+ at this posting) for behind-the-scenes tours or something like that.  They take something like 10,000+ last time I looked.  So it will be a long time coming.


----------



## Hawleys

Tried this code (June newsletter) and it worked. Thought others might want to try it as well. 

XI38VM994P


----------



## Broncobilly83

buckler said:
			
		

> Older Codes Still Working as of 3/29
> 
> *GOOFY* for 50 bonus points
> *HT6G7K3XW* for 50 bonus points (6 Impossible Things Sweepstakes Bonus)



These two seem not to be "live" anymore


----------



## JLitfin

Hawleys said:


> Tried this code (June newsletter) and it worked. Thought others might want to try it as well.
> 
> XI38VM994P



thanks for posting, I usually receive the newsletter but didn't get a June copy


----------



## DisneyMissy318

Maybe someone here has been through this - we saw TS3 last night!   LOVED IT!  Anyway... I went to submit our ticket stubs today - saw the new submittal process.  By the time I got the scanner booted up and the pic of the tickets loaded back to my computer - I had lost the page with the directions!  I have looked everywhere on the site - in the FAQ section, etc. to see where the pic should be uploaded.  It seems you have to load more tickets to get back to the point of seeing the directions!  Go figure!  I emailed them - but I'm not holding my breathe for the week it will take them to get back with me!

Thanks for any info!


----------



## starwood

DisneyMissy318 said:


> Maybe someone here has been through this - we saw TS3 last night!   LOVED IT!  Anyway... I went to submit our ticket stubs today - saw the new submittal process.  By the time I got the scanner booted up and the pic of the tickets loaded back to my computer - I had lost the page with the directions!  I have looked everywhere on the site - in the FAQ section, etc. to see where the pic should be uploaded.  It seems you have to load more tickets to get back to the point of seeing the directions!  Go figure!  I emailed them - but I'm not holding my breathe for the week it will take them to get back with me!
> 
> Thanks for any info!



Try this link

http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/member/movie-tickets


----------



## mdsouth

DisneyMissy318 said:


> Maybe someone here has been through this - we saw TS3 last night!   LOVED IT!  Anyway... I went to submit our ticket stubs today - saw the new submittal process.  By the time I got the scanner booted up and the pic of the tickets loaded back to my computer - I had lost the page with the directions!  I have looked everywhere on the site - in the FAQ section, etc. to see where the pic should be uploaded.  It seems you have to load more tickets to get back to the point of seeing the directions!  Go figure!  I emailed them - but I'm not holding my breathe for the week it will take them to get back with me!
> 
> Thanks for any info!



Wow, I guess I am in the same boat as you.  I did not know you had to photograph and scan your tickets before submitting them.  So, I did the same thing as you.  Hopefully the link will work and we can finish the process.



starwood said:


> Try this link
> 
> http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/member/movie-tickets



Thanks for the link!


----------



## DisneyMissy318

starwood said:


> Try this link
> 
> http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/member/movie-tickets



Thanks for taking the time to provide the link - although it puts me on the page where I register my tickets and they give the # to write on the tickets.  I've already done that part - but can't get to the point where it tells you where to send them.

I sent DMR CS a note yesterday - hopefully they will get back to me.  

Thanks for trying!


----------



## DisneyMissy318

mdsouth said:


> Wow, I guess I am in the same boat as you.  I did not know you had to photograph and scan your tickets before submitting them.  So, I did the same thing as you.  Hopefully the link will work and we can finish the process.



Good Luck!  Let me know if the link put you in the right place.  Hopefully I'll hear from DMR CS at some point.


----------



## btallennc3

Just used this code (Borrowed from another board) and got 5 points 

L8N5VG3F6C

Love free points


----------



## KimRaye

There's a 5 pt click (non-code) in the July e-letter.  Watch for it!


----------



## Marshay

btallennc3 said:


> Just used this code (Borrowed from another board) and got 5 points
> 
> L8N5VG3F6C
> 
> Love free points



Thanks for posting!  It worked for me.

I also got 100 bonus points for my birthday ... I know some of you received a Blue-Ray earlier...guess they are back to giving points again...


----------



## su_A_ve

BTW, about the new submission for tickets, I had the same problem with TS.

Got the number, wrote it on the tickets, and by the time I took a picture, transfered the jpg and uploaded, machine had crashed.

So I started a new submission and though it had a new number, I uploaded the tickets with the original number.  I received the points.


----------



## Angel16

Hi Everyone,  This thread has been really quite for some time now.  Is there another one I should be on?  If not, anyone have any new codes of updates?





Angel16


----------



## drlex95

How quickly do people put the codes up here?


----------



## btallennc3

I have not seen any new codes I a while


----------



## doconeill

DMR has switched to a unique code-link system which is tied to a user and the email the receive, so gone are the "5 point" codes that were shareable in the past. There haven't been any new general codes since the holidays I don't think.


----------



## holcomb-mania

I don't think I've gotten these, but if I do in the future, what on Earf do I do with them?


----------



## swtnikki

I have three codes for the UK version of Disney Movie Rewards, from the Hannah Montana dvd's that I bought for me & the hubby. (Got them off Amazon UK 'cause they have Seasons 2 & 3 there & only Season 1 here.) If anybody across the pond would like to have them, just PM me.


----------



## Rupert B Puppenstein

They aren't doing codes anymore.  Just the linked e-mails.    But, finally we will be getting a free movie during our Disney Rewards Anniversary Date!!  They have added quite a few new rewards.  

With all the releases in October, I will be adding a lot of new codes!


----------



## caitty13

Did anyone receive their anniversary email for a free blueray DVD and if so how did you redeem it?  I entered the code but I didn't get any options to choose what movie I want...


----------



## RCMommy

...also interested in the free CD but haven't had any emails in regards to it....fingers crossed


----------



## Smiling Cheshire Cat

Has anyone heard if Disney Movie Rewards will be doing the double codes days like they did last Christmas season?


----------



## Mrs D

I just got an email about bonus codes for the 25 days of Christmas from abcfamily.com. When I went to check it out I couldn't find anything. Anyone figure this out yet?


----------



## doconeill

Mrs D said:


> I just got an email about bonus codes for the 25 days of Christmas from abcfamily.com. When I went to check it out I couldn't find anything. Anyone figure this out yet?



In the email, it says it runs 12/1 - 12/25. Some other things say "every day through Dec. 25th", so its confusing.


----------



## santadog

caitty13 said:


> Did anyone receive their anniversary email for a free blueray DVD and if so how did you redeem it?  I entered the code but I didn't get any options to choose what movie I want...



I got my email last month - I think once you click on the link in the email, you have to complete the transaction then and there. If you navigate away, it comes up as already redeemed (at least that's what happened to my sister with her Birthday disc).


----------



## ~Kathie

caitty13 said:


> Did anyone receive their anniversary email for a free blueray DVD and if so how did you redeem it?  I entered the code but I didn't get any options to choose what movie I want...





santadog said:


> I got my email last month - I think once you click on the link in the email, you have to complete the transaction then and there. If you navigate away, it comes up as already redeemed (at least that's what happened to my sister with her Birthday disc).



The website blipped when I did my birthday code and came up as redeemed.  I emailed them and they made the adjustment in my account so I could order.  They can see that you didn't get it.........their CS is very helpful.


----------



## Trishtack

Does anyone have recent codes from newsletters such that are still valid? I seem to keep missing them!


----------



## doconeill

Trishtack said:


> Does anyone have recent codes from newsletters such that are still valid? I seem to keep missing them!



They don't give specific codes in the newsletter any more. It is a special unique link that only works for the the account it is sent to. You can, however, get to old newsletters via the web site (I forget where they are though).

Speaking of which, I was expecting a link in the most recent mailing, but I didn't find one...I don't know if that was supposed to be the "official" November mailing or not.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

My b-day is coming up this weekend and I haven't received the blu-ray notice...how many days prior did those who got one receive an e-mail?


----------



## minnie1012

disneydreamgirl said:


> My b-day is coming up this weekend and I haven't received the blu-ray notice...how many days prior did those who got one receive an e-mail?




Happy Birthday!  I didn't get the free blue ray this year for my birthday (October).  I received 100 points instead.  The email was either on my birthday or like the day before.


----------



## bumbershoot

doconeill said:


> You can, however, get to old newsletters via the web site (I forget where they are though).
> 
> Speaking of which, I was expecting a link in the most recent mailing, but I didn't find one...I don't know if that was supposed to be the "official" November mailing or not.



They are the Message Center, or should be.  

The recent mailing seemed to be a brand new type of newsletter, not the normal one, and I didn't see a code in it either.



disneydreamgirl said:


> My b-day is coming up this weekend and I haven't received the blu-ray notice...how many days prior did those who got one receive an e-mail?



They aren't doing that this year.  Instead they seem to be doing a DVD/bluray when you have your DMR anniversary.  I got 100 points for my b'day, too, this year.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Thanks for the info!  I'm happy with any bonus...not really sure what I'm saving the points for yet, though.


----------



## fenrir58

~Kathie said:


> The website blipped when I did my birthday code and came up as redeemed.  I emailed them and they made the adjustment in my account so I could order.  They can see that you didn't get it.........their CS is very helpful.



I emailed them but they never got back to me...


----------



## emrose5739

50 bonus points by using the code COOL


----------



## jgraney106

emrose5739 said:


> 50 bonus points by using the code COOL



*Thanks for the code!*


----------



## Smiling Tink

Yay, thank you for the code!!


----------



## hivemama

thanks for the code!


----------



## MouseFaninQueue

fbk100 = 5 points  in honour of DMR reaching 100,000 fans on facebook.

the code expires 2/10/11 and is valid in the U.S.A. and Canada only


----------



## jennz

Thanks!!


----------



## lizabu

There's a new survey in our accounts that will give you 50 points


----------



## nowellsl

I just did the survey.  Everyone check your account, I had a survey from December also.  Each was worth 50 points!


----------



## diamondpixienc

COOL just worked for me! Thanks for the tip


----------



## diamondpixienc

Going to do my survey now


----------



## Angel16

Thank you for sharing codes.  The COOL code just worked for me!  WOOHOO

Anything new?


----------



## yekcoh_99

Thanks


----------



## Mlissa88

Thanks for the thread.  I forgot I even had a Disney Movie Reward account.  I did the surveys and used a code.  Thanks!


----------



## familia

You can get 200 bonus points if you preorder Tangled. Don't know if that has expired already or not...


----------



## quirkymom

Any new codes these days???  I just signed up for my account.

Also, I asked this question in a new thread, but you all seem knowledgeable and may know...

Can I get the codes for my DVD's I already own (i.e. Cars and Incredibles) if I don't have the cases any longer?

Thanks,
AQ


----------



## kmedina

quirkymom said:


> Any new codes these days???  I just signed up for my account.
> 
> Also, I asked this question in a new thread, but you all seem knowledgeable and may know...
> 
> Can I get the codes for my DVD's I already own (i.e. Cars and Incredibles) if I don't have the cases any longer?
> 
> Thanks,
> AQ



I wish.  I discovered this site long after I bought most of my Disney movies and threw out the "garbage inserts."  I am not aware of any new codes right now, but definitely read your emails.  There are codes or links hidden in there sometimes.


----------



## indianabrit

kmedina said:


> I wish.  I discovered this site long after I bought most of my Disney movies and threw out the "garbage inserts."  I am not aware of any new codes right now, but definitely read your emails.  There are codes or links hidden in there sometimes.



If I'm not mistaken you can send in the proof of purchase tags to redeem the points if you no longer have the inserts.


Also,

"4/27 FPSNN83JX9 for 25 bonus points (Welcome bonus for new members, working for existing members)"  <----This code still works for 25 points


----------



## KimRaye

indianabrit said:


> "4/27 FPSNN83JX9 for 25 bonus points (Welcome bonus for new members, working for existing members)"  <----This code still works for 25 points


worked for me, thanks!


----------



## CodyBoy

just got bonus points, too!! Thanks for sharing!!!!


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

BELIEVE

works for 10 points!


Did anyone get today's email with code? I deleted mine from my spam folder accidentally, don't know how it went there and I saw it as it was being deleted


----------



## jgraney106

*Thanks a bunch for the heads up! *


----------



## JenCa

I'm so glad I found this forum, it's crazy but I'm trying to save up points for the Walt Disney Studios Tour. It's A long shot but I know it'll be worth it.


----------



## mikkishelles

JenCa said:


> I'm so glad I found this forum, it's crazy but I'm trying to save up points for the Walt Disney Studios Tour. It's A long shot but I know it'll be worth it.



That is what my goal is, as well. I only have 265 Points, so I have a loooong way to go..LOL..


----------



## doconeill

mikkishelles said:


> That is what my goal is, as well. I only have 265 Points, so I have a loooong way to go..LOL..



Hmmm...I was going to post and mention how what a great feat that would be, as the DMR program was supposed to end this August - but I just checked the site, and they appear to have revised it, I think:


> *C. Duration of Program*
> 
> 1. The Program begins at 12:00 a.m. Eastern Time ("ET") on  October 3, 2006 and will continue until such time as Sponsor, in its  sole and absolute discretion, elects to terminate the Program (the  Program Term). Sponsor reserves the right to shorten, extend, modify,  terminate, or cancel the Program, at its discretion, at any time as  further described in Section G below. Enrollees can collect Points only  during the Program Term and only by the methods set forth in Section E  below. Enrollees may only redeem Points, as set forth in Section F  below, during the Redemption Term, hereby defined as the Program Term  and a period of sixty (60) days immediately following the last day of  the Program Term.


----------



## Angel16

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> BELIEVE
> 
> works for 10 points!
> 
> 
> Did anyone get today's email with code? I deleted mine from my spam folder accidentally, don't know how it went there and I saw it as it was being deleted




Thank you DisneyMommyMichelle, the code worked perfectly for me.  Did you get a copy of the June newletter with the 5 point code?  If you still need it PM me, I will be happy to send it to you.  


Angel16


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

5 points!
Y7ZE67KL2G


----------



## CodyBoy

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> 5 points!
> Y7ZE67KL2G



THANK YOU!!!


----------



## doconeill

Just posted on Facebook, for their 200,000 "like":

face200 (25 points) - good though 6/19 only!


----------



## Katekins13

mikkishelles said:


> That is what my goal is, as well. I only have 265 Points, so I have a loooong way to go..LOL..



I've been saving up for the same thing!..lol...

I've been entering points since 2008 and am at 6080 - not even halfway to the 15,000 needed... hopefully I can make it before the program ends.. guess we will see when they finally decide to end the program!!


----------



## Mrs D

Get 50 Bonus points when you enter the below Cars 2 sweepstakes.

http://disney.go.com/cars/?cmp=dmov_dpic_car_url_agents#/sweepstakes


----------



## lcasa

Mrs D said:


> Get 50 Bonus points when you enter the below Cars 2 sweepstakes.
> 
> http://disney.go.com/cars/?cmp=dmov_dpic_car_url_agents#/sweepstakes



Thanks!


----------



## Angel16

doconeill said:


> Just posted on Facebook, for their 200,000 "like":
> 
> face200 (25 points) - good though 6/19 only!





Mrs D said:


> Get 50 Bonus points when you enter the below Cars 2 sweepstakes.
> 
> http://disney.go.com/cars/?cmp=dmov_dpic_car_url_agents#/sweepstakes



Thank you both.  I am up 75 points!  

Angel16


----------



## KimRaye

Mrs D said:


> Get 50 Bonus points when you enter the below Cars 2 sweepstakes.
> 
> http://disney.go.com/cars/?cmp=dmov_dpic_car_url_agents#/sweepstakes


 Thank you!


----------



## Pooh2

I got an email saying I can get bonus points from my 3DIMAX tickets from Cars and Pirates.  Does anyone know how I get these points?


----------



## doconeill

Pooh2 said:


> I got an email saying I can get bonus points from my 3DIMAX tickets from Cars and Pirates.  Does anyone know how I get these points?



The web site explains how...but basically, you enter that you watched the movie, they give you a number, which you write on the ticket stubs. Then you take a pic or scan the stubs, and upload that image via the web site.


----------



## Pooh2

doconeill said:


> The web site explains how...but basically, you enter that you watched the movie, they give you a number, which you write on the ticket stubs. Then you take a pic or scan the stubs, and upload that image via the web site.



Thanks! I found it and got them uploaded!


----------



## TLPL

Any new codes lately? I need 42 points for a reward I try to get.


----------



## jhimelrick

I have two codes that should get you to your reward:

101 Dalmations

Tinker Bell

Could you use one of these codes to get over your 42 points you need?

Let me know.


----------



## TLPL

jhimelrick said:


> I have two codes that should get you to your reward:
> 
> 101 Dalmations
> 
> Tinker Bell
> 
> Could you use one of these codes to get over your 42 points you need?
> 
> Let me know.



Either one will do! Thank you so much!


----------



## jhimelrick

I sent the code to your MSN email account.


----------



## TLPL

jhimelrick said:


> I sent the code to your MSN email account.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## SalandJeff

I just found this thread (and this forum for that matter!)   Hoping to make some Disney money.  But for now, here is a code for 5 DMR points

S9YT43WX7A


----------



## ready123go

SalandJeff said:


> I just found this thread (and this forum for that matter!)   Hoping to make some Disney money.  But for now, here is a code for 5 DMR points
> 
> S9YT43WX7A



Thanks!


----------



## scrump

Glad I found this thread!!!!!!


----------



## doconeill

Did anyone get a newsletter today and then have the 5 point link get rejected as the code already having been used? Alas, I also deleted the email before realizing it...and I see nothing in my message center online (don't even see the July newsletter in there...)


----------



## jcarwash

doconeill said:


> Did anyone get a newsletter today and then have the 5 point link get rejected as the code already having been used? Alas, I also deleted the email before realizing it...and I see nothing in my message center online (don't even see the July newsletter in there...)



Yes -- DMR posted a message on their Facebook page acknowledging the July newsletter was mistakenly re-mailed to some people. I got it too. I was also wondering why there was content about seeing Winnie the Pooh on opening weekend...


----------



## doconeill

jcarwash said:


> Yes -- DMR posted a message on their Facebook page acknowledging the July newsletter was mistakenly re-mailed to some people. I got it too. I was also wondering why there was content about seeing Winnie the Pooh on opening weekend...



Tried to come back to post last night, but it appeared the boards were down...I got my "Oops! We Meant To Send You The August Members-Only Update" August update


----------



## jenseib

I never get it till the 20th of the month and then I only have a few days before it expires. I hate that because most times I miss it


----------



## jlaking

For 25 Disney Movie Rewards points, use code *D23*.


----------



## ready123go

jlaking said:


> For 25 Disney Movie Rewards points, use code *D23*.



Thanks


----------



## Mrs D

jlaking said:


> For 25 Disney Movie Rewards points, use code *D23*.



Thanks!


----------



## jaelless

thanks  just used the code and got the points. I never realized that my newsletter had bonus points in it. I need to learn to pay attention better.


----------



## hound14

Thanks!!


----------



## Hendrick

September newsletter 5pts: V7NK93DQ5Y


----------



## jaelless

thanks for new code. going to try it out now.


----------



## FlyingBelle

jlaking said:


> For 25 Disney Movie Rewards points, use code *D23*.



Tried it today - didn't work - said "code is not active"


----------



## Angel16

The D23 code was only active back in August during the D23 meet.  Sorry it didn't work now.  The new code for September newsletter should work for you.  


Angel16


----------



## DlandAmanda

I have an Enchanted code up for trades, just message me.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Hey hey!  New codes but only available for three days and for ten points each, I've typed them in white font in case anyone wants to find them themselves...we had fun finding them:  BOO, AUTUMN, PUMPKIN, HOOK, SCARY.  I wish they would do more of these!


----------



## jgraney106

*Thank you so much for those codes. I Don't get a newsletter, so I wouldn't have known about them!*


----------



## Pooh2

Thanks for posting those!


----------



## Angel16

disneydreamgirl said:


> Hey hey!  New codes but only available for three days and for ten points each, I've typed them in white font in case anyone wants to find them themselves...we had fun finding them:  BOO, AUTUMN, PUMPKIN, HOOK, SCARY.  I wish they would do more of these!



*Thank you so much for posting these.  Where did you ever find them???*

Angel16


----------



## Hendrick

I have an enchanted dvd dmr code for trade, pls pm if interested


----------



## jenseib

Hendrick said:


> I have an enchanted dvd dmr code for trade, pls pm if interested



I think You should probably start a thread about that one. I don't think people talk trades on this one.


----------



## cknguyen617

Poo! None of the codes are working for me... they are all inactive


----------



## Hendrick

cknguyen617 said:


> Poo! None of the codes are working for me... they are all inactive


codes must be entered by 10/16/11


----------



## jenseib

Hendrick said:


> codes must be entered by 10/16/11



Today is only the 15th

Well I guess it is now the 16th, but that would still give a whole day yet.


----------



## Hendrick

Enter code:
M1D17MAIGNEH

to earn 50 more points when redeeming a Disney Movie Code

Expires 11/15/11


----------



## Queenie122

Thank you! I hadn't added my Winnie the Pooh movie yet so that was perfect!!


----------



## Hendrick

November Newsletter: JFYE759YKGH


----------



## Angel16

I have not recieved the November news letter.  I see the code for the 5 points in the post above, however wondering if everyone got the newslette

Please give me a reply.  I am wondering if I am not getting my e-mails from Disney Movie Rewards.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jcarwash

Angel16 said:


> I have not recieved the November news letter.  I see the code for the 5 points in the post above, however wondering if everyone got the newslette
> 
> Please give me a reply.  I am wondering if I am not getting my e-mails from Disney Movie Rewards.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Yes, I have two user names with DMR and I got my two November e-mail newsletters last week.


----------



## jenseib

I never get my newsletters til labout 3 days before the end of the month and then forget about them...and they expire on the last day...who knows why they do this


----------



## Stan Solo

Hendrick said:


> Enter code:
> M1D17MAIGNEH
> 
> to earn 50 more points when redeeming a Disney Movie Code
> 
> Expires 11/15/11



Thanks for posting this! I was just about to punch in my Lion King code but thought I'd check out the Dis Boards first. Lucky Me!


----------



## Angel16

jcarwash said:


> Yes, I have two user names with DMR and I got my two November e-mail newsletters last week.





jenseib said:


> I never get my newsletters til labout 3 days before the end of the month and then forget about them...and they expire on the last day...who knows why they do this



Thank you both,  I still have not gotten it.  But thanks to this thread  I have entered the code for November.  Really strange how we get the newsletters at different times of the month.


----------



## crest396

Did anyone enter their Belle's Magical World code yet? It is saying mine is an unknown code.


----------



## jenseib

crest396 said:


> Did anyone enter their Belle's Magical World code yet? It is saying mine is an unknown code.



whats that?


----------



## Angel16

crest396 said:


> Did anyone enter their Belle's Magical World code yet? It is saying mine is an unknown code.



I don't know if this will work, however I have had a problem before when there is a O or 0 in the numbers.  Sometimes it looks like an 0 as in zero, sometimes it looks like a O as in Oh.  Try both, that had fixed the "unknown code" message for me in the past.

Good Luck!


----------



## crest396

Thanks, I had messaged Penny on facebook, and she pointed out I was putting a 1 instead of an I


----------



## DisneyOrBustColorado

Just got a new DMR email & they said that you could go to: www.abcfamily.com/25days and look for the Disney Movie Rewards logo & click on it eveyday that you find it for 5 extra bonus points.  I will keep looking & let everyone know where I find it if I do.


----------



## TLPL

DisneyOrBustColorado said:


> Just got a new DMR email & they said that you could go to: www.abcfamily.com/25days and look for the Disney Movie Rewards logo & click on it eveyday that you find it for 5 extra bonus points.  I will keep looking & let everyone know where I find it if I do.



When will it starts??


----------



## JLitfin

TLPL said:


> When will it starts??



I believe December 1st


----------



## DisneyOrBustColorado

> I believe December 1st



HA! That's so funny.  I was so busy looking for the DMR logo that I didn't notice when it started.  Well, that explains why I didn't find it anywhere yesterday.  What a silly mistake & waste of time on my part.  I'll have to try looking for it again tomorrow.


----------



## starwood

It's working now.  Just click on the Disney movie rewards link for Prep and Landing at the bottom of the page.


----------



## jenseib

It looks like it's different this year? You have to click on the actual points logo...right. I can't see what the code actually is.  or I would post it


----------



## jcarwash

jenseib said:


> It looks like it's different this year? You have to click on the actual points logo...right. I can't see what the code actually is.  or I would post it



There's no easy way to see the code. I could run a network tool to find the URL with the redirect with the code included in the parameter blah blah blah blah....so today's was 25DOCNFI84DS.

Back to...yeah you just have to click the logo this year.


----------



## TLPL

starwood said:


> It's working now.  Just click on the Disney movie rewards link for Prep and Landing at the bottom of the page.



Thanks for the tip! Keep posting those locations for the next 24 days alright?


----------



## DisneyOrBustColorado

Hi everyone. You can get 5 free DMR points today (Dec 6th) by visiting www.abcfamily.com/25days.  Then click on the DMR logo found today on the lower right hand side of the page & then log on to your DMR account.  Eveyday the DMR logo is moved to a new place.  I'll try & look & post tomorrow.


----------



## doconeill

There is a more specific thread for the 25 Days of Christmas codes and updates. The last few pages cover this year, and includes what looks like all the codes for each day (although you can't enter them in advance...)


----------



## lcasa

Code BARSOOM is good for 25 points till 3/9.
Enjoy!


----------



## jenseib

Thanks.


----------



## TLPL

Thanks!


----------



## Angel16

lcasa said:


> Code BARSOOM is good for 25 points till 3/9.
> Enjoy!



Thank you lcasa,    Where did this come from?  Are they starting something new for the movie coming out?  Thought it might be a promotion thing!


----------



## lcasa

Got another one from their twitter feed ( where I found BARSOOM):

 twitterpated 

good till 3/29

25 pts...
(they also mentioned it on facebook )


----------



## jenseib

Disney Movie Rewards has released 5 new code worth a total of 50 points.

baskets
bunny
blooms
bouquets
hopped


----------



## jgraney106

*A BIG Thank you to you for sharing these codes!*


----------



## jenseib

jgraney106 said:


> *A BIG Thank you to you for sharing these codes!*


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Thanks so much jenseib!!!


----------



## Pooh2

Thanks!


----------



## Dashzap

jenseib said:


> Disney Movie Rewards has released 5 new code worth a total of 50 points.



Thank you. I was stumped at first looking at the email.


----------



## DanaEA24

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Angel16

Thank you so much Janseib  

Angel16


----------



## crewser

Thanks for the codes


----------



## dmband

jenseib said:


> Disney Movie Rewards has released 5 new code worth a total of 50 points.
> 
> baskets
> bunny
> blooms
> bouquets
> hopped


where does one enter the codes??
in the box you would enter the code that comes in a dvd case?
i am getting codes not valid when entering them, maybe I am just to late
thanks


----------



## doconeill

dmband said:


> where does one enter the codes??
> in the box you would enter the code that comes in a dvd case?
> i am getting codes not valid when entering them, maybe I am just to late
> thanks



They had to be entered by the 5th according to the email.


----------



## dmband

doconeill said:


> They had to be entered by the 5th according to the email.



thanks
here is a 5pt 63DH3919HKF


----------



## TheLists09

10 points : Cogsworth

10 points: Lumiere


----------



## jenseib

Thanks!


----------



## Angel16

Thank you so much for the codes.  

Angel16


----------



## lucas

Thanks for the codes.


----------



## queenofpainting

Thank you for those codes!

I don't have many points left—a little over 1k. The only thing I've ever redeemed from DMR were the Blue Fairy/Pinocchio WDCC figurines, because I collect that sort of stuff and they *actually* appealed to me. I would have a lot more points, but (1) I wasn't aware upon initially registering that my points would expire if I didn't log in (believe me, I have a LOT of Disney movies, and I don't even have kids... ), and (2) my Best Buy exclusive blu-ray steelbooks did not come with DMR codes, and the only way to redeem them is to save the receipt and send in the proof of purchase or something. Well, I didn't keep the dang receipts, so I lost about 1k from that alone.


----------



## Depth of Soul

To anyone who wants it (a.k.a. whoever can use it and grabs it first), I have a  code for The Muppets that I can't use because I've already validated The Muppets DVD with a different code.  It's WERNJH85QX1.  Enjoy!


----------



## t_daniels

Ah! Why didn't I think to search the Dis for codes before?!   Just joined this, and the movie club... 

Sigh. Too late for all of these... but I did learn to follow them on Twitter and Facebook....


----------



## starwood

Is anyone else having a problem with the newsletter code from Monday.  Everytime I try to get it I get  

This code or link was not for your account

Well it was in my email.


----------



## nowellsl

starwood said:


> Is anyone else having a problem with the newsletter code from Monday.  Everytime I try to get it I get
> 
> This code or link was not for your account
> 
> Well it was in my email.



Mine worked fine!


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

starwood said:


> Is anyone else having a problem with the newsletter code from Monday.  Everytime I try to get it I get
> 
> This code or link was not for your account
> 
> Well it was in my email.



I'm getting the same thing!


----------



## starwood

I contacted them on facebook and they said I had 2 accounts with the same e-mail address.  I thought one was my son's but he has his own e-mail address associated with that one.  She combined the accounts and now it works fine.


----------



## lucas

25 points:

U13PEKSZZD


----------



## jenseib

lucas said:


> 25 points:
> 
> U13PEKSZZD



Thanks


----------



## lcasa

Yes - thanks!!!


----------



## Angel16

lucas said:


> 25 points:
> 
> U13PEKSZZD




Thank you so much!


----------



## Pooh2

Thanks!


----------



## ears2ya2

lucas said:


> 25 points:
> 
> U13PEKSZZD



Yeah! It worked! Thank you so much!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

lucas said:


> 25 points:
> 
> U13PEKSZZD



Still works - thanks so much!!!


----------



## ValpoCory

lucas said:


> 25 points:
> 
> U13PEKSZZD



Still works.  Thanks!


----------



## Gizmo1951

Worked-Thank You!


----------



## zawisza

Still working --- Thank you!


----------



## jlaking

50 points now and another 50 later: M1D17NF74NDA


----------



## jenseib

jlaking said:


> 50 points now and another 50 later: M1D17NF74NDA



What do you mean by later?


----------



## JustRZ

It gives you 50 points now and 50 more when you enter your next title


----------



## JustRZ

jlaking said:


> 50 points now and another 50 later: M1D17NF74NDA



Thank you!


----------



## ears2ya2

jlaking said:


> 50 points now and another 50 later: M1D17NF74NDA



Whoo Hoo! Thanks for the 50 points now and 50 points later code!


----------



## Pooh2

Thankyou!


----------



## Mrs. Ciz

Thanks from me too!


----------



## WDWsweetsixteengirl

Thanks so much!


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

Can someone please tell me when you upload the photo of your movie tickets with the number written on them, how long does it usually take for your points to show up?  I clicked send and then I didn't get any kind of message saying it worked, so I'm not sure if it did or not.    Thanks!


----------



## WardFamily

It usually takes a few days for them to confirm everything. 

I sent in our Brave tickets on 24 June. The points were posted to the account on 27 June.


----------



## orca91

thank you all who are posting the bonus codes for disney movie awards. The bonus codes come in handy when you are trying to get a lot of points for an award.


----------



## erionm

TBGOES2DISNEY said:


> Can someone please tell me when you upload the photo of your movie tickets with the number written on them, how long does it usually take for your points to show up?  I clicked send and then I didn't get any kind of message saying it worked, so I'm not sure if it did or not.    Thanks!



Sign on to DisneyMovieRewards.com then click on 'My DMR'.  Scroll down to the 'Movie Tickets And Receipts' section.

You will see Movie Ticket submissions here.  New submissions will have a status saying something like pending validation.


----------



## networktek

movie submission tickets usually take up to a week before you see the points our brave tickets took almost a week before we got to see our points


----------



## Girimama33

New Bonus code today - Enter *Macintosh* for 10 reward points.


----------



## Casperina

Thanks!


----------



## mdsouth

Girimama33 said:


> New Bonus code today - Enter *Macintosh* for 10 reward points.



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## orca91

thanks for sharing the code. comes in handy.


----------



## jenseib

Thanks!


----------



## Photobee

Anyone know if they will do more of the disney Gift cards sometime soon?  I had saved up enough points to get another one (by joining the Disney movie club)....and when I went to cash them out, it said they were out of stock.  now it seems to be completely removed!  

I thought of doing the $5 at Disney.com....but not sure if those can be combined or not (I have enough to get 3 I think).


----------



## jenseib

Photobee said:


> Anyone know if they will do more of the disney Gift cards sometime soon?  I had saved up enough points to get another one (by joining the Disney movie club)....and when I went to cash them out, it said they were out of stock.  now it seems to be completely removed!
> 
> I thought of doing the $5 at Disney.com....but not sure if those can be combined or not (I have enough to get 3 I think).



What is the $5 at Disney.com?

They do offer them off an on. They usually go really fast though. Luckily I have gotten 3 over the past year.


----------



## Smiling Tink

Thank you!


Girimama33 said:


> New Bonus code today - Enter *Macintosh* for 10 reward points.


----------



## Gizmo1951

Thanks for sharing the code!


----------



## Pooh2




----------



## marymac123

Thanks!


----------



## rosermama

lucas said:
			
		

> 25 points:
> 
> U13PEKSZZD



Still works


----------



## rosermama

Girimama33 said:
			
		

> New Bonus code today - Enter Macintosh for 10 reward points.



This didnt work for me just tried


----------



## Smiling Tink

rosermama said:


> Still works


Worked for me, too. Thanks!


----------



## mike the canuck

Thanks everybody


----------



## needtoplan

50 disney movie reward points

Below code gave me 50 points and says i will get 50 more once I redeem any other magic code by Aug 15 th.

M1D1756NJFDK


----------



## SAT887

needtoplan said:


> 50 disney movie reward points
> 
> Below code gave me 50 points and says i will get 50 more once I redeem any other magic code by Aug 15 th.
> 
> M1D1756NJFDK



Thanks!


----------



## orca91

thank you


----------



## rosermama

needtoplan said:
			
		

> 50 disney movie reward points
> 
> Below code gave me 50 points and says i will get 50 more once I redeem any other magic code by Aug 15 th.
> 
> M1D1756NJFDK



Thanks


----------



## unbrelievable

Thank you for the code!


----------



## Smiling Tink

Thanks! Now I have a reason to buy a new movie or cd.


----------



## Angel16

needtoplan said:


> 50 disney movie reward points
> 
> Below code gave me 50 points and says i will get 50 more once I redeem any other magic code by Aug 15 th.
> 
> M1D1756NJFDK



*Thank you *




Smiling Tink said:


> Thanks! Now I have a reason to buy a new movie or cd.



*Yes...like most of us need a reason.  
*

Anyone know what the Monday offer is for the facebook special?  

Angel16


----------



## Girimama33

M1D17NVK4JDS
That code will give you an additional 50 pts the next time you enter a code before Septmber 1.


----------



## lcj19

Thank you so much!!!


----------



## orca91

thank you for the code helps alot


----------



## StrwLady

In case anyone was wondering this code... U13PEKSZZD ... still worked as of 8/17


----------



## creedfan4lyflds

So glad to find this! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Girimama33

Enter PERCY in the code box for 10 extra points.


----------



## jgraney106

*Do any of you know how often Disney Movie Rewards offers that $10 Disney gift card? I finally have enough points for it, and now I don't see it listed! *


----------



## orca91

thank you the code helps a lot


----------



## Girimama33

jgraney106 said:


> *Do any of you know how often Disney Movie Rewards offers that $10 Disney gift card? I finally have enough points for it, and now I don't see it listed! *



They are usually not available, and then make an appearance here and there. Sorry, I do not know exactly _when_ they make them available...I am waiting for some too.


----------



## luckyfin

Code "Percy" will get you 10 points


----------



## Pooh2

luckyfin said:


> Code "Percy" will get you 10 points



Thanks!


----------



## Gizmo1951

Thank You!


----------



## doconeill

Girimama33 said:


> Enter PERCY in the code box for 10 extra points.





luckyfin said:


> Code "Percy" will get you 10 points



I think there is an echo in here...


----------



## starwood

They do have a $10 Starbucks for 1000 points.


----------



## andychris14

wow thanks for the codes-the only one that didn't work was percy-
thank you again


----------



## carobear

M1D172CKD85S

For a bonus 50 points the next time you enter a code.


----------



## Princess on the Run

Awesome- thanks!!


----------



## jayvan

can i trade for codes on this board?


----------



## honeybunches

UPDATE:  CODE HAS BEEN TAKEN. 
I have a code for Bolt that I can't use......up for grabs to first person who needs it!


----------



## lucas

honeybunches said:


> I have a code for Bolt that I can't use......up for grabs to first person who needs it!
> 6JRMH7JKKNR



Code already used.


----------



## honeybunches

lucas said:


> Code already used.



Someone must have used it & forgot to post. I'll update. Thanks!


----------



## jayvan

Odd life of Tim Green and Brave.....would love to trade for movie codes.


----------



## hmmr308

Use code MILLION for 25 points!


----------



## andychris14

thank you!!!!


----------



## unbrelievable

Thank you for the code!


----------



## lucas

Thanks!


----------



## agruene

Thank you for the code!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Thanks!!!


----------



## Gizmo1951

Thank You!


----------



## zawisza

The MILLION code is no longer live.


----------



## KYfriedPanda

5 points for each of these codes: skully, kitty, clown, felix, mummy


----------



## jennz

Thanks!


----------



## lucas

KYfriedPanda said:


> 5 points for each of these codes: skully, kitty, clown, felix, mummy



Many thanks!


----------



## It'sWDW4me

KYfriedPanda said:


> 5 points for each of these codes: skully, kitty, clown, felix, mummy



Thank you!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Thanks so much!


----------



## lcasa

thank you!


----------



## KYfriedPanda

You are all quite welcome


----------



## andychris14

thank you


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

KYfriedPanda said:


> 5 points for each of these codes: skully, kitty, clown, felix, mummy



Thanks!!!


----------



## unbrelievable

KYfriedPanda said:


> 5 points for each of these codes: skully, kitty, clown, felix, mummy



Thanks so much!


----------



## Gizmo1951

Thanks Much!


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

KYfriedPanda said:


> 5 points for each of these codes: skully, kitty, clown, felix, mummy



Thanks so much!!! This helps!!! 

After redeeming 4 Disney gift cards, i have to earn up the points again!!!


----------



## PirateSteven

Thanks for the codes!


----------



## Tami0220

JenCa said:


> I'm so glad I found this forum, it's crazy but I'm trying to save up points for the Walt Disney Studios Tour. It's A long shot but I know it'll be worth it.



If you join D23 you can buy tickets to the studio tour for $60 each. I just went in Sept. it was fabulous!!! I highly recommend it. Good Luck


----------



## rosermama

KYfriedPanda said:
			
		

> 5 points for each of these codes: skully, kitty, clown, felix, mummy



Still working
THANKS

Sent from my SAMSUNG Galaxy Note using DISBoards


----------



## It'sWDW4me

5 point holiday promotion code = *Z47PYI0QH08*


----------



## lucas

It'sWDW4me said:


> 5 point holiday promotion code = *Z47PYI0QH08*



"Code has already been used"


----------



## jenseib

I think that is the code that was in the mail out the other day. You just clicked the link and it was added.


----------



## It'sWDW4me

lucas said:


> "Code has already been used"



Darn! Yes, it was from an email - "click here for 5 points". I guess it's a personalized code. Sorry.


----------



## lucas

10 free points:

25DOCBMR8121


----------



## lucas

Not sure if this is the same as what I just posted but...

25 days of Christmas is up! - 5 points daily!
go here: http://beta.abcfamily.go.com/specials/25-days-christmas/index

and click on the Disney Movie Rewards logo.

"Disney Movie Rewards members can earn 5 points daily* from 12/1 to 12/25!  Just visit ABC Family’s 25 Days Of Christmas home page and click on the Disney Movie Rewards logo – it’s that easy."

Don't think the daily points are on the weekends.


----------



## jgraney106

lucas said:


> 10 free points:
> 
> 25DOCBMR8121



*Thanks for the code! Looks like there may be a new one each day!

http://beta.abcfamily.go.com/specia...blogs/daily-jingle/Earn-Points-for-Cool-Stuff*


----------



## doconeill

jgraney106 said:


> *Thanks for the code! Looks like there may be a new one each day!
> 
> http://beta.abcfamily.go.com/specia...blogs/daily-jingle/Earn-Points-for-Cool-Stuff*



Yes, but one code on the weekend for 10 points.

FYI, on the main 25 days page, the direct link for the code is on the right side - not the image on the left side that LOOKS like the right one - that links to the page you gave the link for...


----------



## unbrelievable

Thanks for the info/code guys!


----------



## lucas

It worked!

Dec 3's 5 points:
(scroll down and image/link for code is on right side)

http://beta.abcfamily.go.com/specials/25-days-christmas/index


----------



## TheLists09

Dec 1st & 2nd points code: 25DOCBMR8121
Dec 3rd: 25DOCBMR1123
Dec 4th: 25DOCBMR924


----------



## OLIVIA'S DADDY

Hi, i have a code that i cannot use for disney movie rewards because it says i have already put in a code for this movie...the code is for the hunchback of notre dame...i'll leave the code here and whoever gets first can have have it...enjoy

#avwy0sfqbjw


----------



## Pooh2

OLIVIA'S DADDY said:


> Hi, i have a code that i cannot use for disney movie rewards because it says i have already put in a code for this movie...the code is for the hunchback of notre dame...i'll leave the code here and whoever gets first can have have it...enjoy
> 
> #avwy0sfqbjw



Thanks!


----------



## andychris14

thank you again


----------



## ksloane

Anyone have today's yet?


----------



## doconeill

Dec 5th: 25DOCBMR5425

FYI, just go to http://beta.abcfamily.go.com/specials/25-days-christmas and look for the image...so far it's always been on the right side about halfway down.


----------



## courtneylauren

Why can't I access the 5 points for December 6th on the ABC Family site yet?? What time do these usually appear each day?


----------



## jenseib

courtneylauren said:


> Why can't I access the 5 points for December 6th on the ABC Family site yet?? What time do these usually appear each day?



I think it's on pacific time. I think around 10 AM EST.


----------



## jcarwash

courtneylauren said:


> Why can't I access the 5 points for December 6th on the ABC Family site yet?? What time do these usually appear each day?



It's around 12pm ET/9am PT.

Dec 6 code for 5 points: 12DOCBMR226


----------



## TheLists09

Dec 1st & 2nd points code: 25DOCBMR8121
Dec 3rd: 25DOCBMR1123
Dec 4th: 25DOCBMR924
Dec 5th: 25DOCBMR5425
Dec 6th: 12DOCBMR226
Dec 7th, 8th & 9th: 12DOCBMR1179
Dec 10th: 25DOCBMR2210
Dec 11th: 25DOCBMR1111
Dec 12th: 25DOCBMR1212
Dec 13th: 25DOCBMR9213
Dec 14th, 15th & 16th: 25DOCBMR121416
Dec 17th: 25DOCBMR3317
Dec 18th: 25DOC218
Dec 19th: 25DOCBMR8119


----------



## lcasa

Thanks for updating the codes here. I still don't see todays! But thanks to you guys I've got the points now


----------



## lcasa

Figured it out: 12/14 Weekend 15 pt code:

25DOCBMR121416

12/19:
25DOCBMR8119


----------



## crazy4wdw

Anyone have the final code for today, 12/25?


----------



## Depth of Soul

To anyone who wants it (a.k.a. whoever can use it and grabs it first), I have a code for The Muppets that I can't use because I've already validated The Muppets DVD with a different code. It's EV0HBTZEUQK. Enjoy!


----------



## jenseib

Depth of Soul said:


> To anyone who wants it (a.k.a. whoever can use it and grabs it first), I have a code for The Muppets that I can't use because I've already validated The Muppets DVD with a different code. It's EV0HBTZEUQK. Enjoy!



Says it's already been used


----------



## Depth of Soul

Someone else must've grabbed it on here first!


----------



## pipertoad

Code still active 8 jan 2013





StrwLady said:


> In case anyone was wondering this code... U13PEKSZZD ... still worked as of 8/17


----------



## DizneeMommy

The above code for 25 points is still live as of Jan. 21.


----------



## smousseau

Still active as of 2/3/2013
Thanks


----------



## bound4wdw

Still active as of 11 feb 2013


----------



## donronjj

Still active Feb 20/13.


----------



## kmann31

through 11:59 tonight: MERIDA for 15 points


----------



## lego606

Code is still alive as of march 5


----------



## SalandJeff

lego606 said:


> Code is still alive as of march 5



Which code is still active????


----------



## lego606

salandjeff said:


> which code is still active????



u13pekszzd


----------



## KYfriedPanda

code DMRPIN will get you 10 points through 3/14


----------



## disneydreamgirl

KYfriedPanda said:


> code DMRPIN will get you 10 points through 3/14



Thanks!!!


----------



## lucas

KYfriedPanda said:


> code DMRPIN will get you 10 points through 3/14



Many thanks!


----------



## It'sWDW4me

KYfriedPanda said:


> code DMRPIN will get you 10 points through 3/14



 Thank you!


----------



## unbrelievable

Thanks for the code!


----------



## Mrs. Ciz

Thanks from me too!


----------



## mssong85

KYfriedPanda said:
			
		

> code DMRPIN will get you 10 points through 3/14



Thank you!!


----------



## smousseau

Nice! Thank you too!


----------



## canadadisney77

I have a wreck it Ralph code If someone wants it


----------



## Mogsdad

canadadisney77 said:


> I have a wreck it Ralph code If someone wants it



I'll take it off your hands! You can PM me.


----------



## starwood

Anyone know an email to find out where my points from my Oz movie tickets are?  I uploaded the ticket stubs last week but haven't received my points yet.


----------



## doconeill

starwood said:


> Anyone know an email to find out where my points from my Oz movie tickets are?  I uploaded the ticket stubs last week but haven't received my points yet.



I believe there is a "Contact Us" form somewhere on the site. I've used it before.


----------



## starwood

doconeill said:


> I believe there is a "Contact Us" form somewhere on the site. I've used it before.



I tried that last night.  I haven't heard yet.  Before that I used guest services and all they did was send me my account information.


----------



## jcarwash

starwood said:


> Anyone know an email to find out where my points from my Oz movie tickets are?  I uploaded the ticket stubs last week but haven't received my points yet.



Sit tight...it took well over a week for my Brave ticket stub points to be added last summer.


----------



## canadadisney77

Mogsdad said:
			
		

> I'll take it off your hands! You can PM me.



Won't let me pm you back


----------



## doconeill

canadadisney77 said:


> Won't let me pm you back



You need 10 posts I believe to send PMs.


----------



## Mogsdad

canadadisney77 said:


> Won't let me pm you back



Check your messages again. (Sorry for the spam, everyone else!)


----------



## ksloane

Anyone found the easter eggs? Curious if they are in the same place for everyone?


----------



## jenseib

ksloane said:


> Anyone found the easter eggs? Curious if they are in the same place for everyone?



I missed that one. What is this?


----------



## ksloane

There are 5 hidden eggs on the website - each worth points.


----------



## jenseib

ksloane said:


> There are 5 hidden eggs on the website - each worth points.



On the movie rewards site?


----------



## JalenJade

Yeah I don't see any eggs when I login.


----------



## doconeill

ksloane said:


> There are 5 hidden eggs on the website - each worth points.



Where did you hear that? I haven't seen anything on it. Last email was on the 4th with the regular mailing.


----------



## jenseib

Nothing on the facebook page about it either.


----------



## JWCJ

I got an email on March 15 that involved finding 5 eggs for 5 points apiece.


----------



## doconeill

JWCJ said:


> I got an email on March 15 that involved finding 5 eggs for 5 points apiece.



I checked my message center, and I have no message from the 15th, just the 4th, which I don't see any mention of it, and one from today about Oz and Regal Crown Club members.

Are you sure you are looking at an email from this year? Not kidding - I vaguely recall something last year like that...


----------



## JalenJade

They did do the egg hunt last year. No reason they shouldn't do it again this year.


----------



## doconeill

JalenJade said:


> They did do the egg hunt last year. No reason they shouldn't do it again this year.



Well, sure...if they send everyone the email...and they are running out of time 

Maybe the PP got an email that was sent prematurely?


----------



## jenseib

I checked too and have nothing as well.  Bummer.  Let us know if you find out what the codes are.


----------



## JWCJ

doconeill said:
			
		

> I checked my message center, and I have no message from the 15th, just the 4th, which I don't see any mention of it, and one from today about Oz and Regal Crown Club members.
> 
> Are you sure you are looking at an email from this year? Not kidding - I vaguely recall something last year like that...



Definitely this year. I'm in Canada, not sure if that would make a difference. Odd!

I'm on my phone right now, so the site won't show code numbers; I'll see if I can find the actual codes later when I'm on my computer!


----------



## JalenJade

I bet that's it. Country difference.


----------



## ksloane

Yea. I deleted my email so not sure of the date, but I was going to say about a week or so ago.

I haven't found any eggs though.


----------



## jcarwash

ksloane said:


> Anyone found the easter eggs? Curious if they are in the same place for everyone?



Last weekend (March 15) my wife and I got DMR emails with the Easter Egg hunt inside the email itself. The subject I got was "Easter Egg Hunt For Bonus Points." We're based in the US.

The codes for each hidden egg were unique to the recipient. I could not use the codes from one email and enter them directly into the other account. I needed to find the codes in each email in order to get the points.

So, no easy sharing of codes for this one.


----------



## lledman

jcarwash said:


> Last weekend (March 15) my wife and I got DMR emails with the Easter Egg hunt inside the email itself. The subject I got was "Easter Egg Hunt For Bonus Points." We're based in the US.
> 
> The codes for each hidden egg were unique to the recipient. I could not use the codes from one email and enter them directly into the other account. I needed to find the codes in each email in order to get the points.
> 
> So, no easy sharing of codes for this one.



I got this email as well and only 1 code was accepted when I clicked on each of the eggs.


----------



## LSU25

I won 50 from the monster sweepstakes but could only find 4 eggs


----------



## starwood

I never got the email for the easter eggs.  Where do you hunt for them?


----------



## jcarwash

starwood said:


> I never got the email for the easter eggs.  Where do you hunt for them?



Unfortunately, the actual hunt was within the content of the email itself. You had to click around within the email to find the code hotspots.


----------



## minnie1012

LSU25 said:


> I won 50 from the monster sweepstakes but could only find 4 eggs



Scroll all the way down in the email.  After the body of the email I found one at the bottom right.


----------



## smarcles

I usually love these hunts! So sad I missed it :-(


----------



## Mrs. Ciz

lledman said:


> I got this email as well and only 1 code was accepted when I clicked on each of the eggs.



I just opened my easter egg hunt email today. That happened to me at first too.  Each egg I clicked on opened a new DMR window.  I clicked on all 5 eggs, which opened 5 different windows, then went to the last window and signed in.  I got the points confirmation on that window only.  I figured I needed to sign in on each window so I did, but it didn't work...said invalid magic code.  Then I went back to the original egg hunt email and clicked on the eggs again.  This time it opened up four additional windows and I got the points confirmation in each window.  Sooooooo sign in to DMR first, then open the email and click on the eggs again.  You won't get points for the one egg you already got, but you'll get points for the other 4.  I hope this all makes sense.


----------



## Mrs. Ciz

LSU25 said:


> I won 50 from the monster sweepstakes but could only find 4 eggs



Lucky!  I only got 7 points from the Monster thing.


----------



## Stan Solo

Mrs. Ciz said:
			
		

> Lucky!  I only got 7 points from the Monster thing.



I also only received 7 points with the Monster email. I never did receive the email with the Easter eggs this year  but I do remember it from last year.


----------



## lucas

FREE 10 points  (Expires 6/14/13):

You found the code and earned 10 Bonus Points!

http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/

from pinterest the word is

BOTHER


----------



## jenseib

Thanks


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

lucas said:


> FREE 10 points  (Expires 6/14/13):
> 
> You found the code and earned 10 Bonus Points!
> 
> http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/
> 
> from pinterest the word is
> 
> BOTHER



Thank you!


----------



## unbrelievable

Thanks for the code!


----------



## lucas

25 points:

Enter Promo Code: PLEDGE


----------



## jenseib

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## ksloane

lucas said:


> 25 points:
> 
> Enter Promo Code: PLEDGE



Thanks!


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

lucas said:


> 25 points:
> 
> Enter Promo Code: PLEDGE



Thank you!!!


----------



## DummbGiRL

lucas said:


> 25 points:
> 
> Enter Promo Code: PLEDGE





Thanks Lucas!!


----------



## ears2ya2

Thanks for the code. Whoo hoo!


----------



## donronjj

Thanks for the code!!!


----------



## Dstarks

Thanks


----------



## HollenAngi

Must be expired now. Tells me the code is not live.


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

Anybody know what to do when your special birthday code doesn't work?


----------



## xanderj

Well they are posting, but nothing with codes


----------



## RonMan2

Any new codes?


----------



## ladyelenawf

lego606 said:


> u13pekszzd



*This code is still live as of 15OCT for 25 points.*


----------



## lucas

For 5 free points, enter code:
JOURNALTHREE


----------



## Marshay

lucas said:


> For 5 free points, enter code:
> JOURNALTHREE



thanks!  I missed this one.


----------



## DizneyDogz

ladyelenawf said:


> *this code is still live as of 15oct for 25 points.*



woohoo! Thanks!


----------



## orca91

thank you for the code helps alot


----------



## penlike

Thank. Nice to meet you.


----------



## Gizmo1951

Thank You!


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

Halloween BOOnus points for Movie rewards:

Ursula
Mufasa
Ghost
Apple
Jafar

5 points each!!!


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

Boardwalk Gal said:


> Halloween BOOnus points for Movie rewards:
> 
> Ursula
> Mufasa
> Ghost
> Apple
> Jafar
> 
> 5 points each!!!



Thanks!


----------



## RoyalMom

Thank you!



OMG I apologise... I just read the top post after I did this. I just wanted to express my gratitude! It won't happen again!
xoxoxox
RoyalMom


----------



## ladyelenawf

*I read the rest of the email. There is a Facebook Trivia Game that I got 5 points from when I finished the game. IDK how many times you can play as I'm a bit pressed for time right now, but thought I'd give everyone a heads up.*


----------



## Gizmo1951

Thanks Much!


----------



## TheLists09

Disney Movie Rewards 5 Free Points ~ 3rd Monday of October - FB Game

Answer these 3 trivia questions and get 5 free DMR points.
https://apps.facebook.com/165965933571483/

In the Nightmare Before Christmas, which item serves as Jack's sleigh?
coffin

Name the enchanted candle that brings the Sanderson sisters back to life in Hocus Pocus?
The Black Flame

The original title of The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad was?
Two Fabulous Characters


----------



## OnlyDisney

TheLists09 said:


> Disney Movie Rewards 5 Free Points ~ 3rd Monday of October - FB Game
> 
> Answer these 3 trivia questions and get 5 free DMR points.
> https://apps.facebook.com/165965933571483/
> 
> In the Nightmare Before Christmas, which item serves as Jack's sleigh?
> coffin
> 
> Name the enchanted candle that brings the Sanderson sisters back to life in Hocus Pocus?
> The Black Flame
> 
> The original title of The Adventures of Ichabod and Mr. Toad was?
> Two Fabulous Characters



Thanks!


----------



## mdsouth

Boardwalk Gal said:


> Halloween BOOnus points for Movie rewards:
> 
> Ursula
> Mufasa
> Ghost
> Apple
> Jafar
> 
> 5 points each!!!



Thanks!  I got the email about the secret codes in the newsletter email but forgot about it until I saw your post today.  Thanks!  I might have missed them.


----------



## DizneyDogz

If you didn't get the e-mail, go to the rewards site to enter the Make Sweet Memories Giveaway.  I received 25 points for entering!


----------



## ksloane

I didn't get anything for entering, but did get 25 for clicking through my email.


----------



## likelove

Hello everybody.


----------



## hmmr308

Sorry to the people who have messaged me and I cannot reply. I have not posted enough to private message. I have Alice and wonderland. Princess and the frog and Oliver and company. I am now allowed to PM. So message me


----------



## EAW

Love this forum, thanks!


----------



## princess-lola

On Facebook they said their is a DMR code on their Planes board on Pinterest and I found it: DUSTY


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

princess-lola said:


> On Facebook they said their is a DMR code on their Planes board on Pinterest and I found it: DUSTY



Thank you!


----------



## Shelly

enter "DUSTY" for 25 points.


----------



## lucas

Shelly said:


> enter "DUSTY" for 25 points.



Thanks!


----------



## orca91

thank you


----------



## hmmr308

Thanks!


----------



## It'sWDW4me

princess-lola said:


> On Facebook they said their is a DMR code on their Planes board on Pinterest and I found it: DUSTY



Thanks!


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

Hope they do the 25 days of Christmas Bonus codes again this year!!!


----------



## ladyelenawf

Boardwalk Gal said:


> Hope they do the 25 days of Christmas Bonus codes again this year!!!



*I just got the email!! You have to go hunting on pintrest this year, but it begins tomorrow! (01DEC, Sunday)*


----------



## jenseib

Keep us posted with codes?  I haven't gotten my email yet.


----------



## minnie1012

I didn't get the email yet either but I checked Pinterest.  It said the fun begins today at 9:00AM *PST*.


http://www.pinterest.com/dmrofficial/countdown-to-christmas/


----------



## ksloane

Your December 1 code is: CTC113.


----------



## DvF Diva

ksloane said:


> Your December 1 code is: CTC113.



Thank you!


----------



## jenseib

Thanks so much


----------



## Disneynut6

Your December 2 code is: CTC2NM


----------



## TLPL

Please keep posting here , thanks.


----------



## ksloane

Thanks. I could look on Pinterest, but I would forget without these daily reminders in my inbox.


----------



## Tink51

For anyone interested the Jim Shore Tinkerbell figure is on the reward site this morning- 1440 pts, or less and pay s/h


----------



## ready123go

December 3rd code is CTC3E2.


----------



## jenseib




----------



## crazy4wdw

Subscribing so I don't forget to enter the new code each day!


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

ksloane said:


> Thanks. I could look on Pinterest, but I would forget without these daily reminders in my inbox.




me too-- but what i did was, I bookmarked it on top to remind me every day!! :good vibes


----------



## ksloane

Didn't get online much yesterday but was still able to use this morning. Thanks.


----------



## erionm

DMR Countdown to Christmas pinterest code for 12/4 is: CTC4VE


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

Also, Month of Dec newsletter code...(5 points)..   Q5SL77H7UYH


----------



## It'sWDW4me

Boardwalk Gal said:


> Also, Month of Dec newsletter code...(5 points)..   Q5SL77H7UYH



The newsletter codes are one-time use only. Everyone needs to go through the link on their own newsletters. I tried posting my newsletter code here on the DIS a while ago and found that out for myself.


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

It'sWDW4me said:


> The newsletter codes are one-time use only. Everyone needs to go through the link on their own newsletters. I tried posting my newsletter code here on the DIS a while ago and found that out for myself.




Ok, didn't know...i thought it was the same code for everyone!!  Thanks for letting for me know!! Sorry about that, everyone!!


----------



## fotopaz

The DMR Pinterest code for 12/3 is CTC3E2 expires today at 8:59pm. 

12/4 code CTC4VE expires tomorrow.


----------



## kddisney502

fotopaz said:


> The DMR Pinterest code for 12/3 is CTC3E2 expires today at 8:59pm.
> 
> 12/4 code CTC4VE expires tomorrow.



Actually codes are valid from 9:00am PST to 8:59am PST the folllowing day.  So technically the 12/3 code expired this morning at 8:59am PST. 

Although on 12/2, I was able to enter both 12/1 and 12/2 codes even though the 12/1 was expired, so YMMV


----------



## fotopaz

kddisney502 said:


> Actually codes are valid from 9:00am PST to 8:59am PST the folllowing day.  So technically the 12/3 code expired this morning at 8:59am PST.  Although on 12/2, I was able to enter both 12/1 and 12/2 codes even though the 12/1 was expired, so YMMV



I was able to use the 12/3 yesterday shortly before posting this message.


----------



## lucas

Dec 5 - CTC5BD


----------



## erionm

DMR Countdown to Christmas pinterest code (15 points) for Dec 6-8 is: CTC678ED


----------



## Gizmo1951

CTC678ED 
This code is good for the entire weekend


----------



## Marshay

Dec 9th code:

CTC91B


----------



## lucas

Dec 10 - CTC10N


----------



## Marshay

lucas said:


> Dec 10 - CTC10N



Thanks...I forgot today.


----------



## lucas

December 11th code is: CTC11E


----------



## jenseib

Thanks so much for posting these each day. I am then posting them to my facebook group friends and they appreciate it too.


----------



## lucas

December 12 = CTC128


----------



## The Fox Menagerie

Thank you for posting the codes, this is really helpful as I've been travelling for work all week.


----------



## erionm

DMR Countdown to Christmas pinterest code (15 points) for Dec 13-15 is: CTC133


----------



## ready123go

I seem to remember that DMR ran a couple of "Double Points" days last year.  Am I remembering wrong?  Has anyone heard anything about "Double Points" this year?

I know Muppets gets DP this week, but I have other movies I am waiting to enter.  Hope I didn't miss it!


----------



## ready123go

Dec 16th code: CTC16BE


----------



## It'sWDW4me

erionm said:


> DMR Countdown to Christmas pinterest code (15 points) for Dec 13-15 is: CTC133



If you missed this weekend code or had trouble with the site and couldn't get it go through, DMR is keeping the code active until 11:59:59 pm PST (2:59:59 am EST on 12/17).


----------



## ready123go

Tuesday December 17th code: CTC17E4


----------



## kddisney502

Wed Dec 18 code: CTC18R6


----------



## minnie1012

Thursday December 19th code is: CTC19JM.


----------



## erionm

DMR Countdown to Christmas pinterest code (15 points) for Dec 20-22 is: CTC2012


----------



## lucas

December 23 = CTC23EM


----------



## crazy4wdw

Anyone have today's code?

*Edit*:  Never mind the code for 12/24 is CTC24VY. 

I guess tomorrow is the last day (or is it today?)


----------



## doconeill

Today's code: CTC24VY

Just one more...


----------



## jenseib

I am pretty sure today is the last one..


----------



## doconeill

jenseib said:


> I am pretty sure today is the last one..



Today's actually mentioned that there was one more.


----------



## jenseib

doconeill said:


> Today's actually mentioned that there was one more.



ok.  On the DMR website it says till the 24th so I assumed today would be the last, but I'll take more.


----------



## OnlyDisney

jenseib said:


> ok.  On the DMR website it says till the 24th so I assumed today would be the last, but I'll take more.



I just put in today's code and it said remember to enter through Dec 25.  One more day!


----------



## tinabeana2

Ctc25y7 for 10 points today :0)


----------



## crazy4wdw

tinabeana2 said:


> Ctc25y7 for 10 points today :0)



Thanks so much for the final code for 2013!

Hopefully Disney will offer extra points for the 2014 holiday season.

*Happy Christmas to all!*


----------



## GoinPlaces63

crazy4wdw said:


> Thanks so much for the final code for 2013!
> 
> Hopefully Disney will offer extra points for the 2014 holiday season.
> 
> Happy Christmas to all!



I just used it and it worked...


----------



## minnie1012

tinabeana2 said:


> Ctc25y7 for 10 points today :0)



Yesterday's code is still live if anyone didn't get a chance to enter it yesterday like me : )

I just entered it now at 2:30EST on 12/26!


----------



## craigory001

Thanks for all of the codes for 2013!  Happy New Year all!


----------



## ready123go

Heads up - be sure to check your email for extra points!  Yesterday, I received a special email from DMR for an extra 50 points.  Good luck, everyone!


----------



## jenseib

got mine too.  It was nice to get a little extra!!!  Now I need them to offer another gift card.  Those are my favorite rewards.


----------



## rab1022

Has anyone seen a 50 pt bonus code when you enter a movie code?  Seems like they used to come out once a month or so, but I haven't seen one in a while.


----------



## mom2pixies

Just a little thank you to all of you who upload codes. I just received the extra kick I needed to redeem for a Disney Animators Jasmine doll! I used the code U13PEKSZZD for 25 pts (still live!) Going to save this doll to give to one of my daughters before our Disney trip this summer. Now, if only I could earn another 1150 pts before then, so I could get the Mulan doll for my other daughter!  Thanks again.


----------



## networktek

Thanks to everyone for posting all the bonus pts.


----------



## Carirae

I only JUST stumbled upon the awesomeness of the DMR points the other day! I started going through all of my Disney DVDs and blurays. Apparently, you can only enter 10 codes/day, so I'm at my limit until tomorrow. However, I'm already up to almost 1100 points and have quite a few DVDs/blurays to look through for more codes...feels like Christmas! Yea!


----------



## Malachi85

Lol ^^^^ awesome! ! Congrats on the new found dmr!


----------



## RCMommy

Hi Everyone,

Is it just me, or was there Delta gift cards you could get with your DMR points before?  I cannot find them on the site now.


----------



## doconeill

RCMommy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Is it just me, or was there Delta gift cards you could get with your DMR points before?  I cannot find them on the site now.



There were Delta Vacations rewards, but it's been a while since I looked.


----------



## The Grays

Just saw today that Delta awards are up there.


----------



## jenseib

The Grays said:


> Just saw today that Delta awards are up there.



It has to be used with a flight and hotel purchase though


----------



## ready123go

The Grays said:


> Just saw today that Delta awards are up there.



jenseib is right, you have to use it on Delta *Vacations*, not just airfare


----------



## RCMommy

ready123go said:


> jenseib is right, you have to use it on Delta *Vacations*, not just airfare



Don't you just love all the fine print and red tape.  Grrr.


----------



## doconeill

ready123go said:


> jenseib is right, you have to use it on Delta *Vacations*, not just airfare



I'm pretty sure that has always been the case - they've been Delta Vacations certificates, not Delta Airlines.


----------



## jenseib

yes they have always been that way, which you would think with Disney they would want you to book directly through them.


----------



## ready123go

Yes, always been that way.  I would hate for someone to spend their points ordering it, only find it didn't work for airfare alone, but had to purchase a whole (usually overpriced) vacation.


----------



## It'sWDW4me

5 points each for:

Valentine
Rose
Sweetheart
Chocolate
Affection


Points are good until 2/14/14


----------



## jennz

It'sWDW4me said:


> 5 points each for:
> 
> Valentine
> Rose
> Sweetheart
> Chocolate
> 
> And I can't see this one for the life of me:  TEFINCFAO
> 
> 
> Points are good until 2/14/14



Thank you!!  That last one is AFFECTION


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

It'sWDW4me said:


> 5 points each for:
> 
> Valentine
> Rose
> Sweetheart
> Chocolate
> 
> And I can't see this one for the life of me:  TEFINCFAO
> 
> 
> Points are good until 2/14/14



Thanks!


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

jennz said:


> Thank you!!  That last one is AFFECTION



Thanks to you too!


----------



## It'sWDW4me

jennz said:


> Thank you!!  That last one is AFFECTION



Thanks! I finally saw it and came back to edit my post.


----------



## cbreg1

Thank you for the points!


----------



## cbreg1

I was able to pick up a $10.00 Disney Gift Card with the extra points. Thanks again.


----------



## jenseib

cbreg1 said:


> I was able to pick up a $10.00 Disney Gift Card with the extra points. Thanks again.



awesome. I didn't know that was an option right now and just got one too. those are the only thing I ever use rewards for.


----------



## ladyelenawf

Y'all are brilliant!!!!! Heading over to get my gift card now! I've been sitting on a ton of points. I never could seen anything worth the equivalent of the cash/point exchange.


----------



## ladyelenawf

Double post. My bad. The stupid app didn't confirm that it had posted.


----------



## Pbuttadad

Had enough for 2!!! Almost 3!!! Thanks for the heads up


----------



## GoinPlaces63

Thank you for the codes!  I was able to order a gift card!!!


----------



## Marshay

Thanks for the heads up in the gift cards.  Got two yesterday.


----------



## ladyelenawf

> How well do YOU know The Jungle Book? Put your knowledge to the test and earn 5 points for trying: http://on.fb.me/12LBQeB!



*Didn't know if everyone was aware of this. ^ 

Make sure to "like" DMR on FB. It's helpful if you don't always get the emails.*


----------



## jenseib

ladyelenawf said:


> *Didn't know if everyone was aware of this. ^
> 
> Make sure to "like" DMR on FB. It's helpful if you don't always get the emails.*



Ugh..can't get the page to load.  will try again later.


----------



## The Grays

Darn looks like I missed the Disney Gift card, cant find it. Guess they sold out.


----------



## jacquelinemc

The Grays said:


> Darn looks like I missed the Disney Gift card, cant find it. Guess they sold out.



How often are the gift cards offered and how many points do you need to purchase each denomination of ten?  We are brand-new DMC members and our first batch of movies are en route!  I figured out how to enter the magic codes from previously purchased DVDs from this thread and added an easy 1,000 points or so!  Thanks!    Can someone explain the whole "trading" of codes?  I'm not exactly sure what that entails-thank you!


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

25 points: (5 points each) Expires tomorrow!

Valentine
Rose
Chocolate
Sweetheart
Affection


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

The Grays said:


> Darn looks like I missed the Disney Gift card, cant find it. Guess they sold out.




They come and go...Keep looking! Right now Starbuck cards are still offered.


----------



## JLitfin

Boardwalk Gal said:


> 25 points: (5 points each) Expires tomorrow!
> 
> Valentine
> Rose
> Chocolate
> Sweetheart
> Affection



Thanks so much for the codes.


----------



## GoinPlaces63

Frozen for 10 points


----------



## It'sWDW4me

10 points each:

*Frozen* 
*Elsa*

For winning Best Animated Feature Film & Best Original Song.  Codes are good through today, 3/3, only.


----------



## TheDisneyPrep

It'sWDW4me said:


> 10 points each:  Frozen Elsa  For winning Best Animated Feature Film & Best Original Song.  Codes are good through today, 3/3, only.



Thanks for sharing! Just used them!

How do people find out about these codes?


----------



## ksloane

It'sWDW4me said:


> 10 points each:
> 
> *Frozen*
> *Elsa*
> 
> For winning Best Animated Feature Film & Best Original Song.  Codes are good through today, 3/3, only.



Thanks


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

GoinPlaces63 said:


> Frozen for 10 points





It'sWDW4me said:


> 10 points each:
> 
> *Frozen*
> *Elsa*
> 
> For winning Best Animated Feature Film & Best Original Song.  Codes are good through today, 3/3, only.



Thank you both!


----------



## It'sWDW4me

TheDisneyPrep said:


> Thanks for sharing! Just used them!
> 
> How do people find out about these codes?



I "liked" DMR on Facebook.


----------



## ladyelenawf

TheDisneyPrep said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing! Just used them!
> 
> How do people find out about these codes?



I find out through their Facebook feed & emails from disneymovierewards.com, as well as here.


----------



## rlu929s

Or subscribe to this thread.


----------



## anen87

I'm new to DMR. I can't believe I'm missed out all these years. I always assumed those codes were expired, so I never bothered BUT to my surprise they go in!
So far I've redeemed my points for Tangled, John Carter, & Poyno. So happy


----------



## Malachi85

Congrats on your discovery. And many more points to ya.


----------



## mommymanda

Subbing in


----------



## anen87

Do u guys think there's going to be bonus codes for April fools? Cause when my brother finished playing the Disney Challenge game it said the "next Challenge is on March 31"?


----------



## Chrispygal

Subbing.


----------



## orca91

did anybody get their April email points yet?


----------



## jenseib

orca91 said:


> did anybody get their April email points yet?



no, but mine always come late in the month


----------



## orca91

oh ok thanks


----------



## starwood

Mine came today.


----------



## doconeill

got mine last night...


----------



## jacquelinemc

I got 6 "mystery points"...is that typically what people are talking about?  I'm new at this!


----------



## mommymanda

jacquelinemc said:


> I got 6 "mystery points"...is that typically what people are talking about?  I'm new at this!



 I'm new to the thread, never knew about mystery points because my husband apparently was receiving all the emails.  Now he forwards them to me, and I got 6 as well.


----------



## jacquelinemc

Bonus codes for Easter-5 points each...rumbly, melting, Travers, Clover, Dottie, Zarina.  Clover doesn't seem to be redeeming correctly right now, though.


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

jacquelinemc said:


> Bonus codes for Easter-5 points each...rumbly, melting, Travers, Clover, Dottie, Zarina.  Clover doesn't seem to be redeeming correctly right now, though.



Thank you so much!  Clover did work for me.


----------



## Pooh2

Clover worked for me too! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maddiebee

clover worked for me and brought me to a screen where you put in the others, one at a time as "trivia" answers.


----------



## Redwitch

Thanks!  I felt lazy and I knew if I came here, I could just copy and paste the codes.


----------



## It'sWDW4me

jacquelinemc said:


> Bonus codes for Easter-5 points each...rumbly, melting, Travers, Clover, Dottie, Zarina.  Clover doesn't seem to be redeeming correctly right now, though.



Thanks for posting!



Redwitch said:


> Thanks!  I felt lazy and I knew if I came here, I could just copy and paste the codes.



Me too! I knew the first three but would have had to look up the other three so, instead, I came here.


----------



## orca91

thank you every code worked for me


----------



## jgraney106

Thank you!


----------



## ksloane

jacquelinemc said:


> Bonus codes for Easter-5 points each...rumbly, melting, Travers, Clover, Dottie, Zarina.  Clover doesn't seem to be redeeming correctly right now, though.



Woohoo! Thanks. That was a nice jump in points.


----------



## andrews_dad

Clover is working now for 5 points.


----------



## lucas

clover2  - for 5 more points


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

lucas said:


> clover2  - for 5 more points



Thanks!


----------



## Malachi85

Enter BEARS for 10 bonus rewards points.  This is to celebrate the release of Disney Nature's Bears.


----------



## ksloane

Malachi85 said:


> Enter BEARS for 10 bonus rewards points.  This is to celebrate the release of Disney Nature's Bears.



Yea! Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

Thanks!!!!


----------



## jgraney106

Thanks for the heads up on the BEARS points!


----------



## mommymanda

Thank you for all these, I had no clue about all these extra bonus codes and lol no time to try and find them all.   Now I've been saving my points for years and if only they'd bring back Disney gift cards before our trip in August.  I'd have an extra $40 to spend there.


----------



## Mrs D

Y'all are the best!


----------



## jacquelinemc

mommymanda said:


> Thank you for all these, I had no clue about all these extra bonus codes and lol no time to try and find them all.   Now I've been saving my points for years and if only they'd bring back Disney gift cards before our trip in August.  I'd have an extra $40 to spend there.



Agreed!  Do any veterans know how often Disney gift cards are offered as rewards?  I'd love to redeem two before our July trip!


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

Malachi85 said:


> Enter BEARS for 10 bonus rewards points.  This is to celebrate the release of Disney Nature's Bears.



Thanks!


----------



## CinderElsa

jacquelinemc said:


> Agreed!  Do any veterans know how often Disney gift cards are offered as rewards?  I'd love to redeem two before our July trip!



They were last offered in February.


----------



## alkc71

lucas said:


> clover2  - for 5 more points



Thanks!


----------



## alkc71

lucas said:


> clover2  - for 5 more points





Malachi85 said:


> Enter BEARS for 10 bonus rewards points.  This is to celebrate the release of Disney Nature's Bears.



Tank you!


----------



## wendyt_ca

OMG thanks for these awesome bonus codes!!!


----------



## minnie1012

FYI, this is what they posted on Pinterest:

"Get ready to rack up Bonus Points every day! The Disney Movie Rewards Countdown To Summer starts June 1!"


----------



## ashleysev

minnie1012 said:


> FYI, this is what they posted on Pinterest:
> 
> "Get ready to rack up Bonus Points every day! The Disney Movie Rewards Countdown To Summer starts June 1!"



Sweet!


----------



## jennz

Today's code is CTS11P and worth 10 points!  That's for today and tomorrow, the next code comes out Tuesday.


----------



## jenseib

thanks so much!!!!


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

jennz said:


> Today's code is CTS11P and worth 10 points!  That's for today and tomorrow, the next code comes out Tuesday.



Thanks!


----------



## alkc71

jacquelinemc said:


> Agreed!  Do any veterans know how often Disney gift cards are offered as rewards?  I'd love to redeem two before our July trip!



The gift cards are available today


----------



## jenseib

alkc71 said:


> The gift cards are available today



Where I just looked and can't find any....how many points


----------



## alkc71

jenseib said:


> Where I just looked and can't find any....how many points



I just redeemed 1100 points =$10. I had an email that linked directly to the reward. Could probably type into the search box too


----------



## jenseib

alkc71 said:


> I just redeemed 1100 points =$10. I had an email that linked directly to the reward. Could probably type into the search box too



Thanks I found it via facebook. But of course I am 100 points shy this time.  Iwish they had the option of points and paying for shipping. I would have enough for that.


----------



## attain

Thanks for the heads up on the Disney gift cards! How long does it usually take to receive the gift cards? I had enough points for 3 cards and it would be really nice if we got them before we leave in 7 days.


----------



## jenseib

attain said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the Disney gift cards! How long does it usually take to receive the gift cards? I had enough points for 3 cards and it would be really nice if we got them before we leave in 7 days.



Sometimes they are fast, but I have had them take up to 4 weeks before


----------



## andychris14

Thank you!!


----------



## StrwLady

They say it takes 2-4 weeks foe the gift card to arrive. I have always received them fairly but I don't think it was in the first week. But who knows. I hope you get them in time.


----------



## erionm

Your code for June 3 is: CTSFUN Enter it on DMR for Bonus Points! (Code expires 6/4/14 at 8:59am PDT)


----------



## lilkimmyk

thanks!


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

erionm said:


> Your code for June 3 is: CTSFUN Enter it on DMR for Bonus Points! (Code expires 6/4/14 at 8:59am PDT)



Thanks!


----------



## lucas

Wednesday's code:  CTSSUN


----------



## lilclerk

lucas said:


> Wednesday's code:  CTSSUN



Thanks!


----------



## Wcpedorc

Thanks


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

lucas said:


> Wednesday's code:  CTSSUN



Thanks!


----------



## ladyelenawf

> *Your code for June 4 is: CTSSUN Click the image and enter it on DMR for Bonus Points! (Code expires 6/5/14 at 8:59am PDT)*



*Sorry, I'm late on this! Hope some of y'all can redeem this before noon.*


----------



## lucas

Thursday's code:  CTSJUN


----------



## ladyelenawf

> *Your code for June 5 is: CTSJUN Click the image and enter it on the DMR website for Bonus Points! (Code expires 6/6/14 at 8:59am PDT)*



*I'll try to keep this on top for everyone. I love this thread. *


----------



## SherryW411

Thank you!


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

lucas said:


> Thursday's code:  CTSJUN



Thank you!


----------



## erionm

Your code for the entire weekend (June 6-8) is: CTS15P (Code expires 6/9/14 at 8:59am PDT)


----------



## maddiebee

erionm said:


> Your code for the entire weekend (June 6-8) is: CTS15P (Code expires 6/9/14 at 8:59am PDT)



and it gives you 15 points! Thanks!


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

erionm said:


> Your code for the entire weekend (June 6-8) is: CTS15P (Code expires 6/9/14 at 8:59am PDT)



Thank you!


----------



## ready123go

June 9th code: CTSSMR


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

ready123go said:


> June 9th code: CTSSMR



Thanks!


----------



## jacquelinemc

Does anyone know how many points you get for submitting movie tickets?  Just did it for the first time tonight (Maleficent) and it said it can take 2-3 weeks.  Has anyone done this before?


----------



## ksloane

jacquelinemc said:


> Does anyone know how many points you get for submitting movie tickets?  Just did it for the first time tonight (Maleficent) and it said it can take 2-3 weeks.  Has anyone done this before?



Typically 50 points per ticket (max 4 tickets I think)...and for what it's worth, it usually takes a week or less for mine.


----------



## Mogsdad

jacquelinemc said:


> Does anyone know how many points you get for submitting movie tickets?  Just did it for the first time tonight (Maleficent) and it said it can take 2-3 weeks.  Has anyone done this before?



I entered 4 Maleficent tickets on May 31, got 200 points June 5. Less than a week.


----------



## ladyelenawf

> Your code for June 10 is: CTS5PT Click the image and enter it on the DMR website for Bonus Points! (Code expires 6/11/14 at 8:59am PDT)


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

ladyelenawf said:


>



Thank you!


----------



## jacquelinemc

ksloane said:


> Typically 50 points per ticket (max 4 tickets I think)...and for what it's worth, it usually takes a week or less for mine.



Thank you to both of you who responded!  I'm very close to being able to redeem a third $10 Disney gift card!


----------



## rlu929s

I'm in the same boat. Only have 22 more pts till another gift card. These are all going to our Christmas trip this year. I'm surprised they still have it. Maybe it's permanent now....


----------



## erionm

Your code for June 11 is: CTS11D (Code expires 6/12/14 at 8:59am PDT)


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

erionm said:


> Your code for June 11 is: CTS11D (Code expires 6/12/14 at 8:59am PDT)



Thanks!


----------



## erionm

Your code for June 12 is: CTSLZY (Code expires 6/13/14 at 8:59am PDT)


----------



## wendyt_ca

I wish I had known you could earn it from movie tickets, I saw maleficent and captain America


----------



## jacquelinemc

rlu929s said:


> I'm in the same boat. Only have 22 more pts till another gift card. These are all going to our Christmas trip this year. I'm surprised they still have it. Maybe it's permanent now....



I'm happily surprised, too!  I didn't realize the Frozen karaoke CD counted for 50 points as well, so now I'm only 15 points away to be able to redeem another gift card!  Maybe we'll get another 15 point weekend code!


----------



## mommymanda

jacquelinemc said:


> I'm happily surprised, too!  I didn't realize the Frozen karaoke CD counted for 50 points as well, so now I'm only 15 points away to be able to redeem another gift card!  Maybe we'll get another 15 point weekend code!



  Anyone have tricks to earn big points quick?  I was able to cash out for 3 cards.  We go in August and it was 7years since our last trip, most likely 7 before we'd go again.  I am 500 points behind for one last card.


----------



## jenseib

jacquelinemc said:


> I'm happily surprised, too!  I didn't realize the Frozen karaoke CD counted for 50 points as well, so now I'm only 15 points away to be able to redeem another gift card!  Maybe we'll get another 15 point weekend code!



How do you enter CDs?


----------



## lucas

How do you redeem points for gift cards?  I've seen it mentioned here before, but I can never find anything on the website.


----------



## Mogsdad

lucas said:


> How do you redeem points for gift cards?  I've seen it mentioned here before, but I can never find anything on the website.



See here.


----------



## lucas

Mogsdad said:


> On the DMR home page, click on the picture of a movie ticket. It's on the same bar that starts with "My Points".



Sorry... but do you have to have a ticket stub to be eligible for a gift card?


----------



## jcarwash

lucas said:


> How do you redeem points for gift cards?  I've seen it mentioned here before, but I can never find anything on the website.



The availability of a Disney gift card as a reward comes and goes. At the moment there is one available for redemption:
http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/rewards/10-Disney-gc-6456


----------



## lucas

Your code for the weekend of June 13 - 15 is: CTSWIN


----------



## doconeill

lucas said:


> Sorry... but do you have to have a ticket stub to be eligible for a gift card?



I think there is some confusion - the response was to the wrong post or something.

You do not need to redeem movie stubs to get the gift cards.


----------



## Mogsdad

lucas said:


> Sorry... but do you have to have a ticket stub to be eligible for a gift card?



Oops - I misread your question, thought you were asking about how to redeem movie tickets for points. Maybe I mentally combined parts of another answer. Maybe I hadn't had my coffee yet.

The answer from Jrcarwash is what you need.


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

lucas said:


> Your code for the weekend of June 13 - 15 is: CTSWIN



Thanks!


----------



## lucas

Thanks for the clarification on how to get a gift card.  It worked, I just got one!


----------



## jacquelinemc

I am 50 points away from redeeming my third $10 gift card and own the Frozen Karaoke CD, which is worth 50 points.  On my relatively new Mac laptop it keeps instructing me to load Java in order to submit it.  When I try to, it just continually scrolls and scrolls but never loads.  Any suggestions?  The gift cards don't last forever and I'd love to have one more before our trip in July.  Thanks!


----------



## jenseib

jacquelinemc said:


> I am 50 points away from redeeming my third $10 gift card and own the Frozen Karaoke CD, which is worth 50 points.  On my relatively new Mac laptop it keeps instructing me to load Java in order to submit it.  When I try to, it just continually scrolls and scrolls but never loads.  Any suggestions?  The gift cards don't last forever and I'd love to have one more before our trip in July.  Thanks!



I had the same issues on my windows 7. I just googled it and downloaded it for free that way


----------



## TLPL

Don't forget free points everyday this month:
http://www.pinterest.com/dmrofficial/countdown-to-summer/


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

Today's bonus code is CTSGR8.


----------



## erionm

Your code for June 17 is: CTSFZY.


----------



## lucas

Your code for June 18 is: CTSTAN


----------



## lucas

Your code for June 19 is: CTSL8R


----------



## Wcpedorc

Thank you


----------



## lucas

The code for June 20 and June 21 is: CTSEND 
Enter it for 10 Bonus Points.  This is the final code in our Countdown To Summer.


----------



## jennz

lucas said:


> The code for June 20 and June 21 is: CTSEND
> Enter it for 10 Bonus Points.  This is the final code in our Countdown To Summer.



Thanks!


----------



## mommymanda

Thanks for sharing, although I was signed on to Pintrest, everyone sharing the code made it easier to remember to submit them.  Thanks to the summer countdown I was able to get the last few points and earn another gift card for my upcoming trip.


----------



## mommymanda

Where do I find codes with my newsletters? I am 8 points shy of my last gift card redemption. I noticed April is the only time I collected points with my newsletter. Were there points with May or June? If so where do I find them?


----------



## erionm

Yes, the May & June DMR Newsletters had bonus points.  You need to go to the email and click the 'Mystery Points' link.  They expire at the end of each month, so you only have a few days left to claim the points for June.


----------



## ladyelenawf

mommymanda said:


> Where do I find codes with my newsletters? I am 8 points shy of my last gift card redemption. I noticed April is the only time I collected points with my newsletter. Were there points with May or June? If so where do I find them?



*It's the star in the email version of the news letter. Mine got sent to spam there for a bit, so I'd double check there.

Have you tried these already?

U13PEKSZZD (25 points)
FPSNN83JX9 (25 points)
Bears (10 poinjts)
Dusty (25 points)

Thought I'd ask. Some might still be live. Also, on DMR, click "My DMR" then click "Survey." If you haven't taken it yet, it's worth 25 points.

Hope something helps!*


----------



## mommymanda

erionm said:


> Yes, the May & June DMR Newsletters had bonus points.  You need to go to the email and click the 'Mystery Points' link.  They expire at the end of each month, so you only have a few days left to claim the points for June.



So the link is directly in an email not in the newsletter that comes through Disney rewards. My emails must be going to junk I haven't been getting anything.


ladyelenawf said:


> *It's the star in the email version of the news letter. Mine got sent to spam there for a bit, so I'd double check there.
> 
> Have you tried these already?
> 
> U13PEKSZZD (25 points)
> FPSNN83JX9 (25 points)
> Bears (10 poinjts)
> Dusty (25 points)
> 
> Thought I'd ask. Some might still be live. Also, on DMR, click "My DMR" then click "Survey." If you haven't taken it yet, it's worth 25 points.
> 
> Hope something helps!*


thanks most of those were expired or I'd already used them. hopefully I can find my last eight points before the stock drops of the gift cards


----------



## ladyelenawf

*Don't forget about the Challenge on FB you get 5 points just for playing.*


----------



## ladyelenawf

*I just got an email titled, "Disney's Splash Into Summer Sweepstakes With 1,000+ Prizes"!!  The 3rd item in the email said, "BONUS POINTS" I got 50! Don't forget to check your spam. If that fails make sure you are signed up under My Accounts with emails enabled. *


----------



## QueenBeeMB

Just a quick FYI 

Gift cards are showing as OUT OF STOCK as of today, this is the first time I have checked in a few days so not sure what days they officially went out.


----------



## mommymanda

QueenBeeMB said:


> Just a quick FYI
> 
> Gift cards are showing as OUT OF STOCK as of today, this is the first time I have checked in a few days so not sure what days they officially went out.



  I figured it would happen, I was checking every few days but trying not to stress since I wasn't near my points balance yet.  Of course they go out of stock and I'm only 3points away from having earned the final one.  Well at least I did get a few cards, $30 will get us a snack each for one day.


----------



## QueenBeeMB

mommymanda said:


> I figured it would happen, I was checking every few days but trying not to stress since I wasn't near my points balance yet.  Of course they go out of stock and I'm only 3points away from having earned the final one.  Well at least I did get a few cards, $30 will get us a snack each for one day.



I know the feeling, I was  hoping to rack up 2200 and buy two at once. But alas my greed got ahead of me and I am at 2189 with no gift cards. Oh well, next time.


----------



## erionm

Enter "GLITCH" as a Magic Code for FREE entry into Splash Into Summer Sweeps.


----------



## lucas

erionm said:


> Enter "GLITCH" as a Magic Code for FREE entry into Splash Into Summer Sweeps.



Thanks!


----------



## npierce25

Do you think they will have more gift cards?  Thats what I was hoping for....


----------



## Malachi85

"Little " is the answer..... for an extra entry into the splash into summer sweepstakes..


----------



## jenseib

Malachi85 said:


> "Little " is the answer..... for an extra entry into the splash into summer sweepstakes..



Where do you type that?


----------



## Mogsdad

jenseib said:


> Where do you type that?



It's a "Magic Code", no special place to put it.


----------



## QueenBeeMB

Got my email today and unlocked some sweepstakes entries and 8 mystery points !! Go get 'em guys !


----------



## erionm

Enter "DAISY" as a Magic Code for FREE entry into Splash Into Summer Sweeps.


----------



## jennz

Thanks!


----------



## Frozen Man

Thanks!


----------



## erionm

Enter "TINKER"  in the Magic Code box on DMR for an additional entry into the Summer Splash Giveaway.


----------



## alkc71

This weeks magic code is "tinker" . I was also able to redeem 1100 points for $10 gift card today so they must be back in stock


----------



## QueenBeeMB

I was able to get 2 gift cards today ! Yahooo ! 

Don't forget to do the challenge on the Disney Movie Rewards Facebook page for 5 points !


----------



## lilkimmyk

I was just on there and gift cards are not available   Could it be possible they sold out that fast?  

Thanks for the codes too.


----------



## alkc71

lilkimmyk said:


> I was just on there and gift cards are not available   Could it be possible they sold out that fast?
> 
> Thanks for the codes too.



Thats odd? Still showing available to me www.disneymovierewards.go.com/rewards/10-Disney-gc-6456
Maybe try that instead


----------



## lilkimmyk

alkc71 said:


> Thats odd? Still showing available to me www.disneymovierewards.go.com/rewards/10-Disney-gc-6456
> Maybe try that instead



This is very strange...when I just go to the site normally, it does not show the GCs.  Then when I used the link it showed the card and how many points needed with a join now button in order to redeem.  It was the only place I could click to proceed and it asked me to join or sign in.  When I signed in the GC then disappears and I can't even locate it on the search.  

I even cleared all my cookies etc thinking maybe that would help and nothing.


----------



## doconeill

lilkimmyk said:


> This is very strange...when I just go to the site normally, it does not show the GCs.  Then when I used the link it showed the card and how many points needed with a join now button in order to redeem.  It was the only place I could click to proceed and it asked me to join or sign in.  When I signed in the GC then disappears and I can't even locate it on the search.
> 
> I even cleared all my cookies etc thinking maybe that would help and nothing.



After you've logged in, go to that link again. Worked for me...


----------



## QueenBeeMB

I sign into my DR account and open a second window

I use Google and type in 

Disney movie rewards gift card 

Then use the first link that shows up 

It automatically uses my signed in account and there is a button to redeem the gift card using my banked points. 

Strange way of doing it but it works. Got confirmation e mails and everything.


----------



## alkc71

doconeill said:


> After you've logged in, go to that link again. Worked for me...


----------



## lilkimmyk

QueenBeeMB said:


> I sign into my DR account and open a second window
> 
> I use Google and type in
> 
> Disney movie rewards gift card
> 
> Then use the first link that shows up
> 
> It automatically uses my signed in account and there is a button to redeem the gift card using my banked points.
> 
> Strange way of doing it but it works. Got confirmation e mails and everything.



Just redeemed!  Easy peasy!  Thank you so much for your help, I would have never thought of that.  I wonder why they do this.  Whatever the reason I was able to redeem for a gift card.  


Thanks so much for all your help!    This is exactly why I love these boards!      and emoticons


----------



## alkc71

lilkimmyk said:


> Just redeemed!  Easy peasy!  Thank you so much for your help, I would have never thought of that.  I wonder why they do this.  Whatever the reason I was able to redeem for a gift card.
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for all your help!    This is exactly why I love these boards!      and emoticons




Yay !!!


----------



## Bonniec

alkc71 said:


> Thats odd? Still showing available to me www.disneymovierewards.go.com/rewards/10-Disney-gc-6456
> Maybe try that instead



Woooo, ty ty!


----------



## runwad

Good I got one too! I couldn't find it on their site either so thanks!


----------



## mommymanda

alkc71 said:


> Thats odd? Still showing available to me www.disneymovierewards.go.com/rewards/10-Disney-gc-6456
> Maybe try that instead



  OMG thank you  So glad I follow this thread and others share.  My computer has been reading "out of stock" since the day I hit 1105points. So mad that I had worked to get those points and than out of stock.  Just cashed out for one more using the link, which means thanks to points over the years I have $50 in Disney gift cards to use.

 Now I just hope the delivery goes quick, I'm in Canada and its been taking about 3 to 4 weeks to get them in... we leave in 33days


----------



## CEK40

Thanks for posting that...I save all my Movie Reward Points just for the Disney Gift Cards....I got 3 today!!!


----------



## alkc71

mommymanda said:


> OMG thank you  So glad I follow this thread and others share.  My computer has been reading "out of stock" since the day I hit 1105points. So mad that I had worked to get those points and than out of stock.  Just cashed out for one more using the link, which means thanks to points over the years I have $50 in Disney gift cards to use.
> 
> Now I just hope the delivery goes quick, I'm in Canada and its been taking about 3 to 4 weeks to get them in... we leave in 33days



 hope it arrives in time for your trip! Have a wonderful vacation


----------



## QueenBeeMB

Just got the first 2 I ordered in the mail yesterday ! Yay


----------



## QueenBeeMB

Has anyone submitted movie tickets recently?
I did yesterday and called today because it was reflecting on my account that they were pending for points. 
Customer service let me know that on their side they were not showing either and to re submit using her directions. 
I did, and still doesn't show they are pending on my side. 
I haven't called customer service again but I will tomorrow. Give it some time to process. 

My question is has any submitted tickets recently? How did your experience vary? Has anyone else had this problem? 
I understand it shows it takes a few weeks for the points to reflect on your account as there is someone that screens the pictures of the tickets to ensure validity. 

TIA ! *I am only 18 points away from my 4th $10 GC towards our Sept trip so I am really trying to get this handled soon!*


----------



## erionm

I submitted a ticket for Planes:Fire & Rescue on 7/21, points show credited to my account as of 7/24.


----------



## QueenBeeMB

erionm said:


> I submitted a ticket for Planes:Fire & Rescue on 7/21, points show credited to my account as of 7/24.



thank you, hoping things get ironed out soon, it still doesnt show the re submitted tickets are pending .... ugh


----------



## jcarwash

QueenBeeMB said:


> Has anyone submitted movie tickets recently?
> I did yesterday and called today because it was reflecting on my account that they were pending for points.
> Customer service let me know that on their side they were not showing either and to re submit using her directions.
> I did, and still doesn't show they are pending on my side.
> I haven't called customer service again but I will tomorrow. Give it some time to process.
> 
> My question is has any submitted tickets recently? How did your experience vary? Has anyone else had this problem?
> I understand it shows it takes a few weeks for the points to reflect on your account as there is someone that screens the pictures of the tickets to ensure validity.
> 
> TIA ! *I am only 18 points away from my 4th $10 GC towards our Sept trip so I am really trying to get this handled soon!*



I submitted my Planes: Fire and Rescue ticket image on Sunday July 27th, and the points were credited on Wednesday, July 31.


----------



## QueenBeeMB

I have submitted twice now, and they are saying it is not showing in their system that I have submitted anything. 

calling later to trouble shoot some more with customer service.


----------



## erionm

Enter "WITCH"  in the Magic Code box on DMR for an additional entry into the Summer Splash Giveaway.


----------



## Frozen Man

Just used the code! Thanks!


----------



## QueenBeeMB

UPDATE : 

My tickets finally hit ! I was freaking out over nothing !


----------



## lucas

50 bonus points:  DMRTYU


----------



## VBelle68

lucas said:


> 50 bonus points:  DMRTYU



Thanks!


----------



## Wcpedorc

lucas said:


> 50 bonus points:  DMRTYU


Thank you!


----------



## Frozen Man

lucas said:


> 50 bonus points:  DMRTYU



Just redeemed my points. Thanks!


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

lucas said:


> 50 bonus points:  DMRTYU



Thank you!!!


----------



## disneydreamgirl

Thanks so much...logged on today for the first time in ages and you gave me a welcome back present!


----------



## cbreg1

thank you so much.


----------



## mommajo143

Subbing


----------



## got2lovedisney

Just saw that they have a $10 Starbucks card for 1250 points.  Is this new?


----------



## jcarwash

got2lovedisney said:


> Just saw that they have a $10 Starbucks card for 1250 points.  Is this new?



While the Starbucks card may not always be available, it's not new as a reward choice.


----------



## 3disAddicts

Just cashed out for 10.00 gift card on DMR.


----------



## Malachi85

I just picked up 2! Should be here anytime now.


----------



## nowellsl

DMR2MIL is good for 75 points!


----------



## mdsouth

nowellsl said:


> DMR2MIL is good for 75 points!



Thanks so much for sharing the code.  It worked for me!


----------



## Marshay

nowellsl said:


> DMR2MIL is good for 75 points!


Thank you so much!


----------



## J.J.

Thank you!


----------



## Gizmo1951

Thanks Much!


----------



## jgraney106

Thanks a bunch !


----------



## QueenBeeMB

Thank you !


----------



## Malachi85

Thank you very much!


----------



## maddiebee

Wooo!! Thanks!


----------



## disneypofq05

Thanks so much!


----------



## mdsouth

Wcpedorc said:


> Thank you!



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## QueenBeeMB

Don't forget to claim your bonus points in today's member email!


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

QueenBeeMB said:


> Don't forget to claim your bonus points in today's member email!



Did that, I got, wait for it, eight points.  Don't go spending that in one place.  The 75 point code worked yesterday, for me too.


----------



## disneydreamgirl

75 + 8 woohoo...this is my favourite thread! Thanks!!!


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

ladyelenawf said:


> *I
> 
> U13PEKSZZD (25 points)
> FPSNN83JX9 (25 points)
> 
> 
> )*




I JUST entered these now!!!  AND THEY WORKED and it was just enough to get me back up to 1100 points for the Disney Gift Card!  And thank you to those who posted reminders for the Game on facebook! the exta 5 points means my account isn't completely empty. LOLOL

So I will be going to disney in a month with $50 in movie rewards gift cards. WHOOHOOOOO (doesn't quite make up for missing free dining by  a few days but....it will do ;o) )


----------



## jenseib

a*lil*bit*goofy said:


> I JUST entered these now!!!  AND THEY WORKED and it was just enough to get me back up to 1100 points for the Disney Gift Card!  And thank you to those who posted reminders for the Game on facebook! the exta 5 points means my account isn't completely empty. LOLOL
> 
> So I will be going to disney in a month with $50 in movie rewards gift cards. WHOOHOOOOO (doesn't quite make up for missing free dining by  a few days but....it will do ;o) )



What game?


----------



## ashleysev

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## mommymanda

Thanks, that code is saying I've already used it...I'm guessing its older??

 Plus I'm still not receiving my email newsletters, so therefore missing out on even the 8 bonus points.  Emails are not even going into junk mail, I'm just not getting them 

 Lol I have 3 years until my next Disney trip and I need all the points I can collect for those gift cards!


----------



## J.J.

mommymanda said:


> Thanks, that code is saying I've already used it...I'm guessing its older??  Plus I'm still not receiving my email newsletters, so therefore missing out on even the 8 bonus points.  Emails are not even going into junk mail, I'm just not getting them   Lol I have 3 years until my next Disney trip and I need all the points I can collect for those gift cards!



I don't receive the newsletter either. I have given them my address a bunch of times but the website constantly tells me to update my email. I am 3000 points away from the Disney Studio tour. I guess I should try a little harder to fix the newsletter issue for the points.


----------



## jgraney106

*I dont get the emails either! *


----------



## lucas

Code: DMRTY2
for 50 Bonus Points


----------



## Faceoff445566

lucas said:


> Code: DMRTY2
> for 50 Bonus Points



Thank you!!!


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

Great code, thanks!


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

lucas said:


> Code: DMRTY2
> for 50 Bonus Points



Thanks!


----------



## Gizmo1951

Thanks Much!


----------



## Mogsdad

mommymanda said:


> ... I'm still not receiving my email newsletters, so therefore missing out on even the 8 bonus points.  Emails are not even going into junk mail, I'm just not getting them





J.J. said:


> I don't receive the newsletter either. I have given them my address a bunch of times but the website constantly tells me to update my email. I am 3000 points away from the Disney Studio tour. I guess I should try a little harder to fix the newsletter issue for the points.





jgraney106 said:


> *I dont get the emails either! *



Even if you don't get your newsletters in your email, you should still be able to retrieve them from the DMR site. 






Log in, and look for the "envelope" picture, as shown above. It seems it's been a while since I looked, myself... 4 unread!






Hope that helps!


----------



## waffles77

lucas said:


> Code: DMRTY2
> for 50 Bonus Points



Thank you!


----------



## doconeill

Mogsdad said:


> Even if you don't get your newsletters in your email, you should still be able to retrieve them from the DMR site.
> 
> 
> 
> Log in, and look for the "envelope" picture, as shown above. It seems it's been a while since I looked, myself... 4 unread!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps!



Unfortunately the web site messages don't include the link for the bonus points...


----------



## jenseib

doconeill said:


> Unfortunately the web site messages don't include the link for the bonus points...



Is that new as they have for me in the past, but I haven't gone that route for several months now


----------



## doconeill

jenseib said:


> Is that new as they have for me in the past, but I haven't gone that route for several months now



Where the "Mystery Points" appears in my emails, only a "Reminder" to update my email address appears on the web page.


----------



## disneypofq05

lucas said:


> Code: DMRTY2
> for 50 Bonus Points



Thank You!!!


----------



## JLitfin

Thanks just got the 50 points


----------



## JLitfin

double post sorry


----------



## Grumpy4196

Just got the 50 points! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheDisneyPrep

rats

the DMR2MIL  doesn't work as of 10-2-14

but thank you guys for posting these awesome codes!!


----------



## J.J.

Could someone forward the email or post the link here? I would imagine it is the same URL for everybody but only gives points when you are signed in.


----------



## doconeill

J.J. said:


> Could someone forward the email or post the link here? I would imagine it is the same URL for everybody but only gives points when you are signed in.



The URLs are unique. Internally they seem to link to a code, but it is not part of the URL. 

I'm also not sure if the code itself is unique.


----------



## Livin'4Disney

Any idea if there will be the $10 Disney gift cards available again?  Is it just random timing when they put them up??  Only GC I see is Starbucks.  Also, how long does it usually take to get them once you order?


----------



## OZMom

I ordered 3 the last time they became available, it took less then 2 weeks to get them. Not too long at all.


----------



## jenseib

Livin'4Disney said:


> Any idea if there will be the $10 Disney gift cards available again?  Is it just random timing when they put them up??  Only GC I see is Starbucks.  Also, how long does it usually take to get them once you order?



They are offered randomly and  have gotten them as soon as a week and some close to 2 months.


----------



## Mrs. Ciz

lucas said:


> Code: DMRTY2
> for 50 Bonus Points



Still working.  Thanks for the 50 points!


----------



## Livin'4Disney

jenseib said:


> They are offered randomly and  have gotten them as soon as a week and some close to 2 months.



Thanks!  Not going until next summer so hopefully they will offer them again soon!  Maybe around the holidays.  Hoping they offer up some Halloween codes soon too


----------



## luvmarypoppins

Enter code: SALLY

I got 13 points. Dont know when it expires.


----------



## estephenson

luvmarypoppins said:


> Enter code: SALLY  I got 13 points. Dont know when it expires.


 thanks!!


----------



## cbreg1

luvmarypoppins said:


> Enter code: SALLY  I got 13 points. Dont know when it expires.


  thank you


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

luvmarypoppins said:


> Enter code: SALLY
> 
> I got 13 points. Dont know when it expires.



Thanks so much!!


----------



## disneypofq05

luvmarypoppins said:


> Enter code: SALLY
> 
> I got 13 points. Dont know when it expires.



Thanks so much!


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

luvmarypoppins said:


> Enter code: SALLY
> 
> I got 13 points. Dont know when it expires.



Thanks!


----------



## Faceoff445566

Thank you, SALLY worked for me!


----------



## jgraney106

thanks a bunch!


----------



## MrTracy

SALLY did not work for me.  I got: "This code isn't live".


----------



## Supercalafragilistic

TNW6RJ47PTE

worth 7 points


----------



## HollenAngi

This code says it has already been used.


----------



## erionm

Supercalafragilistic said:


> TNW6RJ47PTE
> 
> worth 7 points



Mystery Codes from the monthly newsletters are unique to the individual that receives the email.


----------



## Supercalafragilistic

Sorry I didn't know I couldn't share


----------



## lucas

100 points for taking survey!

Go to "My DMR" and click on Surveys to see the offer.  Only takes a few seconds to take the survey.


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

lucas said:


> 100 points for taking survey!
> 
> Go to "My DMR" and click on Surveys to see the offer.  Only takes a few seconds to take the survey.




Done!! Thank for letting us know...i forgot there are survey opportunities!!


----------



## JLitfin

Thanks, just did the survey for 100 bonus pts


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

lucas said:


> 100 points for taking survey!
> 
> Go to "My DMR" and click on Surveys to see the offer.  Only takes a few seconds to take the survey.



Thanks!


----------



## soler

Hey everyone, in case you weren't aware...the $10 Disney Gift Cards are back in stock for a limited time. Just scored one in time for our upcoming trip in March.   Also thanks for the reminder, I had 3 surveys to complete for a total of 175 points!


----------



## ssmurphy28

soler said:


> Hey everyone, in case you weren't aware...the $10 Disney Gift Cards are back in stock for a limited time. Just scored one in time for our upcoming trip in March.   Also thanks for the reminder, I had 3 surveys to complete for a total of 175 points!



Thanks for letting us know! I was waiting for those!


----------



## crazy4wdw

It's almost time for the ABC Family Channel's 25 days of Christmas.  Anyone know if there will be the daily bonus codes as in previous years?


----------



## doconeill

crazy4wdw said:


> It's almost time for the ABC Family Channel's 25 days of Christmas.  Anyone know if there will be the daily bonus codes as in previous years?



There has been no mention of it that I have seen.


----------



## attain

crazy4wdw said:


> It's almost time for the ABC Family Channel's 25 days of Christmas.  Anyone know if there will be the daily bonus codes as in previous years?



I just saw a post on FB by the Disney Movie Rewards that starting Dec 1st they will have 25 days of extra Bonus Points of 5 points a day.


----------



## MnMzMoMi4LiFe

crazy4wdw said:


> It's almost time for the ABC Family Channel's 25 days of Christmas.  Anyone know if there will be the daily bonus codes as in previous years?



FROM DISNEY MOVIE REWARDS FACEBOOK PAGE:

Get ready to earn holiday Bonus Points! Starting December 1, ABC Family's 25 Days of Christmas and Disney Movie Rewards want to help you earn a few extra Bonus Points. Click here for details: ***************/1xTT0pS


----------



## doconeill

attain said:


> I just saw a post on FB by the Disney Movie Rewards that starting Dec 1st they will have 25 days of extra Bonus Points of 5 points a day.



Yup...nothing like waiting until the day before...


----------



## TLPL

Get ready for 25 days of bonus points!


----------



## taramesu

Today's bonus code is:  25D1ST


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Woot Woot, I was hoping such a page existed! Thank you  
QUESTION:
If I used to get their emails and now I don't even see them in my SPAM folder, what happened? What should I do ? I checked my account email and it is correct.


----------



## crazy4wdw

taramesu said:


> Today's bonus code is:  25D1ST



Thanks!!!


----------



## erionm

Today's bonus code is: 25DXMS


----------



## jcarwash

The code for Dec 2 is: 25DXMS


----------



## Marshay

jcarwash said:


> The code for Dec 2 is: 25DXMS


  many thanks!!


----------



## karenf74

Donald for 5 pts


----------



## soler

Cool, thanks. With the monthly bonus points for 9 points, total of 19 points today. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jenseib

karenf74 said:


> Donald for 5 pts



Awesome....thanks...where did you find that one?


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

I see i get the newsletter in my inbox at DMR but how do i get the code for points each month?  I don't see for December code nor prior months codes. In fact, my last newsletter code was May Newsletter!!


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

jenseib said:


> Awesome....thanks...where did you find that one?



It was posted on DMR Facebook...you had to watch a video and answer the question.


----------



## doconeill

Boardwalk Gal said:


> I see i get the newsletter in my inbox at DMR but how do i get the code for points each month?  I don't see for December code nor prior months codes. In fact, my last newsletter code was May Newsletter!!



The bonus points are only available via the email newsletter. If you aren't getting the emails (and assuming you've checked any sort of junk folder or spam filters) you may need to contact DMR and make sure they have the correct email address.

Disney does seem to have a history with problems with emails that are "correct" but don't work for them.


----------



## lucas

karenf74 said:


> Donald for 5 pts



Cool!  Thanks for that one.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Thank you for the points today!


----------



## Gracefulskinny

Anybody have the ABC Family code for today yet?


----------



## verleniahall

it doesn't look like its been posted yet. Last year was SO much better - it was posted by 9AM CST every day


----------



## verleniahall

25DFUN is the code for 12/3/2014


----------



## jgraney106

verleniahall said:


> 25dfun is the code for 12/3/2014



*thanks a bunch!!*


----------



## runwad

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Woot Woot, I was hoping such a page existed! Thank you
> QUESTION:
> If I used to get their emails and now I don't even see them in my SPAM folder, what happened? What should I do ? I checked my account email and it is correct.



You have to log into the site go to MY Account and Enable Emails. They somehow must've gotten turned off. I saw in my inbox on the site that I had numerous messages telling me that if I wanted emails to enable them.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

It says that my emails are enabled. I just wrote them on the contact us form, we will see what they say.


----------



## crazy4wdw

verleniahall said:


> 25DFUN is the code for 12/3/2014



Thanks for today's code!


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

doconeill said:


> The bonus points are only available via the email newsletter. If you aren't getting the emails (and assuming you've checked any sort of junk folder or spam filters) you may need to contact DMR and make sure they have the correct email address.
> 
> Disney does seem to have a history with problems with emails that are "correct" but don't work for them.




Thanks!! Will investigate further!


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

runwad said:


> You have to log into the site go to MY Account and Enable Emails. They somehow must've gotten turned off. I saw in my inbox on the site that I had numerous messages telling me that if I wanted emails to enable them.




Yea for some reason, it was disabled...don't know how that happened. I contact them to see if i can retrieve the points from newsletter. I didn't realized that you had to get points from email..not by opening the newsletter on the Movie rewards .com.


----------



## doconeill

Just a general thought on the email...reset in anyways, even if it _looks_ correct. Just in case there is something funky with it that can't be seen (I work in IT. I have an apostrophe in my name. I know the troubles that can cause...)


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Wow, I heard back from them in less than 24 hours?! Pretty amazing! They looked back at my account and the month I stoppped entering in the points until today, they gave me the ccredit on! Unfortunately he didn't give me any advice on getting the emails. LOL! I hope that I will get next months, but I guess I have to wait and see!


----------



## erionm




----------



## DummbGiRL

erionm said:


>



Love!


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Wow, I heard back from them in less than 24 hours?! Pretty amazing! They looked back at my account and the month I stoppped entering in the points until today, they gave me the ccredit on! Unfortunately he didn't give me any advice on getting the emails. LOL! I hope that I will get next months, but I guess I have to wait and see!



Same thing with me....they gave me 6 months worth of the newsletter points...


----------



## jcarwash

For Dec 5 to 7, 15 points with the code: 25D233


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

jcarwash said:


> For Dec 5-6-7: 25D233


Does this mean you type in the same code all weekend or that you can only use it once for those 3 days? TIA!


----------



## jcarwash

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Does this mean you type in the same code all weekend or that you can only use it once for those 3 days? TIA!



You get 15 points with this code. Next code will be on Monday.


----------



## Stan Solo

I have a bunch of codes that are still in the DVDs/BluRays. 

Am I better off holding on to them or should I enter them right away? 

The reason I'm holding on to them is because in the past they had promotions where if you enter X amount of codes in X amount of time you would get X amount of bonus codes. In the past I got some great bonus codes this way. 

Do they ever expire or lower in value?


----------



## Faceoff445566

jcarwash said:


> For Dec 5 to 7, 15 points with the code: 25D233


thank you!!!


----------



## Bektasmic

Boardwalk Gal said:


> Same thing with me....they gave me 6 months worth of the newsletter points...



Thanks so much for posting this info. I hadn't even realized there were newsletters or points contained in the newsletters. Contacted them and heard back and
points awarded in less than 24 hours. WhoHoooo!  So thank you very  much!


----------



## JAMSquared80

Stan Solo said:


> I have a bunch of codes that are still in the DVDs/BluRays.
> 
> Am I better off holding on to them or should I enter them right away?
> 
> The reason I'm holding on to them is because in the past they had promotions where if you enter X amount of codes in X amount of time you would get X amount of bonus codes. In the past I got some great bonus codes this way.
> 
> Do they ever expire or lower in value?



I don't think the points themselves expire, but the extra rewards that are tied to the code could expire. For example, the Frozen DVD codes had a special offer to get the soundtrack for a discount and that deal did have an expiration date.


----------



## njpyro

DisneyMommyMichelle said:


> Wow, I heard back from them in less than 24 hours?! Pretty amazing! They looked back at my account and the month I stoppped entering in the points until today, they gave me the ccredit on! Unfortunately he didn't give me any advice on getting the emails. LOL! I hope that I will get next months, but I guess I have to wait and see!


 thanks so much for sharing. I emailed and got my 6 months of points.


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

njpyro said:


> thanks so much for sharing. I emailed and got my 6 months of points.



Yay, glad it worked out for you!!


----------



## verleniahall

Today's Code!

25DLT3


----------



## taramesu

Today's code for 5 points:  25DLT3


----------



## Stan Solo

JAMSquared80 said:


> I don't think the points themselves expire, but the extra rewards that are tied to the code could expire. For example, the Frozen DVD codes had a special offer to get the soundtrack for a discount and that deal did have an expiration date.



Thanks, That is what I figured. Just wanted a second opinion.

Todays code is 25DLT3.


----------



## njpyro

I just redeemed some points for the groot pop bobble head. I better try and get those points everyday, got to start making those points back.


----------



## lucas

12/9 - 25dsnt


----------



## crazy4wdw

lucas said:


> 12/9 - 25dsnt



Thanks so much for posting today's code!


----------



## lucas

12/10 - 25dwed


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

I just got some gift cards with my points and the code they gave me as a bonus to rebuild my points is the same one they gave me last time I got gift cards. Is it only 1 code ever from them? TIA!


----------



## lucas

12/11 = 25dpnt


----------



## lucas

December 12-14 = 25D672


----------



## Marshay

lucas said:


> December 12-14 = 25D672


  thank you!!!


----------



## Marshay

Anyone able to get on for the holiday celebration? I found one code before the site crashed.  I looked at the discounted rewards but nothing that we need.


----------



## MOREMICKEYFORME

The site crashed and the codes state that they are only for new members.
I am sure it will be fixed later on...
I didn't find the discounted items to be anything great.


----------



## Gizmo1951

These are the 5 codes for the Movie rewards Holiday Open House

britto
phone
delta
device
Fairy

The site is having issues so may have to keep trying /wait to enter
The codes are for new and old members
( Customer Service said they are working to fix the problem. They said codes are supposed to be for everyone not just new members. They said to try again in awhile. ).


----------



## DisneyRunner2009

My frustration level is high at the moment.  What reward items did they have?  I didn't get to that link.  I saw about music.  Disney needs to work on the websites.  Whenever there is high demand anticipated, the sites crash.  Was able to get through.  Codes not working for me either.  I'll try again later.


----------



## jcarwash

There may be variations on the codes for current and new members? Four out of the five are plural.

I got these to work in between server errors:

phones
brittos
delta
devices
fairies


----------



## doconeill

jcarwash said:


> There may be variations on the codes for current and new members? Four out of the five are plural.
> 
> I got these to work in between server errors:
> 
> phones
> brittos
> delta
> devices
> fairies



Thanks! These worked for me, although it originally only showed me "PHONE".


----------



## Marshay

jcarwash said:


> There may be variations on the codes for current and new members? Four out of the five are plural.  I got these to work in between server errors:  phones brittos delta devices fairies



Just got mine to work when I added the s too.

Thanks!


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

Besides the holiday codes, don't forget the 25 day of Christmas codes as well!!


Dec 12-14 weekend code---25D672


----------



## lucas

5 points each:
Code 1: PhoneS
Code 2: BRITTOS
Code 3: FAIRIES
Code 4: DEVICES
Code 5: Delta

Bonus Points offer ends 6:59:59 PM PT on 12/12/14.


----------



## marymac123

thank you!!!


----------



## Madame

Code for Mon Dec 15...

25dd15


----------



## Livin'4Disney

Don't forget to do your Disney Facebook Challenge for a 5pt code


----------



## jenseib

Livin'4Disney said:


> Don't forget to do your Disney Facebook Challenge for a 5pt code



Where are you seeing that? I don't see a challange on facebook at all


----------



## doconeill

jenseib said:


> Where are you seeing that? I don't see a challange on facebook at all



I think I saw it as a graphic on the left column...


----------



## lucas

12/16 = 25d505


----------



## Marshay

lucas said:


> 12/16 = 25d505



Thanks!


----------



## lucas

12/17 = 25d17d


----------



## lucas

12/18 = 25dluv


----------



## Marshay

lucas said:


> 12/18 = 25dluv



Thank you for the reminder!


----------



## BigOrangeGal

12/19 - 12/21 = 25d922
15 points


----------



## Marshay

BigOrangeGal said:


> 12/19 - 12/21 = 25d922 15 points



Thanks!


----------



## erionm

12/22 = 25dd22


----------



## Faceoff445566

Thank you!


----------



## Marshay

erionm said:


> 12/22 = 25dd22



THANK you so much!! I totally forgot about the code yesterday with all the last minute Christmas shopping.  I was able to enter it this morning.


----------



## erionm

12/23 = 25djoy


----------



## Marshay

erionm said:


> 12/23 = 25djoy



Thanks!


----------



## crazy4wdw

Is tomorrow, 12/24, the last day for the codes or is there one for 12/25 also?  I can't remember from previous years.


----------



## erionm

12/24: 25deve


----------



## doconeill

crazy4wdw said:


> Is tomorrow, 12/24, the last day for the codes or is there one for 12/25 also?  I can't remember from previous years.



I think there is one more tomorrow...it says "through" 12/25...


----------



## crazy4wdw

Today's code (12/25) is 25DEND. 

This should be the final code for this year's bonus points.

Thanks to everyone who posted this year's codes.

*Merry Christmas!*


----------



## crazy4wdw

crazy4wdw said:


> Today's code (12/25) is 25DEND.



Forgot to mention that today's code is worth 25 points!!


----------



## Marshay

crazy4wdw said:


> Today's code (12/25) is 25DEND.  This should be the final code for this year's bonus points.  Thanks to everyone who posted this year's codes.  Merry Christmas!


  woo Hoo!


----------



## DisHmsklMom

Thanks to all of you for posting.  Merry, merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Pumbas

Are there bonus codes throughout the year?


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

They pop up every now and then


----------



## mommymanda

So disappointed in myself, I don't get the emails and for some reason despite being subscribed to this thread, I don't get the updates from that either...so I missed the ENTIRE Christmas points bonus round due to forgetfulness and no reminders 

 I did email about not getting my email newsletters. Hopefully they can at least fix it.

 I am wondering though, I notice I have three survey's worth 225 on my screen to take...yet I can't click open any of them.  Do they keep old surveys up or is there yet another glitch?


----------



## disneyjes

mommymanda said:


> So disappointed in myself, I don't get the emails and for some reason despite being subscribed to this thread, I don't get the updates from that either...so I missed the ENTIRE Christmas points bonus round due to forgetfulness and no reminders
> 
> I did email about not getting my email newsletters. Hopefully they can at least fix it.
> 
> I am wondering though, I notice I have three survey's worth 225 on my screen to take...yet I can't click open any of them.  Do they keep old surveys up or is there yet another glitch?



I hear ya  I only remembered to check 2 days.


----------



## jenseib

mommymanda said:


> So disappointed in myself, I don't get the emails and for some reason despite being subscribed to this thread, I don't get the updates from that either...so I missed the ENTIRE Christmas points bonus round due to forgetfulness and no reminders
> 
> I did email about not getting my email newsletters. Hopefully they can at least fix it.
> 
> I am wondering though, I notice I have three survey's worth 225 on my screen to take...yet I can't click open any of them.  Do they keep old surveys up or is there yet another glitch?



Emails won't get you those codes.
I bet the site is whacked as Disney sites are all down for the most part due to the new offer out today.


----------



## mommymanda

jenseib said:


> Emails won't get you those codes.
> I bet the site is whacked as Disney sites are all down for the most part due to the new offer out today.



 No, but hopefully if I get the emails working I will receive the reminders and not miss out on the next round of bonus codes...or my newsletter codes.


----------



## Faceoff445566

jenseib said:


> Emails won't get you those codes. I bet the site is whacked as Disney sites are all down for the most part due to the new offer out today.


 Mind sharing what offer is out today? Eta: never mind, found it! :0)


----------



## DisneyMommyMichelle

Disney tends to keep the expired surveys on your account for awhile and then they just disappear.


----------



## Livin'4Disney

jenseib said:


> Where are you seeing that? I don't see a challange on facebook at all


Hi!  Type in DMR Disney Challenge in the search bar on Facebook and it should come up


----------



## Livin'4Disney

jenseib said:


> Where are you seeing that? I don't see a challange on facebook at all


Hi!  Type in DMR Disney Challenge in the search bar on Facebook and it should pop up


----------



## TLPL

The challenge is so hard, I never get any answer right!


----------



## disneyjes

Livin'4Disney said:


> Hi!  Type in DMR Disney Challenge in the search bar on Facebook and it should pop up



It won't let me login to get the points I earned. Boo.


----------



## minnie1012

Check your emails!!!  I received an email today for 50 bonus points!


----------



## minnie1012

Check your emails!!  I received an email with 50 bonus points today!  Happy New Year!


----------



## disneyjes

Nothing in my e-mail


----------



## 3PrincessesAndaFrog

Check your email setting on your account to make sure you have selected to receive emails from Disney.  Also, from the previous posters, what email subscription did they bonus come from?  That way the readers can set up their email subscriptions with that specific email. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## JLitfin

I received the email but it's not connecting so I guess I'll wait till later this afternoon and hopefully it'll connect at that time.  I want those 50 bonus points.


----------



## doconeill

Not everyone gets the emails at the same time...I haven't gotten mine yet. But the site is having issues anyways.


----------



## starwood

JLitfin said:


> I received the email but it's not connecting so I guess I'll wait till later this afternoon and hopefully it'll connect at that time.  I want those 50 bonus points.



Same here.  I just says connecting and won't connect to the site.


----------



## JLitfin

still not connecting I'll try again later (3:24pm)

Finally got connected and received my 50 New Years bonus points (5:07pm)


----------



## marymac123

Still not connecting for me either.


----------



## Pooh2

Not connecting here either..


----------



## disneypofq05

I was finally able to log in a few minutes ago.  I wasn't able to log in all day.


----------



## disneyjes

Finally got the e-mail and finally got in to get the points, lol.


----------



## doconeill

I got in a few hours ago, about an hour after I finally got the email. Had to be patient.


----------



## erionm

Failed Friday? Win with 13 Bonus Points. Just visit Disney Movie Rewards and enter "ALEXANDER" as a Magic Code http://bit.ly/18V0Jvf


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

erionm said:


> Failed Friday? Win with 13 Bonus Points. Just visit Disney Movie Rewards and enter "ALEXANDER" as a Magic Code http://bit.ly/18V0Jvf


Thanks!


----------



## disneypofq05

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Madame

Anyone else get an e-mail to take a survey for 100 bonus points?  The survey shows but isn't 'clickable'..?  The site is extremely glitchy right now - it took several tries to even log on.


----------



## JLitfin

Madame said:


> Anyone else get an e-mail to take a survey for 100 bonus points?  The survey shows but isn't 'clickable'..?  The site is extremely glitchy right now - it took several tries to even log on.



same here


----------



## disneypofq05

Madame said:


> Anyone else get an e-mail to take a survey for 100 bonus points?  The survey shows but isn't 'clickable'..?  The site is extremely glitchy right now - it took several tries to even log on.



I got the E-mail and was able to log in right away but I can't click on the survey.


----------



## jenseib

disneypofq05 said:


> I got the E-mail and was able to log in right away but I can't click on the survey.



same here...can't click on the survey


----------



## TexasErin

jenseib said:


> same here...can't click on the survey


Ditto!


----------



## Gracefulskinny

So it's not just me then? Came on to ask that very same question.


----------



## jenseib

Aren't you supposed to get birthday points too? Today is mine and no emails about it, but I swear in the past I always got one.


----------



## Melindarella

So, I'm not the only one! Yep - I received the email on Friday informing me about the survey for 100 points and after a few days of the survey not being active / no way to click on it, I contacted DMR to let them know. 

They replied with "Thank you for contacting Disney Movie Rewards. We can confirm that you have already answered the "Tell Us What You Think" survey and that the points were added into your account on 11/22/14."


So then, why send me an email invitation to take the survey.........


----------



## pookadoo77

anyone use points? I have some I cannot use, already got the movie entered once.
Hanna Montana the movie= CT993WKC7WT
Hanna Montana one in a million= 9G7DJRT44HG 
You can only redeem a code once per movie title, so.... first come first served. Please reply that you redeemed so others do not waste their time trying to redeem them. ENJOY!!


----------



## Melindarella

That's very kind of you pookadoo77! I did try - but both codes had already been redeemed.

Thanks anyway!


----------



## verleniahall

Some Bonus Codes from the Wins Last Night!!

FEAST 
BIGHERO6


----------



## jenseib

Thanks!


----------



## WardFamily

5 Points each

BLOSSOM
SPRING
CANDY
GOODIES
BUNNIES


----------



## jenseib

Thanks


----------



## pookadoo77

THANKS! love this thread!


----------



## Gizmo1951

THANK You


----------



## mdsouth

WardFamily said:


> 5 Points each
> 
> BLOSSOM
> SPRING
> CANDY
> GOODIES
> BUNNIES



Thanks so much for posting the codes.  I saw the newsletter and figured someone with a quick mind would figure them out and post them here.  I just want to remind everyone that you have to post the codes by April 6th to get the bonus points.


----------



## verleniahall

Thanks!!


----------



## ears2ya2

Hey all! Just wanted to say thanks to those that post these codes from the newsletters. I have NEVER received a newsletter even though I'm signed up to receive them. It's truly a "Disney Day" when you all post the extra bonus codes. Thanks again!


----------



## erionm

> *Into The Woods: The Baker's Quest*
> Join the Baker’s quest for Bonus Points! Collect the magical items and visit Disney Movie Rewards for Bonus Points. (Codes valid from 3/24/2015 to 4/7/2015) http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/member/index.htm?cmp=DMR|PIN|BakersQuest



New bonus codes (5 points for each):
YELLOW
GOLDEN
REDCAPE
WHITE


----------



## EeyoreFan19

Thank you!


----------



## JLitfin

thank you for posting


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

erionm said:


> New bonus codes (5 points for each):
> YELLOW
> GOLDEN
> REDCAPE
> WHITE



Thanks!


----------



## ears2ya2

WardFamily said:


> 5 Points each
> 
> BLOSSOM
> SPRING
> CANDY
> GOODIES
> BUNNIES


Thank you!


----------



## Luv0fDisney

There are new ones for Into the Woods I found on Pinterest:

YELLOW
GOLDEN
REDCAPE
WHITE

(20 points altogether)


----------



## erionm

Luv0fDisney said:


> There are new ones for Into the Woods I found on Pinterest:
> 
> YELLOW
> GOLDEN
> REDCAPE
> WHITE
> 
> (20 points altogether)


I posted these on 3/24.


----------



## alkc71

Gift cards are back in stock


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

alkc71 said:


> Gift cards are back in stock




Where is this?..i can't seem to find it..i even put "gift cards" in search and nothing shows up.


----------



## jenseib

google it and then follow that link.  Let me see if I can find it


----------



## jenseib

http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/rewards/10-Disney-gc-6456


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

jenseib said:


> http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/rewards/10-Disney-gc-6456




Thanks sp much!!!


----------



## lucas

alkc71 said:


> Gift cards are back in stock





jenseib said:


> http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/rewards/10-Disney-gc-6456



Got it!  Thanks!


----------



## ready123go

alkc71 said:


> Gift cards are back in stock


Thank you!


----------



## mommajo143

So I ordered two gift cards, but after I went back & looked at my old redeemed points (because 1100 points for $10 seemed like a lot)... Sure enough the "cost" of gift cards has gone up again.  Last year, 1000 points got you $10.  And going way back to 2011 750 got me $20 gift cards... Ugh

*edited for typo


----------



## Kristibo42

Following


----------



## Madame

Question:  does anyone know how the newsletter works?  Am I supposed to be getting newsletter points?  The only place I can see a newsletter is under the messages on the Rewards site & there is nothing about points. June's was just a spiel about DLR's 60th & a new contest...  No points...


----------



## jcarwash

Madame said:


> Question:  does anyone know how the newsletter works?  Am I supposed to be getting newsletter points?  The only place I can see a newsletter is under the messages on the Rewards site & there is nothing about points. June's was just a spiel about DLR's 60th & a new contest...  No points...



Ideally you are supposed to be receiving the newsletter in email form. The email version will contain a link for personalized bonus points. The newsletters on the DMR site itself omit the bonus points. Unfortunately the track record for the DMR emails is spotty. You can at least make sure your account profile is set to receive emails.


----------



## Madame

jcarwash said:


> Ideally you are supposed to be receiving the newsletter in email form. The email version will contain a link for personalized bonus points. The newsletters on the DMR site itself omit the bonus points. Unfortunately the track record for the DMR emails is spotty. You can at least make sure your account profile is set to receive emails.


Thanks!  I new something was off. I checked months ago & am set up to receive e-mails. I even sent them a comment that I wasn't receiving monthly points. The sent me a courtesy we will check e-mail &...  Nothing.


----------



## experiment_6two6

Following


----------



## astrunkstein

If you don't get them you can log into your account and see all your emails from there


----------



## erionm

astrunkstein said:


> If you don't get them you can log into your account and see all your emails from there


The on-line versions don't include the bonus mystery codes like the actual emails do.


----------



## JohnDaleswife

So how often do they offer the gift cards for rewards, and is there a maximum of four for your lifetime?


----------



## mommajo143

I've never heard of a lifetime max and personally have gotten at least 5, but not all at once.  The offers are a couple times a year, and have gotten more expensive - I used to get $20 cards for 1/2 the points I now use to get $10 cards...


----------



## mum22girlz

Has anyone gotten the bonus points in the emails lately?


----------



## jcarwash

mum22girlz said:


> Has anyone gotten the bonus points in the emails lately?



Yes, I got the August newsletter email / points last week, on August 6th.


----------



## mommajo143

jcarwash said:


> Yes, I got the August newsletter email / points last week, on August 6th.


Me too


----------



## Djscarlette

How do you get bonus points in the mail?


----------



## OKW Lover

From D23, the following codes are worth 25 points each!

broccoli
genie
disneyland
tonystark


----------



## mommymanda

OKW Lover said:


> From D23, the following codes are worth 25 points each!
> 
> broccoli
> genie
> disneyland
> tonystark


  Thank you


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

OKW Lover, thanks!


----------



## lucas

Thanks for the codes!


----------



## Crazy1

Thanks!!


----------



## disneypofq05

Thank You!


----------



## Gizmo1951

Thanks Much!


----------



## SarahKumba

Thanks! I had enough to get a $10 card.


----------



## OHDisneyMommy

buckler said:


> Please enter any new bonus codes in this thread so we can all keep track of them. Also, PM me with any new codes or if you find a code has expired so I can update the OP.
> 
> Don't add "thank you" or "subscribe" replies to this thread. This way this thread will only get bumped up when new codes are added. To subscribe to this thread, click on "Thread Tools" above. You don't have to reply to a thread to subscribe to it. Thanks!
> 
> Older Codes Still Working as of 3/29
> 
> *GOOFY* for 50 bonus points (reported as expired)
> *9FTMRYWEK * for 50 bonus points (Disney Movie Club Cycle 3 Bonus)
> *HT6G7K3XW* for 50 bonus points (reported as expired, 6 Impossible Things Sweepstakes Bonus)
> *29VM48FNDZ* for 5 bonus points (Feb. newsletter)
> 
> 
> 3/13 *FM39V03SSW* for 5 bonus points (March newsletter)
> 3/23 *DMR* for 10 bonus points (expired?)
> 4/5 *POPULAR* for 10 bonus points (Treasure Hunt)
> 4/5 *PARTNERS* for 15 bonus points (Treasure Hunt)
> 4/5 *WILDFLOWER* for 20 bonus points (Treasure Hunt)
> 4/5 *ONLINE* for 25 bonus points (Treasure Hunt)
> 4/5 *GREEN* for 30 bonus points (Treasure Hunt)
> 4/5 *ENCHANTEDCALL* for a free Enchanted Call (not available to residents of ID, WA, GA, KY, MS, NE, TN, and LA)
> 4/27 *FPSNN83JX9* for 25 bonus points (Welcome bonus for new members, working for existing members)
> 5/15 Check your email for a message from Disney Movie Rewards with a link for 5 bonus points
> 6/18 *9EKSMN38SH* for 50 bonus points (Welcome Back)


Thanks for posting these!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Did anyone else receive an e-mail from DMR saying they will not support children's accounts anymore?


----------



## jcarwash

Disney Addicted said:


> Did anyone else receive an e-mail from DMR saying they will not support children's accounts anymore?



Yes. :-(


----------



## lucas

Two Movie Surveys:
https://secure.disneymovierewards.g...ierewards.go.com/member/my-points/survey-list

Tell Us About Yourself- 10 pts

Tell Us About Your Tech- 10 pts


----------



## experiment_6two6

lucas said:


> Two Movie Surveys:
> https://secure.disneymovierewards.g...ierewards.go.com/member/my-points/survey-list
> 
> Tell Us About Yourself- 10 pts
> 
> Tell Us About Your Tech- 10 pts



Thank you!  Easy 20 points!


----------



## Crazy1

Got them, THANKS!!


----------



## mum22girlz

So another month, another missing newsletter. I logged into my account to do the surveys and saw that there was a new message, which was the September newsletter. How do you make sure that you are getting the emailed newsletters which allow you to collect Mystery Points?


----------



## MrTracy

mum22girlz said:


> So another month, another missing newsletter. I logged into my account to do the surveys and saw that there was a new message, which was the September newsletter. How do you make sure that you are getting the emailed newsletters which allow you to collect Mystery Points?


When that happened to me, I ended up sending an email to support.  They gave me all of the newsletter points that I missed and the newsletters started coming through.  Here is a link: http://www.disneystudioshelp.com/contact-dmr.html


----------



## mum22girlz

MrTracy said:


> When that happened to me, I ended up sending an email to support.  They gave me all of the newsletter points that I missed and the newsletters started coming through.  Here is a link: http://www.disneystudioshelp.com/contact-dmr.html


Great! Thanks for the info. I filled out the form and hope to see the emails soon.


----------



## pookadoo77

first validated free to use codes, you can only validate 1 code per title. These are my extras;
One in a Million Hannah Montana  9hp4tgcdg39


----------



## pookadoo77

x3369w66km4m Life's What you Make it, Hannah Montana


----------



## pookadoo77

9hgvwvhmmhn One in a Million Hannah Montana


----------



## pookadoo77

cthhy4h6x4d Hannah Montana the movie


----------



## pookadoo77

please like the post only if and when you use the code so no one wastes their time trying used codes, thanks!!


----------



## pookadoo77

wxmtkwccvph3 Hannah Montana Lifes What You make it


----------



## jenseib

Looks like someone has used some of gthem already as when I put them in they say used


----------



## pookadoo77

wx9vn4d9pfkr Lifes what you make it Hannah Montana


----------



## pookadoo77

jenseib said:


> Looks like someone has used some of gthem already as when I put them in they say used



sorry, hopefully ppl will like the comments as they use them.....


----------



## pookadoo77

ncdr6mmxcwh Hannah & Miley cirus best of both worlds


----------



## pookadoo77

ctdy4xhpwdc Hannah Montana the movie


----------



## pookadoo77

thats all for now


----------



## lucas

These codes have already been used.


----------



## pookadoo77

Guess they have been claimed for now. As stated they are for use once per account / title. Enjoy....


----------



## Limes96

We've been continuing to rack up DMR points even though we are past the 4 gift card limit because I thought we'd just use the points for Starbucks gift cards. But I just looked and it appears there are no more of those either? Has anyone found anything good to use their points on for their Disney vacation? All I see is the studio tour for 15,000 points. We're not likely to ever save up that many points!


----------



## ready123go

Limes


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

ready123go said:


> Limes


My favorite fruit!


----------



## Limes96

Lol, thanks!


----------



## jenseib

Limes96 said:


> We've been continuing to rack up DMR points even though we are past the 4 gift card limit because I thought we'd just use the points for Starbucks gift cards. But I just looked and it appears there are no more of those either? Has anyone found anything good to use their points on for their Disney vacation? All I see is the studio tour for 15,000 points. We're not likely to ever save up that many points!



I think its just 4 with one order? I have gotten more than 4 over time, so I don't think there is a limit


----------



## jenseib

ready123go said:


> Limes



What does limes mean?


----------



## Maxpowers

Great post. glad I've found it


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

jenseib said:


> What does limes mean?


I'm guessing that @ready123go said "Limes" in order to easily follow the thread, but also get a post count.... LOL.. or it's Dis-ettes' Syndrome.


----------



## Limes96

jenseib said:


> I think its just 4 with one order? I have gotten more than 4 over time, so I don't think there is a limit



I hope this is true! I'll wait until they come back in stock and try ordering. 



jenseib said:


> What does limes mean?



Old nickname!


----------



## ready123go

Okay, I really didn't post the word "Limes".  Really I didn't.  Lol

I tried to post a response earlier (can't remember what I was going to say), but I couldn't get Internet Explorer to work at all.  Still can't, had to use Firefox to post this.  I have no idea where "Limes" came from.  Just glad it wasn't something horrible...



Cracks me up, though. I hope everyone got as big a laugh out of it as I just did! (Stoopid technology!!)


----------



## jenseib

LOL!!!!!


----------



## lucas

13 Nights of Halloween

*http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/articles/13Nights?cmp=DMR|EMC|2015Halloween|GameHero|10192015|DMRLIST

10/19 code: 13NNBX

Reward was a Cutout Mask - no points
I'm hoping there are actual points on upcoming days!*


----------



## mommymanda

10/20-
13NPMK
  Thanks for the share, missed yesterdays, but would have never known to watch without the reminder  Was a Frankenweenie printable poster.


----------



## jenseib

did anyone get todays?  though so far I could care less about the prizes


----------



## Gizmo1951

Just came across this code expires soon  13NJCK
(Code valid until 10/23/15 8:59 am PT)


----------



## ashleysev

13NFUN


----------



## Madame

Anyone else not able to enter these codes on their iphone?  I enter the code & it just sits there. No message popping up or anything.


----------



## OnlyDisney

13NITE
good till 10/25/15 8:59am PT

Unlocks:
Nightmare Before Christmas Party Pack invitations and signs kit


----------



## WRLeGrand

Can I use codes from a DVD if my cousin used it in the past?


----------



## runwad

So are they not going to give out any codes for points anymore


----------



## OnlyDisney

WRLeGrand said:


> Can I use codes from a DVD if my cousin used it in the past?


Nope.  One time use.



runwad said:


> So are they not going to give out any codes for points anymore


These points are just for the thirteen days of Halloween countdown.  You still get the regular points for DVD/Bluray and the monthly newsletter.


----------



## doconeill

Today's code: 13NSCR (valid until 10/26/15 8:59 am PT)

[Stupid boards stopped notifying me of new posts - I missed several days worth  )


----------



## Gizmo1951

Today's  Magic Code: 13NSLY

(Code valid until 10/28/15 8:59 am PT)


----------



## doconeill

BTW, yesterday's code was 13N12X - valid until 10/27/15 8:59 am PT but still worked for me just now


----------



## OnlyDisney

13NABC
good till 10/29/15 at 8:59 am PT

Monsters University Halloween Candy Bag Template and Pumpkin Carving


----------



## Gizmo1951

Todays Code is 13NCHL
(Code valid until 10/31/15 8:59 am PT)

yesterdays still working as of now  13NGST


----------



## Gizmo1951

Today's Code is=13NBOO

(Code valid until 11/1/15 8:59 am PT)
Happy Halloween


----------



## Wonderwife007

Gizmo1951 said:


> Today's Code is=13NBOO
> 
> (Code valid until 11/1/15 8:59 am PT)
> Happy Halloween


Thanks!


----------



## Madame

Anyone get an e-mail saying your points will expire unless you use them or enter a new magic code by today???  Of course I can't get on the site either.


----------



## doconeill

Madame said:


> Anyone get an e-mail saying your points will expire unless you use them or enter a new magic code by today???  Of course I can't get on the site either.



I did as well, and mine certainly aren't eligible to expire. I'm betting they updated the system and there was a bug in sending out the emails...


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

Madame said:


> Anyone get an e-mail saying your points will expire unless you use them or enter a new magic code by today???  Of course I can't get on the site either.


Yes I just got the same message and can't get on the site either. I just entered a couple of codes a few days ago!


----------



## jenseib

CareHeartsDisney said:


> Yes I just got the same message and can't get on the site either. I just entered a couple of codes a few days ago!



I just  did.  It says they will expire Dec. 21 unless I am active. I am active, it has to be a glitch. I already emailed them and suggest you do the same.


----------



## Markolodeon

I got the same email. The FAQ states the points expire after 210 days of account inactivity which means either increasing or decreasing your point balance. Must be a bug.


----------



## CareHeartsDisney

jenseib said:


> I just  did.  It says they will expire Dec. 21 unless I am active. I am active, it has to be a glitch. I already emailed them and suggest you do the same.


Thanks!


----------



## lucas

Dh and I both got the same message.  But we are having trouble logging into the site to check on things there.


----------



## AzzySpazbourne

Madame said:


> Anyone get an e-mail saying your points will expire unless you use them or enter a new magic code by today???  Of course I can't get on the site either.


Same here.. so confused.


----------



## doconeill

They posted on Facebook yesterday that they are aware of it, and are looking in to it.


----------



## ready123go

I wrote to DMR about the letter. FWIW, here is their response (basically, the same thing that was posted on their FB page):

_"Dear ready123go,

On November 21, 2015, you may have inadvertently received an email from Disney Movie Rewards about points expiration.  This email was sent in error.  Please know that your account is currently active, and no action is needed from you at this time. 

To ensure points on your account are current and active, please log into your account at www.DisneyMovieRewards.com, and select "My DMR" from the navigation bar at the top of the page.  For more information on how to keep your account and point balance active, be sure to review our Terms & Conditions, Section F.5.

If you still have questions or concerns, please visit DisneyStudiosHelp.com, contact us via email, or call us at 866-246-8646 Monday through Friday from 9:30 AM to 6:30 PM Central time. Please note we are closed for the holiday November 26-27, 2015.

Your Friends At,

Disney Movie Rewards"_


----------



## kittyab

When are the Christmas ornaments coming out?


----------



## crazy4wdw

ABC Family Channel's 25 days of Christmas will be starting this Tuesday.   Anyone know if there will be the daily bonus codes as in previous years?  I'm guessing this may be the last year as ABC Family is changing to the Freeform Channel  in January.


----------



## doconeill

crazy4wdw said:


> ABC Family Channel's 25 days of Christmas will be starting this Tuesday.   Anyone know if there will be the daily bonus codes as in previous years?  I'm guessing this may be the last year as ABC Family is changing to the Freeform Channel  in January.



It will still be a Disney-owned channel - they are just changing the name, marketing, etc. The target audience will skew a bit younger, but from what they have said so far it will still include their Halloween and Christmas promotions in the future.

If they do the bonus codes, I wonder if it will be like for Halloween this year and you don't get points, just freebies.


----------



## crazy4wdw

Any codes for today?


----------



## doconeill

crazy4wdw said:


> Any codes for today?



I have not seen anything on Facebook about it yet...


----------



## SkRiderMom

When did they start limiting the number of times you could redeem for Disney gift cards? Logged on today to order a gift card to use on our upcoming trip and it says the account has redeemed for the maximum number of times.


----------



## merlee76

How many Disney gift cards did you get? I've gotten three and was trying for more codes to get a fourth.


----------



## merlee76

SkRiderMom said:


> When did they start limiting the number of times you could redeem for Disney gift cards? Logged on today to order a gift card to use on our upcoming trip and it says the account has redeemed for the maximum number of times.


How many gift cards did you redeem before they stopped you? I have three and wanted another. Thanks.


----------



## ready123go

I just redeemed this morning and it stopped me after one card.


----------



## Limes96

Seems like they've been changing the limits a lot over the last half year.


----------



## jenseib

Over the years I have gotten more than 4, but they are spaced out. I wonder if they are just limiting how often you redeem?


----------



## SkRiderMom

Over the years I have gotten probably  8 cards but I haven't redeemed for one since March 2015.  It's very disappointing that apparently I can't use my points for Disney gift cards any more. Not sure what else I'd even want.


----------



## ready123go

So I noticed that DMR is limiting (Disney & Starbuck's) GCs to 4.  They are saying I have reached my limit on Disney .

What are other people getting instead of GCs?  Just curious...


----------



## ready123go

Also, has anyone redeemed the Movie Rewards' $5 coupon?  How did that work?


----------



## jcarwash

ready123go said:


> Also, has anyone redeemed the Movie Rewards' $5 coupon?  How did that work?



Assuming it's the same process currently -- when I've redeemed for the coupon, you get directed to a coupon printout site similar to those used for shopping coupons.


----------



## ready123go

For anyone who does Disney Movies Anywhere - VUDU is having a "Spring Sale" on some Disney titles - $15.  You get the rewards too.


----------



## jcarwash

To celebrate Inside Out winning the Academy Award for Best Animated Feature Film: 

"Enter "INSIDE" in the code box on the site to collect your points. But hurry! Bonus point offer expires on 2/29/16 at 23:59:59."


----------



## ready123go

Just got my "Members Only Update" with the mystery bonus points - be sure to look for yours!


----------



## mum22girlz

ready123go said:


> Just got my "Members Only Update" with the mystery bonus points - be sure to look for yours!


Thank you! I haven't gotten one of these emails in quite a few months. I get all other emails from Disney Movie Rewards, though. I even changed my email address and changed it back - still no newsletter today :-(


----------



## runwad

I never realized I had to go under Disney Experiences under rewards to get the Disney Gift cards, duh! Just got one. I always looked under gift cards. Did everyone know this but me??


----------



## jenseib

I have always found them under gift cards. So maybe that's new?


----------



## lucas

5 pts each:

GAZELLE, LIONHEART, BELLWETHER, WILDE, HOPPS


----------



## Woosterguy

lucas said:


> 5 pts each:
> 
> GAZELLE, LIONHEART, BELLWETHER, WILDE, HOPPS


Thanks for posting


----------



## JLitfin

Thanks for posting


----------



## runskyhy

Thank you for posting!


----------



## mdsouth

Woosterguy said:


> Thanks for posting



Thanks for posting these.  I think the cutoff date for these is March 28.  
At least the site says to enter Easter codes by then.


----------



## doconeill

mdsouth said:


> Thanks for posting these.  I think the cutoff date for these is March 28.
> At least the site says to enter Easter codes by then.



Yes - it would be helpful to include the source of the codes (and expiration if known) so we don't try and enter old codes.


----------



## OnlyDisney

lucas said:


> 5 pts each:
> 
> GAZELLE, LIONHEART, BELLWETHER, WILDE, HOPPS



I just entered the codes and they worked for me still on 3/29/16 at 11:30am Eastern


----------



## ckpoodge

I haven't seen too many current posts relating to movie ticket stubs, but I have 5 Star Wars ticket stubs that I can mail to anyone interested in getting the DMR points for.  The first 2 people that PM me will get the stubs (1st person will get 3, 2nd person will get 2).  We saw the movie so many times that I've maxed out our 3D ticket AND our 2D ticket limits.


----------



## verleniahall

ckpoodge said:


> I haven't seen too many current posts relating to movie ticket stubs, but I have 5 Star Wars ticket stubs that I can mail to anyone interested in getting the DMR points for.  The first 2 people that PM me will get the stubs (1st person will get 3, 2nd person will get 2).  We saw the movie so many times that I've maxed out our 3D ticket AND our 2D ticket limits.



Sendign PM


----------



## jenseib

I pmd as well


----------



## ckpoodge

ckpoodge said:


> I haven't seen too many current posts relating to movie ticket stubs, but I have 5 Star Wars ticket stubs that I can mail to anyone interested in getting the DMR points for.  The first 2 people that PM me will get the stubs (1st person will get 3, 2nd person will get 2).  We saw the movie so many times that I've maxed out our 3D ticket AND our 2D ticket limits.


I got 3 replies, and I will be contacting the people who will receive the tickets.  Thanks!


----------



## erionm

Get Goofy! Go to DMR & enter APRILFOOLS as a code for a treat. But hurry! Code expires 4/2.


----------



## mfly

erionm said:


> Get Goofy! Go to DMR & enter APRILFOOLS as a code for a treat. But hurry! Code expires 4/2.


Thanks! 25 points!


----------



## blackpearl77

erionm said:


> Get Goofy! Go to DMR & enter APRILFOOLS as a code for a treat. But hurry! Code expires 4/2.


WOW! Thanks!!


----------



## mdsouth

blackpearl77 said:


> WOW! Thanks!![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> erionm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get Goofy! Go to DMR & enter APRILFOOLS as a code for a treat. But hurry! Code expires 4/2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank so much!  Cool!
Click to expand...


----------



## SrisonS

erionm said:


> Get Goofy! Go to DMR & enter APRILFOOLS as a code for a treat. But hurry! Code expires 4/2.



Thanks!!!!


----------



## Woosterguy

SrisonS said:


> Thanks!!!!



Me too, thanks!


----------



## OKW Lover

Code DROID gets you a video short about BB8.


----------



## mommymanda

Love when my thread subscription doesn't come through and I miss points.

  However I guess they are useless to me (sort of now).  Has anyone else realized the 4 Disney gift card limit appears to be LIFETIME?  We were at Disney in August 2014 so I am guessing I cashed out my points for four cards somewhere around May/June of 2014.  We just booked our August 2016 trip and I went to cash out the one card I'm able to get and was told that I have already reached my limit for the cards.
   I would hope its not 4/ life, but does anyone know what the deadline is?  If not, will they take Starbucks gift cards at the Disney locations?  Figure hubby and I can save a couple snack credits and use a gift card instead.


----------



## Gracefulskinny

mommymanda said:


> If not, will they take Starbucks gift cards at the Disney locations? Figure hubby and I can save a couple snack credits and use a gift card instead.


Yes I believe they do.


----------



## erionm

mommymanda said:


> If not, will they take Starbucks gift cards at the Disney locations?  Figure hubby and I can save a couple snack credits and use a gift card instead.


All Disney Starbucks locations accept Starbucks GCs as payment.  You can also pay using the Starbucks mobile app.

Purchases using a registered Starbucks GC will earn stars towards rewards at all Disney Starbucks locations.  The Disney Springs locations are operated by Starbucks, so you can redeem rewards at those locations.  The in-park locations are operated by Disney, so you can't redeem rewards in-park.


----------



## julieanddanny

DISCOVERY for a sweepstakes entry


----------



## WRLeGrand

julieanddanny said:


> DISCOVERY for a sweepstakes entry



Great one thank you!


----------



## julieanddanny

LUCKY for 5 sweepstakes entries


----------



## jenseib

Thanks


----------



## The Grays

Since they changed the web site I cant find where to put the codes in


----------



## OKW Lover

Its still there in the upper-right corner of the page.


----------



## mum22girlz

The Grays said:


> Since they changed the web site I cant find where to put the codes in


I had a hard time finding it on my iPad. It's the blue box at the very bottom of the screen.


----------



## mfly

Enter DUGTHEDOG for 10 DMR points and a sweepstakes entry.


----------



## OKW Lover

Thanks @mfly!  Just did that and used the 10 points for two more sweepstakes entries.


----------



## lucas

DisneySnaps - 5pts


----------



## mdsouth

mfly said:


> Enter DUGTHEDOG for 10 DMR points and a sweepstakes entry.



Thanks for the code!  It worked today, July 18.


----------



## erionm

Enter TRAMP for 5 additional Dog Days of Summer sweepstakes entry.


----------



## Gizmo1951

erionm said:


> Enter TRAMP for 5 additional Dog Days of Summer sweepstakes entry.


Thanks


----------



## lucas

PRISCILLA

5 points AND 5 additional entries in the Disney Zootopia Adventure Sweepstakes!


----------



## lucas

DODGER - 5 points


----------



## 501

DODGER THANKS!


----------



## starry_solo

DODGER still worked today (Friday 7/29)


----------



## 501

PONGO


----------



## OnlyDisney

501 said:


> PONGO



PONGO still works today Sunday August 7th, 2016


----------



## erionm

MEDALS for 5 bonus points.


----------



## mum22girlz

COPPER for the Dog Days of Summer sweepstakes.


----------



## jenseib

Thanks


----------



## Monykalyn

cool! thanks!


----------



## MrTracy

GOLDWIN for 5 points.


----------



## OnlyDisney

mum22girlz said:


> COPPER for the Dog Days of Summer sweepstakes.



COPPER still worked for me today!  (But not GOLDWIN)


----------



## jenseib

MrTracy said:


> GOLDWIN for 5 points.



That one didn't work for me either


----------



## cnavarrete

SWIMMING


----------



## MrTracy

Today, SWIMMING works for 5 points.  I'm not sure how long these codes last.


----------



## ready123go

ON the DMR FB page says the codes are Summer Games related and are live for 24 hours. Guessing it's similar to 12 Days of Christmas points.


----------



## mfly

Enter PERDITA for 5 points. 

Link: http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=PERDITA


----------



## MrTracy

WINNERS for 5 points.


----------



## mfly

Enter WINNERS 5 points.

Link: http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=WINNERS


----------



## erionm

Congratulations to our athletes & to you! Celebrate by entering this code at DMR: 4THEWIN http://di.sn/6017B2I1W


----------



## Monykalyn

I have been checking the DMR facebook page regularly yet never see the codes!
HUGE thanks to all who have shared the codes


----------



## mfly

Enter WINSTON 5 points.

Link: http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=WINSTON


----------



## erionm

FRANKENWEENIE for 5 additional entries in the Disney Movie Rewards Dog Days of Summer Sweepstakes.

Code expires on 9/5/2016 at 11:59:59 p.m.


----------



## erionm

Enter PLUTO for 5 points.

Code expires on 9/12/2016 at 11:59:59 p.m.


----------



## erionm

Enter PERCYPUG for 5 additional entries in the Disney Movie Rewards Dog Days of Summer Sweepstakes.


----------



## mum22girlz

Enter LITTLELADY for 5 additional entries in the Disney Movie Rewards Dog Days of Summer Sweepstakes.


----------



## SrisonS

mum22girlz said:


> Enter LITTLELADY for 5 additional entries in the Disney Movie Rewards Dog Days of Summer Sweepstakes.


 
It still works!!!  Thanks!!!


----------



## lucas

DOGDAYS

10 pts


----------



## crazymomof4

Disney Gift Cards have been restocked as a rewards option  1100pts for a $10 GC


----------



## momandmousefan

There's also an option to redeem 550 points for a $5 gift card (Star Wars Rogue One) design


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

Does anyone know if there are going to be Christmas Bonus points for month of December?


----------



## Madame

Boardwalk Gal said:


> Does anyone know if there are going to be Christmas Bonus points for month of December?


I don't think there was last year :/.


----------



## jenseib

last year the codes were for stupid thing that you could download, etc.  it was a total waste. I hope they go back to points this year.


----------



## lucas

*Starts December 1!*
http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/articles/25DOC

Be Sure To Visit The Following Sites Daily December 1-25 To Get Your Gift Of Holiday Bonus Points:

Disney Movie Rewards' Facebook Page
https://www.facebook.com/disneymovierewards

Twitter: @Disney_DMR
https://twitter.com/Disney_DMR

Disney Movie Rewards' Pinterest Page
https://www.pinterest.com/dmrofficial/

Freeform's 25 Days Of Christmas Official Site
http://www.25daysofchristmastv.com/


----------



## erionm

Here is today’s Magic Code: 25DOCJ0Y (5 points).


----------



## jenseib

Thanks


----------



## starry_solo

THANKS!  I knew if I came here someone would have posted it!


----------



## DisHmsklMom

Weekend code 
*25DOCGL33* (15 points)


----------



## mdsouth

Thank you!  I tried looking at the sites myself but had trouble finding the codes.  The different sites just seem to keep sending you to one of the other sites.


----------



## DisHmsklMom

For 12/5 
*25DOCFUN (5 points)*
Enjoy


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

I am so glad it came back! I need some more points. Thanks for posting the codes!


----------



## lucas

Dec 6 code 25DOCG1FTS for 5 points

(that is a #1 not I)


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

lucas said:


> Dec 6 code 25DOCG1FTS for 5 points
> 
> (that is a #1 not I)



Thank you! (and i copied and pasted!!  lol!! )


----------



## doconeill

Grr...I rely on the site to email me when there is a new post to remind me of the codes...but it always seems to stop sending after a day.


----------



## Calfan

doconeill said:


> Grr...I rely on the site to email me when there is a new post to remind me of the codes...but it always seems to stop sending after a day.



Sure you know this already, but you need to click through the link in the email notification in order to receive future email notifications.  If you just read the email to get the code and don't click on the link, you won't get future notifications until you go back to the thread.


----------



## doconeill

Calfan said:


> Sure you know this already, but you need to click through the link in the email notification in order to receive future email notifications.  If you just read the email to get the code and don't click on the link, you won't get future notifications until you go back to the thread.



Yup, I know all that


----------



## DisHmsklMom

Code for 12/7:
*25DOCYUL3*
another 5 points.
Enjoy.


----------



## mfly

This link will enter today's code for you: http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=25DOCYUL3


----------



## jenseib

The site must be getting high traffic. I can't get logged in


----------



## Froggirl

12/8

*25DOC7RE4T*


----------



## mfly

Today's link: http://disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=25DOC7RE4T


----------



## mfly

Weekend code (15 points): 25DOCN03L

Link: http://disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=25DOCN03L


----------



## mfly

Link to auto-enter today's code: http://disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=25DOC8L155

For those who prefer to enter it manually, today's code is 25DOC8L155


----------



## erionm

Code for 12/13 code (5 points): 25DOCH4PPY

Link: http://disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=25DOCH4PPY


----------



## erionm

Code for 12/14 code (5 points): 25DOCPL4Y

Link: http://disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=25DOCPL4Y


----------



## mfly

erionm said:


> Code for 12/14 code (5 points): 25DOCPL4Y
> 
> Link: http://disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=25DOCPL4Y


Thanks! That link is still directing to yesterday's code. Try: http://disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=25DOCPL4Y


----------



## erionm

mfly said:


> That link is still directing to yesterday's code.


Thanks.  I've corrected the post so that the link reflects the correct code.


----------



## erionm

Code for 12/15 code (5 points): 25DOC5N0W (the "0" in "N0W" is a zero)

Link: http://disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=25DOC5N0W


----------



## erionm

Weekend code (15 points): 25DOCCH334

Link: http://disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=25DOCCH334


----------



## jenseib

ugh. I think I missed a few this week because Dis decided to stop sending me notifications again....and so busy I forgot to look.


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

jenseib said:


> ugh. I think I missed a few this week because Dis decided to stop sending me notifications again....and so busy I forgot to look.



Me too, i missed a few days too!! UGH!!


----------



## mfly

Today's code: 25DOCM4G1C

Today's link: http://disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=25DOCM4G1C


----------



## Limes96

Many thanks to erionm and mfly for posting the direct links for these points! It has saved me time. Thank you!!!


----------



## mfly

Today's code: 25DOCBL155

Today's link: http://disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=25DOCBL155


----------



## mfly

Today's code:25DOCJ0LLY

Today's link: http://disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=25DOCJ0LLY


----------



## mfly

Today's code: 25DOCM3RRY

Today's link: http://disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=25DOCM3RRY


----------



## jenseib

ugh...missed yesterdays again because I didn't get the notification. 
Where are you finding them? I am going to freeform and all I get is a list of shows to watch


----------



## jenseib

yay it is still active


----------



## doconeill

jenseib said:


> ugh...missed yesterdays again because I didn't get the notification.
> Where are you finding them? I am going to freeform and all I get is a list of shows to watch



I find them on their special web page: https://www.25daysofchristmastv.com/

It's usually one of the boxes.

today is
*25DOCXMAS*

http://disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=25DOCXMAS

(fixed link)


----------



## doconeill

And, by the way...that's the last one.


----------



## Boardwalk Gal

Thank you all for posting the codes. You have saved me a lot of time even though there are few days i missed since i forgot. 
Have a Merriest Christmas!


----------



## minnie1012

Check your emails. I received bonus points for the New Year in an email


----------



## OKW Lover

Got 17 points with the link in that email.


----------



## DisneyBeach2

Hi 
This might of been asked if it was I'm sorry for asking again. How do you get Disney to email you coded for free points? I've been a Disney movie rewards member since 2014 and have 6770 points and I never get these emails. How can I make sure I get the emails with free codes


----------



## doconeill

DisneyBeach2 said:


> Hi
> This might of been asked if it was I'm sorry for asking again. How do you get Disney to email you coded for free points? I've been a Disney movie rewards member since 2014 and have 6770 points and I never get these emails. How can I make sure I get the emails with free codes



Well, first of all make sure that your email address is correct with the account associated with your DMR points. Then, make sure the source email address (DisneyDVD@disney.dvdmailcenter.com) is whitelisted in any spam filtering you may have. Depending on how you read your email, you might need to do this in your email client as well (sometimes it is by adding them to your address book, etc.)

Be sure to check your spam folders for any signs of "Your Members Update" emails.

However, Disney has been known to have issues actually sending emails despite updates, phone calls, etc.


----------



## mum22girlz

DisneyBeach2 said:


> Hi
> This might of been asked if it was I'm sorry for asking again. How do you get Disney to email you coded for free points? I've been a Disney movie rewards member since 2014 and have 6770 points and I never get these emails. How can I make sure I get the emails with free codes



I get some of their emails, but not the monthly newsletters with the free points. I've asked them to fix it 4 times. Still not getting them.


----------



## ckpoodge

Random act of kindness alert!!! I'm back again, and I have ticket stubs to give away for DMR points. The first 2 people that PM me will get the stubs that you can redeem for DMR points.  The 1st person will get 2 Moana ticket stubs, and the 2nd person will get 3 Rogue One ticket stubs.  I can mail them, or we can make arrangements to do it electronically.


----------



## ckpoodge

ckpoodge said:


> Random act of kindness alert!!! I'm back again, and I have ticket stubs to give away for DMR points. The first 2 people that PM me will get the stubs that you can redeem for DMR points.  The 1st person will get 2 Moana ticket stubs, and the 2nd person will get 3 Rogue One ticket stubs.  I can mail them, or we can make arrangements to do it electronically.


That was quick...the Moana stubs are already gone.  The next person to pm me will get 3 Rogue One ticket stubs.


----------



## ckpoodge

ckpoodge said:


> That was quick...the Moana stubs are already gone.  The next person to pm me will get 3 Rogue One ticket stubs.


Ok, thanks everyone.  The tickets are gone now.  I will contact the winners.  And I'll post again when I have more!


----------



## lucas

MadnessLevel2 for 5 points


----------



## runwad

lucas said:


> MadnessLevel2 for 5 points
> 
> Supposedly these will also work in the near future (just not yet)
> 
> MadnessLevel3 - Code is not valid until 03/27/2017
> MadnessLevel4 - Code is not valid until 04/01/2017


Just bumping this  back up for the 3/27 code .


----------



## mfly

runwad said:


> Just bumping this  back up for the 3/27 code .


Link to auto-enter the code: http://disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=MadnessLevel3


----------



## lucas

MadnessLevel3 is now active for 5 points


----------



## lucas

MadnessLevel4 is now active for 5 points


----------



## ckpoodge

Random act of kindness alert!!! I'm back again with free ticket stubs that I'm giving away. These are ticket stubs that you will need to enter into DMR, and you get 5 points per ticket stub entered. The first 3 people that PM me will get a stub that you can redeem for DMR points. The 1st person will get 1 Guardians of the Galaxy ticket stub, the 2nd person will get a Beauty and the Beast stub, and the 3rd person will get a Cars 3 ticket stub. I can mail them to you, and you can claim the 5 points to through DMR, or we can make arrangements to do it electronically.


----------



## Patricie 21

ckpoodge said:


> Random act of kindness alert!!! I'm back again with free ticket stubs that I'm giving away. These are ticket stubs that you will need to enter into DMR, and you get 5 points per ticket stub entered. The first 3 people that PM me will get a stub that you can redeem for DMR points. The 1st person will get 1 Guardians of the Galaxy ticket stub, the 2nd person will get a Beauty and the Beast stub, and the 3rd person will get a Cars 3 ticket stub. I can mail them to you, and you can claim the 5 points to through DMR, or we can make arrangements to do it electronically.



hI, how do I PM you so I can possibly please get your Cars 3 ticket stub?


----------



## ckpoodge

Patricie 21 said:


> hI, how do I PM you so I can possibly please get your Cars 3 ticket stub?


You should be able to click on my profile, then message me.  I see that you are a new member, so you may need a few more posts.  I'll hold the 3rd ticket for you, though!


----------



## ckpoodge

ckpoodge said:


> Random act of kindness alert!!! I'm back again with free ticket stubs that I'm giving away. These are ticket stubs that you will need to enter into DMR, and you get 5 points per ticket stub entered. The first 3 people that PM me will get a stub that you can redeem for DMR points. The 1st person will get 1 Guardians of the Galaxy ticket stub, the 2nd person will get a Beauty and the Beast stub, and the 3rd person will get a Cars 3 ticket stub. I can mail them to you, and you can claim the 5 points to through DMR, or we can make arrangements to do it electronically.



Thank you everyone, the tickets have all been claimed.  I've messaged the three winners.


----------



## Patricie 21

ckpoodge said:


> You should be able to click on my profile, then message me.  I see that you are a new member, so you may need a few more posts.  I'll hold the 3rd ticket for you, though!



Thank you so much for holding the tickit for me, I gratefully appreciate it


----------



## erionm

Thank you to those who visited our booth at this year's D23 Expo! As a show of our appreciation, and for those who couldn't make the trip, enjoy the code 'D23Expo17' for 5 points.

(Code expires 7/21/17 at 11:59:59pm PT. Disney Movie Rewards membership required.)


----------



## Monykalyn

Thanks!


erionm said:


> D23Expo17


----------



## Kevin Parent

Mystery Points available at the bottom of the August Rewards Update from Disney Movie Rewards (hit my Inbox today).


----------



## Mathmagicland

Kevin Parent said:


> Mystery Points available at the bottom of the August Rewards Update from Disney Movie Rewards (hit my Inbox today).


I tried my link & it says the code is not active....in case anyone else experiences this.  I have emailed DMR asking them to check it out for me.


----------



## mum22girlz

I haven't gotten these emails in quite a while. I've contacted Disney Movie Rewards several times but have had no success


----------



## Cirlonde

Mathmagicland said:


> I tried my link & it says the code is not active....in case anyone else experiences this.  I have emailed DMR asking them to check it out for me.



I got the same message when I tried mine.


----------



## BJ7644

mum22girlz said:


> I haven't gotten these emails in quite a while. I've contacted Disney Movie Rewards several times but have had no success



Same here.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Cirlonde said:


> I got the same message when I tried mine.


IF you have not already done so, I'd suggest emailing DMR customer services to explain the situation. They were able to add my mystery points for me from their side.


----------



## Cirlonde

Mathmagicland said:


> IF you have not already done so, I'd suggest emailing DMR customer services to explain the situation. They were able to add my mystery points for me from their side.



Oh, that's good to know!  Thanks!


----------



## mfly

If you're not receiving emails and can't get them to fix it, here's an easy fix I use : sign up for DMR with another email. When you get the mystery/bonus points emails, you can click the link and then just sign in using your main DMR account's login info - you'll get the points.


----------



## mum22girlz

mfly said:


> If you're not receiving emails and can't get them to fix it, here's an easy fix I use : sign up for DMR with another email. When you get the mystery/bonus points emails, you can click the link and then just sign in using your main DMR account's login info - you'll get the points.



I'm going to try that now. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## mfly

5 free points with code VILLAINS 

Link to automatically enter the code for you:
http://disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=VILLAINS


----------



## caribbeandream

*5 Free Disney movie rewards points*
https://apps.facebook.com/disneymovierewards/? -play the Disney challenge to get a 5 point code. You can play on the first and third Monday of every month.


----------



## jenseib

caribbeandream said:


> *5 Free Disney movie rewards points*
> https://apps.facebook.com/disneymovierewards/? -play the Disney challenge to get a 5 point code. You can play on the first and third Monday of every month.



Where do you find this challenge at?


----------



## caribbeandream

jenseib said:


> Where do you find this challenge at?



jenseib - Just click on the link.  It will take you to the DMR Facebook app.  You do need to have both a DMR and a Facebook account for it to work though.


----------



## jcarwash

You can play the DMR Challenge on the web site too without having to use Facebook: https://disneymovierewards.go.com/DisneyChallenge


----------



## caribbeandream

jcarwash said:


> You can play the DMR Challenge on the web site too without having to use Facebook: https://disneymovierewards.go.com/DisneyChallenge



Thank you for that info.  You learn something new every day.


----------



## lucas

reminder.... challenge is third Monday of the month AND IS STILL ACTIVE TODAY

https://disneymovierewards.go.com/DisneyChallenge
5 points


----------



## lucas

reminder.... third Monday of the month

Take the quiz and get 5 points:

https://disneymovierewards.go.com/DisneyChallenge


----------



## runwad

Guys I keep getting this email below, does it have anything to do with this program?? I keep ignoring it but now I'm thinking I better ask you guys if I need to do this?

FINAL ACCOUNT NOTICE  

  Dear Runwad,  

  We want to remind you for the last time that *Disney Movies Anywhere is officially closing on February 28, 2018*. The legacy platform across our apps and website will no longer function after February 28. 

Please create a new account at Movies Anywhere. And for a limited time, build your library with 5 FREE* movies when you link to digital retailers.


----------



## anricat

runwad said:


> Guys I keep getting this email below, does it have anything to do with this program?? I keep ignoring it but now I'm thinking I better ask you guys if I need to do this?
> 
> FINAL ACCOUNT NOTICE
> 
> Dear Runwad,
> 
> We want to remind you for the last time that *Disney Movies Anywhere is officially closing on February 28, 2018*. The legacy platform across our apps and website will no longer function after February 28.
> 
> Please create a new account at Movies Anywhere. And for a limited time, build your library with 5 FREE* movies when you link to digital retailers.



No, these are separate programs. Disney Movies Anywhere is a digital movie service that allows you to purchase and watch digital Disney movies you've purchased. I think in order to have movies that span beyond Disney, they've migrated it to "Movies Anywhere" but it's not related to Disney Movie Rewards (though you can get rewards when you buy movies).


----------



## mfly

runwad said:


> Guys I keep getting this email below, does it have anything to do with this program?? I keep ignoring it but now I'm thinking I better ask you guys if I need to do this?
> 
> FINAL ACCOUNT NOTICE
> 
> Dear Runwad,
> 
> We want to remind you for the last time that *Disney Movies Anywhere is officially closing on February 28, 2018*. The legacy platform across our apps and website will no longer function after February 28.
> 
> Please create a new account at Movies Anywhere. And for a limited time, build your library with 5 FREE* movies when you link to digital retailers.


Relevant to note here that there’s been a change re: points and digital codes.

It used to be that when you entered your digital code to redeem your movie on Disney Movies Anywhere, you automatically got the corresponding points added to your Disney Movie Rewards account. With the move to Movies Anywhere, this no longer occurs.

Now, if you enter your code on Movies Anywhere to get the digital copy of your movie, you must also enter the code on Disney Movie Rewards to get your points.

Just an FYI.


----------



## runwad

anricat said:


> No, these are separate programs. Disney Movies Anywhere is a digital movie service that allows you to purchase and watch digital Disney movies you've purchased. I think in order to have movies that span beyond Disney, they've migrated it to "Movies Anywhere" but it's not related to Disney Movie Rewards (though you can get rewards when you buy movies).


Ok not sure why I keep getting these emails because we don't use that service. I'll delete, thanks!


----------



## pooh'smate

Also you used to get points if you bought only the digital copy and now you don't. You have to buy the physical copy and enter the code.


----------



## lucas

5 points:

Goodvsevil


----------



## lucas

https://disneymovierewards.go.com/DisneyChallenge
Take the challenge for 5 points


----------



## runwad

I have a question. I see $5 Disney Gift Cards on the rewards site, do they no longer carry the $10?


----------



## lucas

runwad said:


> I have a question. I see $5 Disney Gift Cards on the rewards site, do they no longer carry the $10?


Thanks for the heads-up on the $5 Disney gift card.  I didn't know that was available.  Dh and I each just got one.


----------



## mum22girlz

runwad said:


> I have a question. I see $5 Disney Gift Cards on the rewards site, do they no longer carry the $10?



The $10 gift cards come and go. If you don't see one available now, keep checking. The points needed for (2) $5 cards is the same as a $10 card.


----------



## mfly

5 DMR points: SAVETHEDAY

Lazy link:
http://disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=SaveTheDay


----------



## pooh'smate

mfly said:


> 5 DMR points: SAVETHEDAY
> 
> Lazy link:
> http://disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=SaveTheDay



Thank you


----------



## mfly

5 DMR Points: LIKEAVILLAIN

Lazy link:
http://disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=LikeAVillain


----------



## ckpoodge

Hi everyone. I'm back with a random act of kindness.  We are a family of 5, so when we collect movie stubs, there's always one I can't enter into the DMR points system.  This time, I have 1 Black Panther ticket stub and 5 Star Wars ticket stubs (yes, we saw Star Wars twice) to give away to 5 different people.  You can either message me, or reply to this post.  In the past, I've found that it's easier to mail the tickets to you rather than upload a photo, so I will message you privately for a mailing address.  I'll go by time-stamp on either the messages or replies, and I'll let everyone know when the tickets have all been claimed.  Have a magical day!


----------



## ckpoodge

ckpoodge said:


> Hi everyone. I'm back with a random act of kindness.  We are a family of 5, so when we collect movie stubs, there's always one I can't enter into the DMR points system.  This time, I have 1 Black Panther ticket stub and 5 Star Wars ticket stubs (yes, we saw Star Wars twice) to give away to 5 different people.  You can either message me, or reply to this post.  In the past, I've found that it's easier to mail the tickets to you rather than upload a photo, so I will message you privately for a mailing address.  I'll go by time-stamp on either the messages or replies, and I'll let everyone know when the tickets have all been claimed.  Have a magical day!


 That was quick.  I already have 1 ticket claimed.  There are 4 tickets left to be claimed!


----------



## pooh'smate

ckpoodge said:


> Hi everyone. I'm back with a random act of kindness.  We are a family of 5, so when we collect movie stubs, there's always one I can't enter into the DMR points system.  This time, I have 1 Black Panther ticket stub and 5 Star Wars ticket stubs (yes, we saw Star Wars twice) to give away to 5 different people.  You can either message me, or reply to this post.  In the past, I've found that it's easier to mail the tickets to you rather than upload a photo, so I will message you privately for a mailing address.  I'll go by time-stamp on either the messages or replies, and I'll let everyone know when the tickets have all been claimed.  Have a magical day!



If you have one left I will take it


----------



## ckpoodge

pooh'smate said:


> If you have one left I will take it


 I have a SW ticket for you.  Just message me your address.


----------



## ckpoodge

ckpoodge said:


> Hi everyone. I'm back with a random act of kindness.  We are a family of 5, so when we collect movie stubs, there's always one I can't enter into the DMR points system.  This time, I have 1 Black Panther ticket stub and 5 Star Wars ticket stubs (yes, we saw Star Wars twice) to give away to 5 different people.  You can either message me, or reply to this post.  In the past, I've found that it's easier to mail the tickets to you rather than upload a photo, so I will message you privately for a mailing address.  I'll go by time-stamp on either the messages or replies, and I'll let everyone know when the tickets have all been claimed.  Have a magical day!


As of this morning, there are still 2 Star Wars ticket stub available.  You can enter it into DMR for 75 points.  The first one to message or post gets it!


----------



## mikec442

ckpoodge said:


> As of this morning, there is still 1 Star Wars ticket stub available.  You can enter it into DMR for 75 points.  The first one to message or post gets it!


I'd be interested if you still have it 

thanks!!


----------



## ckpoodge

mikec442 said:


> I'd be interested if you still have it
> 
> thanks!!


It's yours...just message me your address.


----------



## ckpoodge

ckpoodge said:


> As of this morning, there are still 2 Star Wars ticket stub available.  You can enter it into DMR for 75 points.  The first one to message or post gets it!



1 left...1 more ticket stub for Star Wars, worth 75 DMR points...


----------



## MyMagicKingdom

ckpoodge said:


> 1 left...1 more ticket stub for Star Wars, worth 75 DMR points...



ME please!!!


----------



## karen4546

$10 Disney GC available today.


----------



## ckpoodge

MyMagicKingdom said:


> ME please!!!


You've got it!  Last one!!!  Message me your address, and I'll put it in the mail today.


----------



## ckpoodge

ckpoodge said:


> Hi everyone. I'm back with a random act of kindness.  We are a family of 5, so when we collect movie stubs, there's always one I can't enter into the DMR points system.  This time, I have 1 Black Panther ticket stub and 5 Star Wars ticket stubs (yes, we saw Star Wars twice) to give away to 5 different people.  You can either message me, or reply to this post.  In the past, I've found that it's easier to mail the tickets to you rather than upload a photo, so I will message you privately for a mailing address.  I'll go by time-stamp on either the messages or replies, and I'll let everyone know when the tickets have all been claimed.  Have a magical day!



All tickets have now been claimed.  Keep checking back, though.  With all the Disney/Marvel films coming out this summer, I'm certain I'll have many more to give away!

To all the winners, I've made contact with you.  If you didn't message me your mailing address, please do so, and I'll confirm when I'm sending the tickets.


----------



## pooh'smate

@ckpoodge Thank you again for sharing your stubs


----------



## lucas

5 points:

*Madness2018*


----------



## mfly

lucas said:


> 5 points:
> 
> *Madness2018*



Link: 
http://disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=Madness2018


----------



## ckpoodge

mikec442 said:


> I'd be interested if you still have it
> 
> thanks!!


Hi. I sent you a PM.  I just need your address to send you the ticket stub.


----------



## MyMagicKingdom

ckpoodge said:


> You've got it!  Last one!!!  Message me your address, and I'll put it in the mail today.


Got it, thank you!!


----------



## flower_petals

Do all Disney movies have codes?  If not how do you know which do?  thanks


----------



## Mathmagicland

flower_petals said:


> Do all Disney movies have codes?  If not how do you know which do?  thanks



Hi - the Disney Movie Rewards website lists all eligible titles as well as what is needed to request points for a missing code.  Start with Earn Points, At Home, to see eligible movie titles or else to go the FAQ link at the bottom of the screens & click on Missing Codes.


----------



## lucas

Solo Star Wars trivia challenge for 5 DMR points:

https://disneymovierewards.go.com/


----------



## crazymomof4

Thanks!


----------



## lucas

5 points for taking quiz

https://disneymovierewards.go.com//DisneyChallenge


----------



## lucas

Marvel Studios Trivia Challenge for 5 points
https://disneymovierewards.go.com/DisneyChallenge?campaign=79


----------



## ckpoodge

Hi everyone. I'm back with a random act of kindness. We are a family of 5, so when we collect movie stubs for DMR, there's always one I can't enter into the DMR points system.  And if we see movies more than once....well, that's more tickets we can't use. This time, I have 3 Avengers Infinity War ticket stubs, 2 Solo ticket stubs, 3 Ant Man ticket stubs and 1 Incredibles ticket stub to give away to 4 different people. You can either message me, or reply to this post. When you reply, please let me know which ticket stubs you are interested in.  Keep in mind, you can only upload 4 ticket stubs for any movie into DMR, so if you don't need all of the ticket stubs for the movie you've asked for, (i.e. you only need 2 of the Ant Man tickets), let me know.  This way, I can spread the points out even more.  In the past, I've found that it's easier to mail the tickets to you rather than upload a photo, so I will message you privately for a mailing address. I'll go by time-stamp on either the messages or replies, and I'll let everyone know when the tickets have all been claimed. Have a magical day!


----------



## kuhltiffany

You are so sweet!  I just sent my extra ones to an online acquaintance this morning, it's awesome when we can all work together!


----------



## flower_petals

ckpoodge said:


> Hi everyone. I'm back with a random act of kindness. We are a family of 5, so when we collect movie stubs for DMR, there's always one I can't enter into the DMR points system.  And if we see movies more than once....well, that's more tickets we can't use. This time, I have 3 Avengers Infinity War ticket stubs, 2 Solo ticket stubs, 3 Ant Man ticket stubs and 1 Incredibles ticket stub to give away to 4 different people. You can either message me, or reply to this post. When you reply, please let me know which ticket stubs you are interested in.  Keep in mind, you can only upload 4 ticket stubs for any movie into DMR, so if you don't need all of the ticket stubs for the movie you've asked for, (i.e. you only need 2 of the Ant Man tickets), let me know.  This way, I can spread the points out even more.  In the past, I've found that it's easier to mail the tickets to you rather than upload a photo, so I will message you privately for a mailing address. I'll go by time-stamp on either the messages or replies, and I'll let everyone know when the tickets have all been claimed. Have a magical day!


I would appreciate any of them, if they are still available.  I have submitted for incredibles, but we didn't go see the other ones.  Thanks - it was nice of you to offer.


----------



## beck00

ckpoodge said:


> Hi everyone. I'm back with a random act of kindness. We are a family of 5, so when we collect movie stubs for DMR, there's always one I can't enter into the DMR points system.  And if we see movies more than once....well, that's more tickets we can't use. This time, I have 3 Avengers Infinity War ticket stubs, 2 Solo ticket stubs, 3 Ant Man ticket stubs and 1 Incredibles ticket stub to give away to 4 different people. You can either message me, or reply to this post. When you reply, please let me know which ticket stubs you are interested in.  Keep in mind, you can only upload 4 ticket stubs for any movie into DMR, so if you don't need all of the ticket stubs for the movie you've asked for, (i.e. you only need 2 of the Ant Man tickets), let me know.  This way, I can spread the points out even more.  In the past, I've found that it's easier to mail the tickets to you rather than upload a photo, so I will message you privately for a mailing address. I'll go by time-stamp on either the messages or replies, and I'll let everyone know when the tickets have all been claimed. Have a magical day!


Same!!  I’ll take a couple!  Thanks for the kindness!!


----------



## beck00

beck00 said:


> Same!!  I’ll take a couple!  Thanks for the kindness!!



Can I please have 2 of the Solo and 2 of the Avengers?


----------



## ckpoodge

beck00 said:


> Can I please have 2 of the Solo and 2 of the Avengers?


Hi. I can send you the Solo tickets. It's one movie per person, so I can spread the tickets around. Just PM me your address.


----------



## ckpoodge

Thanks, everyone.  All the tickets have been claimed.


----------



## ckpoodge

flower_petals said:


> I would appreciate any of them, if they are still available.  I have submitted for incredibles, but we didn't go see the other ones.  Thanks - it was nice of you to offer.


I have the tickets for you. Just pm me your address.


----------



## jcarwash

Freeform's 25 Days of Christmas

11/26/18 - OOGIE (3 pts.)


----------



## caribbeandream

jcarwash said:


> Freeform's 25 Days of Christmas 11/26/18 - OOGIE (3 pts.)



Thank you for posting!  Also, I just realized last night that this year there will only be one code per week.  Oh well, it's free so I should be grateful.


----------



## erionm

caribbeandream said:


> Also, I just realized last night that this year there will only be one code per week.


There will be a bonus code every weekday between 12/3 and 12/25 plus one on 12/1 (Saturday).

https://freeform.go.com/25-days-of-...-points-during-freeforms-25-days-of-christmas


----------



## caribbeandream

erionm said:


> There will be a bonus code every weekday between 12/3 and 12/25 plus one on 12/1 (Saturday).
> 
> https://freeform.go.com/25-days-of-...-points-during-freeforms-25-days-of-christmas



Thank you for posting this.


----------



## kittyab

What is today's code?


----------



## caribbeandream

kittyab said:


> What is today's code?



I will come out during the showing of Santa Clause 3 at 5:25 pm EST


----------



## mfly

Today’s code is JOLLY - enter it for 12 points!


----------



## MKOATEYW

Thanks! code worked


----------



## runwad

Dang I missed it


----------



## jenseib

runwad said:


> Dang I missed it



Me too. Ugh!


----------



## lucas

Play the Disney Movie Rewards Disney Challenge and put your knowledge to the test! You'll earn points you can redeem at DisneyMovieRewards.com. The more points you earn, the closer you are to getting cool stuff. Get a top score and you'll earn a bonus 50 points!

A new game the first and third Monday of the month.  Click on Earn Points/Disney Holiday Challenge to play.


----------



## lucas

SNOWY for 8 points.


----------



## pooh'smate

lucas said:


> SNOWY for 8 points.



Thank You


----------



## lucas

JNGLE for 5 points.

Note the spelling!  J N G L E


----------



## flower_petals

lucas said:


> JNGLE for 5 points.
> 
> Note the spelling!  J N G L E


really appreciate you posting these. thanks


----------



## pooh'smate

CLAUS is another bonus code for 3 points


----------



## momandmousefan

Can I just say thank you Soooooo much! We don’t get freeform so the shares are greatly appreciated


----------



## starry_solo

We are talking about codes here too:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/disneymovierewards-codes.3286126


----------



## OKW Lover

pooh'smate said:


> CLAUS is another bonus code for 3 points


Tried this but got "this code is not live" response


----------



## mfly

Today’s code is CLAWS for 4 points.


----------



## pooh'smate

OKW Lover said:


> Tried this but got "this code is not live" response



They are only good until 7:59am the next morning.


----------



## jenseib

pooh'smate said:


> They are only good until 7:59am the next morning.



I believe that’s pacific time.


----------



## pooh'smate

jenseib said:


> I believe that’s pacific time.



Thank you. I am in central time so I always made sure I had it in earlier than that.


----------



## Halbleib1

No it hasn’t changed, they are good until at least 12 pm eastern like they always were. I just entered yesterday’s and it went through. Thank you for sharing btw.


----------



## mfly

Today’s code is WOODY for 5 points. 

Link to automatically enter the code for you: 
http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=WOODY


----------



## Froggirl

today's bonus code is CAROL


----------



## mfly

Froggirl said:


> today's bonus code is CAROL


Lazy link to automatically enter the code for you:
http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=CAROL


----------



## OnlyDisney

Thanks for the codes.  As of 11:13 Eastern on 12/8 CAROL and JNGLE both worked.


----------



## jenseib

Has a code come out yet for today?


----------



## starry_solo

jenseib said:


> Has a code come out yet for today?



Not yet. Should be out in an hour or two, depending on when it shows during the movie on the east coast.


----------



## lucas

12/10/18

*NBXMS for 7 points*


----------



## mfly

lucas said:


> 12/10/18
> 
> *NBXMS for 7 points*


Auto-enter link:
http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=NBXMS


----------



## mfly

Enter CHEER for 5 points. 

Auto-enter link:
http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=CHEER


----------



## mfly

Enter FISHY for 5 points

Auto-enter link: 
http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=FISHY


----------



## lucas

PEACE - 5 points

https://www.disneymovierewards.com//index.htm


----------



## mfly

lucas said:


> PEACE - 5 points
> 
> https://www.disneymovierewards.com//index.htm


Auto-enter link:
http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=PEACE


----------



## lucas

GIFTS - 4 points

Not auto-enter, but here is the main page link:
https://www.disneymovierewards.com//index.
Just log-in and enter code.


----------



## mfly

lucas said:


> GIFTS - 4 points
> 
> Not auto-enter, but here is the main page link:
> https://www.disneymovierewards.com//index.htm


Auto-enter link:
http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=GIFTS


----------



## mfly

Today’s code is ELVES for 3 points:

http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=ELVES


----------



## JLitfin

Thanks for all the codes.  I did miss PEACE on Wednesday but it still worked this morning for 5 points.


----------



## mfly

JLitfin said:


> Thanks for all the codes.  I did miss PEACE on Wednesday but it still worked this morning for 5 points.


Yes, some of the codes (like PEACE) are bonus codes that I believe are good through 12/25. The rest are just daily codes that expire after a day.


----------



## mfly

Today’s code is FROST for 5 points. 

Auto-enter link:
http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=FROST


----------



## lucas

spectacular
for 5 points

https://www.disneymovierewards.com//index.htm


----------



## mfly

lucas said:


> spectacular
> for 5 points
> 
> https://www.disneymovierewards.com//index.htm


http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=SPECTACULAR


----------



## mfly

12/15 code is live already for 8 points: S4NT4

http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=S4NT4


----------



## Tree-via

mfly said:


> 12/15 code is live already for 8 points: S4NT4
> 
> http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=S4NT4



Thanks a bunch for all the codes everyone!  Truly appreciate it!!


----------



## starry_solo

mfly said:


> 12/15 code is live already for 8 points: S4NT4
> 
> http://www.disneymovierewards.go.com/referral-points.htm?c=S4NT4



It's not live anymore.  Boo....


----------



## Tree-via

starry_solo said:


> It's not live anymore.  Boo....



The daily codes expire at noon.  Be sure to enter them before that.


----------



## starry_solo

Tree-via said:


> The daily codes expire at noon.  Be sure to enter them before that.



Yup, I know.  PP said it was a code for 12/15 but it must have been one for 12/14...


----------



## lucas

Disney Holiday Challenge is up - for 5 points.


----------



## lucas

SNOWGLOBE (7 pts) and JACKS (7 pts)

https://www.disneymovierewards.com/


----------



## caribbeandream

SNOWGLOBE worked for me at 6:41 cst but JACKS is no longer live.


----------



## jenseib

Any update on today’s code?


----------



## starry_solo

jenseib said:


> Any update on today’s code?



No movie tonight apparently


----------



## mfly

Enter PARTY for 5 points


----------



## lucas

SUPER for 8 points

https://www.disneymovierewards.com//index.htm


----------



## mfly

Bonus code: CHILLY for 5 points.


----------



## Tree-via

Thank everyone for all the codes.  Happy to be able to share...

POWER for 4 points


----------



## Tree-via

also found a new Disney Movie Challenge:

https://www.disneymovierewards.com/DisneyChallenge?campaign=101


----------



## kittyab

Dec 24th Code Is: LITES


----------



## starry_solo

HOLLY - bonus code for 5 points

MERRY - should be active in 45 minutes (after 9 am Pacific Time)...


----------



## kittyab

You think there will be one for New Years?


----------



## Mathmagicland

If anyone has been saving for the Disney Studios Gold VIP tour, the points needed have been reduced from 17,500 to 12,500.  Not sure how long it will be available.


----------



## Sunoo

It was missing completely for a while. I'm still 743 points shy of it though, so I hope it stays a while longer.


----------



## Araminta18

has anyone done the tour and willing to share a review?


----------



## Mathmagicland

Araminta18 said:


> has anyone done the tour and willing to share a review?


I’ve toured the studios with the D23 tour a few years ago.  I found it interesting if you enjoy the history of the studio and Disney animation.  It went to the original buildings only, not the newer Sorceror hat section.  I am not a big fan of studio store as most of the items there can be found at either a Disney store or at the Parks, there is a very small section devoted only to the studio itself.


----------



## lucas

Reminder...

You can get *FREE Disney Movie Reward Points* the first and third Monday of every month by taking the Disney Challenge. 

https://www.disneymovierewards.com/...movierewards.com/DisneyChallenge?campaign=110


----------



## lucas

https://www.disneymovierewards.com//index.htm

Reminder...

You can get *FREE Disney Movie Reward Points* the first and third Monday of every month by taking the Disney Challenge.

Log-in, Earn Points, Disney Challenge


----------



## elizabethswan

lucas said:


> https://www.disneymovierewards.com//index.htm
> 
> Reminder...
> 
> You can get *FREE Disney Movie Reward Points* the first and third Monday of every month by taking the Disney Challenge.
> 
> Log-in, Earn Points, Disney Challenge


is anyone else having trouble signing in? i click on sign in and get stuck in a loop which i cannot get past. it just returns to sign in or sign up.


----------



## runwad

elizabethswan said:


> is anyone else having trouble signing in? i click on sign in and get stuck in a loop which i cannot get past. it just returns to sign in or sign up.


You need to clear your cookies


----------



## elizabethswan

runwad said:


> You need to clear your cookies


thank you : )


----------



## Nornster

Thanks for the reminder!  I was surprised by the Sherman Bros. question -  I knew they had done the music for _Chitty Chitty Bang Bang_, but I'm surprised they included a song from a non-Disney movie in their Disney trivia game.


----------



## TLPL

Thanks for the reminder. I haven't play the challenge for awhile.


----------



## lucas

Reminder...

You can get FREE Disney Reward Points the first and third Monday of every month by taking the Disney Challenge.

Log-in, Earn Points, Disney Challenge
https://www.disneymovierewards.com//index.htm


----------



## lucas

Reminder...

You can get FREE Disney Reward Points the first and third Monday of every month by taking the Disney Challenge.

Log-in, Earn Points, Disney Challenge
https://www.disneymovierewards.com//index.htm


----------



## lucas

Reminder...

You can get FREE Disney Reward Points the first and third Monday of every month by taking the Disney Challenge.

Log-in, Earn Points, Disney Challenge
https://www.disneymovierewards.com//index.htm


----------



## lucas

Reminder...

You can get FREE Disney Reward Points the first and third Monday of every month by taking the Disney Challenge.

Log-in, Earn Points, Disney Challenge
https://www.disneymovierewards.com//index.htm


----------



## ml sumner

lucas said:


> Reminder...
> 
> You can get FREE Disney Reward Points the first and third Monday of every month by taking the Disney Challenge.
> 
> Log-in, Earn Points, Disney Challenge
> https://www.disneymovierewards.com//index.htm


Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## lucas

5/6/19 Reminder...

You can get FREE Disney Reward Points the first and third Monday of every month by taking the Disney Challenge.

Log-in, Earn Points, Disney Challenge
https://www.disneymovierewards.com//index.htm


----------



## kpd6901

Mathmagicland said:


> If anyone has been saving for the Disney Studios Gold VIP tour, the points needed have been reduced from 17,500 to 12,500.  Not sure how long it will be available.


I had found this interesting. The Silver tour was for 12,500. We were aiming for that, although it was for 4, not for 8. We are a family of 5, and we are going in just about 28 days or so now. I had contacted DMR (last summer) to help get an understanding of logistics because our 5th member is 6years old, and we already had a business trip for me and a tagalong DL vacation planned for the week either before or after my business trip, depending on your dates. DMR was very nice and helpful, recognized that we were close to silver, no way to get to hold by the time needed to claim the trip in advance (by January 2019 for June 2019 travel), and allowed for DS6 to come along.  So, we got it claimed and scheduled. Then, I saw that they dropped the Gold package point level to the newer lower requirement that the silver tour used to be at. I'm not bothered by it at all, I just find it interesting. But, we are very much looking forward to our tour on our SoCal sightseeing day.


----------



## lucas

5/20/19 Reminder...

You can get FREE Disney Reward Points the first and third Monday of every month by taking the Disney Challenge.

Log-in, Earn Points, Disney Challenge
https://www.disneymovierewards.com//index.htm


----------



## lucas

6/3/19 Reminder...

 You can get FREE Disney Reward Points the first and third Monday of every month by taking the Disney Challenge.

 Log-in, Earn Points, Disney Challenge
https://www.disneymovierewards.com//index.htm


----------



## lucas

6/17/19 Reminder...

You can get FREE Disney Reward Points the first and third Monday of every month by taking the Disney Challenge.

Log-in, Earn Points, Disney Challenge
https://www.disneymovierewards.com//index.htm


----------



## lucas

7/15/19 Reminder...

You can get FREE Disney Reward Points the first and third Monday of every month by taking the Disney Challenge.

Log-in, Earn Points, Disney Challenge
https://www.disneymovierewards.com//index.htm


----------



## Kennywood

lucas said:


> 8/05/19 Reminder...
> 
> You can get FREE Disney Reward Points the *first* and third Monday of every month by taking the Disney Challenge.
> 
> Log-in, Earn Points, Disney Challenge
> https://www.disneymovierewards.com//index.htm


----------



## lucas

8/5/19 Reminder...

You can get FREE Disney Reward Points the first and third Monday of every month by taking the Disney Challenge.

Log-in, Earn Points, Disney Challenge
https://www.disneymovierewards.com//index.htm


----------



## Froggirl

Hole-y moly, we have 1 million Instagram followers! Enter the code INSTAPARTY at Disney Movie Rewards for bonus points!
....
Code expires 8/11/19 at 11:59:59pm PT. Disney Movie Rewards membership required.


----------



## lucas

8/19/19 Reminder...

You can get FREE Disney Reward Points the first and third Monday of every month by taking the Disney Challenge.

Log-in, Earn Points, Disney Challenge
https://www.disneymovierewards.com//index.htm


----------



## lucas

9/2/19 Reminder...

You can get FREE Disney Reward Points the first and third Monday of every month by taking the Disney Challenge.

Log-in, Earn Points, Disney Challenge
https://www.disneymovierewards.com//index.htm


----------



## lucas

There is a change coming to the site on September 26:  
Disney Movie Rewards is becoming Disney Movie Insiders.


----------



## Kennywood

Hopefully they'll have more rewards than DVDs and plushes.  It would be nice if they tied the rewards to the Disney Store web site.


----------



## mfly

New code for the new Disney Movies Insiders site: MOVIENIGHT for 25 points.


----------



## lucas

What is the correct link?  I go to disneymovieinsiders.com but I don't see a place to log-in.


----------



## kittyab

lucas said:


> What is the correct link?  I go to disneymovieinsiders.com but I don't see a place to log-in.



When I click to enter code it brought me to the login screen


----------



## erionm

lucas said:


> What is the correct link?  I go to disneymovieinsiders.com but I don't see a place to log-in.


Top left corner of screen.


----------



## Kennywood

Let the page fully load.  The sign-in is located in the upper, left-hand corner:


----------



## lucas

I just found it in Firefox but the log-in spot doesn't show up in Explorer.


----------



## Kennywood

Microsoft is discontinuing Explorer in favor of Microsoft Edge_ (which I personally dislike)_.  You'll probably need to use a different browser like Google Chrome, Firefox, or Microsoft Edge.


----------



## pooh'smate

If anyone is still redeeming codes on the new Disney Movie Insiders they are giving away bonus codes everyday from now until New Years. Today's code is DELIGHTS


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B6JO2chAv62/


----------



## Sunstar

I am, so thank you!


----------



## jenseib

pooh'smate said:


> If anyone is still redeeming codes on the new Disney Movie Insiders they are giving away bonus codes everyday from now until New Years. Today's code is DELIGHTS
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B6JO2chAv62/



I wondered if they would do anything this year.

I am disappointed with the redemptions now. I used to easily earn a $5 gift card every few months. Now it looks like the lowest one is $50


----------



## southlake

I am, thank you!


----------



## crazymomof4

jenseib said:


> I am disappointed with the redemptions now. I used to easily earn a $5 gift card every few months. Now it looks like the lowest one is $50




OMG!  I just noticed this!  I did the same as you- $5 every few months.  4400 points for a $50 GC will take me YEARS... literally!  Looks like I'll be redeeming for $5 Fandango concession certificate. Bummer. Not much incentive for me anymore. I don't like movie concessions much anyway.


----------



## Mathmagicland

The lowest GC redemption is 1000 points for $10 gift coupon. There are a couple of them on the site, looks like one with a Frozen theme and one with Toy Story.


----------



## DisHmsklMom

Today's code is TRADITIONS.


----------



## crazymomof4

Mathmagicland said:


> The lowest GC redemption is 1000 points for $10 gift coupon. There are a couple of them on the site, looks like one with a Frozen theme and one with Toy Story.


Hmmm I see that now.  I wonder if these could be used at a Disney Store to purchase a Disney GC?


----------



## Mathmagicland

crazymomof4 said:


> Hmmm I see that now.  I wonder if these could be used at a Disney Store to purchase a Disney GC?


Good question - can you click on the reward to get any details or restrictions?  Otherwise maybe ask thru the site if there are any restrictions on the coupon- ie gift cards, park tickets, etc.


----------



## crazymomof4

delete


----------



## crazymomof4

Mathmagicland said:


> Good question - can you click on the reward to get any details or restrictions?  Otherwise maybe ask thru the site if there are any restrictions on the coupon- ie gift cards, park tickets, etc.


Ahhh yes.... I just scrolled down and there ARE restrictions!  Quite a few, in fact.  Gift Cards are excluded. Welp, that stinks.  I could still use them toward Disney merch at the stores, but using Disney Movie Insiders points toward Disney vacation savings looks to be a dead end now for me.


----------



## runwad

You can still add the Delights code from yesterday. I just did and got the points.


----------



## Mathmagicland

runwad said:


> You can still add the Delights code from yesterday. I just did and got the points.


Yes - the email I received about this promo has the following re entry timings - looks like we have until 1/2/20 to enter them this year rather than one code per day.  
*Bonus codes good through 1/2/19 11:59:59pm PST and can be used once per account. Value is predetermined.


----------



## Euby

I'm still saving up for one of the Studios tours.  So far I have 11,979 points.


----------



## crazymomof4

code for today:   WISHES


----------



## lucas

Where do you enter the codes?  I can't seem to find it.


----------



## doconeill

lucas said:


> Where do you enter the codes?  I can't seem to find it.



Upper right corner, click on "Enter Code"


----------



## lucas

doconeill said:


> Upper right corner, click on "Enter Code"


Something must be weird on my end because I just don't see it.


----------



## Mathmagicland

lucas said:


> Something must be weird on my end because I just don't see it.


If you look back at post 1297 in this thread, someone posted a screen shot of the new DMI screen with the gold “sign-in” button in upper right along the top bar.  If you are still using Microsoft Explorer, I’m wondering if that might be it.    I’ve heard Microsoft is phasing out Explorer & support for it, moving to Edge. I am finding some websites are no longer fully functional in Explorer, ie missing buttons or PDFs never open.  Could it be that?


----------



## lucas

Mathmagicland said:


> If you look back at post 1297 in this thread, someone posted a screen shot of the new DMI screen with the gold “sign-in” button in upper right along the top bar.  If you are still using Microsoft Explorer, I’m wondering if that might be it.    I’ve heard Microsoft is phasing out Explorer & support for it, moving to Edge. I am finding some websites are no longer fully functional in Explorer, ie missing buttons or PDFs never open.  Could it be that?


It wouldn't work on my desktop, but it worked on my phone!  Had to turn the phone sideways and the "enter codes" spot was on the bottom right.  

Thanks for helping.


----------



## jenseib

Todays code is BRIGHT


----------



## huey578

lucas said:


> Something must be weird on my end because I just don't see it.


I didn't see it either (using FireFox), I was able to see it on chrome


----------



## jenseib

Todays code is  SKYWALKER


----------



## mdsouth

Thanks for the codes and info!


----------



## DisHmsklMom

Code for today: ENCHANTED


----------



## crazymomof4

LIGHTS   for today


----------



## DisHmsklMom

Today's code:  GIVING


----------



## DisHmsklMom

Today's code:  SPIES


----------



## DisHmsklMom

Today's code:  THANKFUL


----------



## Mathmagicland

A nod to all of our Canada and UK friends, today’s code is Boxingday.


----------



## DisHmsklMom

Today's code:  TOGETHER


----------



## starry_solo

huey578 said:


> I didn't see it either (using FireFox), I was able to see it on chrome



Wow, I can only access DMI through Firefox, not Chrome


----------



## doconeill

Today's code: INSIDERS


----------



## Mathmagicland

Hi all - today’s code is MAGIC however the Insiders site is not accepting it.  Hopefully that will be fixed tomorrow.


----------



## Mathmagicland

The code for today, MAGIC, is now working!


----------



## DisHmsklMom

Today's code:  DREAM


----------



## lucas

These codes all worked for me just now:
MAGIC
DREAM
THANKFUL
INSIDERS
SKYWALKER
BOXINGDAY
ENCHANTED
TOGETHER
SPIES
GIVING
WISHES
TRADITIONS
DELIGHTS
LIGHTS
BRIGHT


----------



## anricat

Here's a pic of all the codes.


----------



## Euby

Thanks to everyone who shared the codes!


----------



## Disney Addicted

Just to let people know the codes still seem to be working today!


----------



## Mathmagicland

Disney Addicted said:


> Just to let people know the codes still seem to be working today!


Yes - today is the last day to enter the codes.  This from Disney - 
*Bonus codes good through 1/2/20 11:59:59pm PST and can be used once per account. Value is predetermined.


----------



## Mathmagicland

We had some convo in this thread last month about the new gift card options & the lowest gift card option at the time was $50.  I’m on the site today and see they have added a $10 gift card option for 1100 points.


----------



## TBGOES2DISNEY

How do the coupons for Shop Disney Work?  It says Up to $25 off (and other options)?  Anyone know if this is a better deal - pointwise- than a giftcard?


----------



## cari12

Mathmagicland said:


> We had some convo in this thread last month about the new gift card options & the lowest gift card option at the time was $50.  I’m on the site today and see they have added a $10 gift card option for 1100 points.



Missed the initial convo but I see today they have $5 e-gift cards. The problem with those is you can't consolidate them onto one physical card to take with you on vacation (via disneygiftcard.com). I have tried this twice and it failed - the e-gift loaded to the card then later disappeared from the total. The e-gift card then becomes useless as it thinks it's been used. Essentially the funds disappeared.


----------



## jenseib

cari12 said:


> Missed the initial convo but I see today they have $5 e-gift cards. The problem with those is you can't consolidate them onto one physical card to take with you on vacation (via disneygiftcard.com). I have tried this twice and it failed - the e-gift loaded to the card then later disappeared from the total. The e-gift card then becomes useless as it thinks it's been used. Essentially the funds disappeared.




I combined mine at not problem at all


----------



## cteddiesgirl

Really not liking the new site and new "rewards".  I have no interest in movie tickets as I rarely go to the theaters.  Not into trinkets, artwork and printable stuff.   The gift cards seem to be to somewhat resistant to combining with other cards, so I won't want those until I hear of no more problems.  Apparently the shop discounts have to be used all at one time and by a certain date.  I rarely shop at Disney.com and I don't have a store anywhere near me.
I only ever redeemed for dvds because that's all I really wanted.  Now those are completely gone.   I could never save up for anything big because they deleted a ton of my points because they were too "old".  So there's no point anymore in this program for me.


----------



## Froggirl

Enter code EARTHDAY

Code expires 4/27/2020 at 11:59 PM PT.


----------



## Kennywood

Also, to get 5 points, click here:  *5 FREE Disney Movie Insiders Points.*   If the the link does not work, you will have to click a unique link from your email.


----------



## erionm

Kennywood said:


> Also, to get 5 points, click here:  *5 FREE Disney Movie Insiders Points.*   If the the link does not work, you will have to click a unique link from your email.


The link for the Bonus Points from the monthly emails is unique to the individual that received the email.


----------



## Kennywood

Actually, I was sent that very link, clicked on it, and got the 5 points.  I didn't need to go through my email.


----------



## erionm

Kennywood said:


> Actually, I was sent that very link, clicked on it, and got the 5 points.  I didn't need to go through my email.


Then it must have changed with the transition to Disney Movie Insiders.  When it was still Disney Movie Rewards, the email codes were not shareable.


----------



## Mathmagicland

The link posted above would not work for me - i was getting an error message. I had to click into my own email from DMI to get the bonus points.


----------



## erionm

Enter code MAYTHE4TH

Code expires 5/4/2020 at 11:59 PM PT.


----------



## mfly

FREEFORMCLASSOF2020 for 20 DMI points.


----------



## mfly

Code for 10 points: PRINCESS


----------



## Froggirl

Enter code SAMANTHA


----------



## mfly

Froggirl said:


> Enter code SAMANTHA


Thanks!

10 points


----------



## mfly

FUNDAY for 20 points 

thanks, @jmmess!


----------



## mfly

DISNEYHITS for 20 points!


----------



## runwad

Yay this still worked today!!


----------



## cari12

mfly said:


> DISNEYHITS for 20 points!



Still works today! Thanks!


----------



## Dashzap

MADTEAPARTY


----------



## Froggirl

Enter code WISHGRANTED 

Code expires 9/15/20 at 11:59pm PT.


----------



## Disney Addicted

Has anyone received an e-mail like this from Disney Movie Insiders?  My son just received this.  It starts off saying Important Program Update.  Then continues to say "As part of our recent evaluation, *we've made the difficult decision to deactivate certain Disney Movie Insiders accounts*, effective Sept 18, 2020, and unfortunately, *this includes your Disney Movie Insiders account*."

What the heck?  We are a family of 4, each with our own account and they are all kept up.  I enter codes, and until the theatres shut down, movie tickets as well.  It's not like his account hasn't been used.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Disney Addicted said:


> Has anyone received an e-mail like this from Disney Movie Insiders?  My son just received this.  It starts off saying Important Program Update.  Then continues to say "As part of our recent evaluation, *we've made the difficult decision to deactivate certain Disney Movie Insiders accounts*, effective Sept 18, 2020, and unfortunately, *this includes your Disney Movie Insiders account*."
> 
> What the heck?  We are a family of 4, each with our own account and they are all kept up.  I enter codes, and until the theatres shut down, movie tickets as well.  It's not like his account hasn't been used.


They updated their Terms and Conditions effective 9 September 2020.  Maybe there’s a change which has impacted eligibility for some accounts.  

https://www.disneymovieinsiders.com/terms-and-conditions


----------



## Disney Addicted

Mathmagicland said:


> They updated their Terms and Conditions effective 9 September 2020.  Maybe there’s a change which has impacted eligibility for some accounts.
> 
> https://www.disneymovieinsiders.com/terms-and-conditions



GRRR... I think you're right.  Disney did this before.  When he was younger, they suddenly decided kids had to be a certain age and he lost his account until he hit that age.  I forget what it was.

When I read the new terms & conditions, now Disney has upped the age to 18.  He's only 16 so once again he loses his account.      Ridiculous.


----------



## starry_solo

Disney Addicted said:


> GRRR... I think you're right.  Disney did this before.  When he was younger, they suddenly decided kids had to be a certain age and he lost his account until he hit that age.  I forget what it was.
> 
> When I read the new terms & conditions, now Disney has upped the age to 18.  He's only 16 so once again he loses his account.      Ridiculous.



Maybe send an email and ask if they can transfer all his points to one of your other family member's accounts?


----------



## Disney Addicted

starry_solo said:


> Maybe send an email and ask if they can transfer all his points to one of your other family member's accounts?



Good idea!  I'll phone next week and ask.


----------



## mfly

25 points with the code MULAN


----------



## HiStitch626

mfly said:


> 25 points with the code MULAN



Got this in my email also, but receive an error when entering it.  Has anyone else had this issue?


----------



## Mathmagicland

HiStitch626 said:


> Got this in my email also, but receive an error when entering it.  Has anyone else had this issue?


From the footnote in the email- 

** Mulan Bonus Code expires 9/22/20 11:59pm PT.


----------



## HiStitch626

Mathmagicland said:


> From the footnote in the email-
> 
> ** Mulan Bonus Code expires 9/22/20 11:59pm PT.



Tried yesterday too.  Oh well.


----------



## cari12

Enter code DISNEYWEEKEND for 15 points


----------



## HiStitch626

If anyone orders the mystery DVDs or Blu-ray I’d be interested to hear what you got.


----------



## lucas

NEWREVEAL for 10 points


----------



## Froggirl

Code: WEDNESDAY


----------



## runwad

Hey guys I just entered Wednesday today on Friday and it worked.


----------



## Mathmagicland

runwad said:


> Hey guys I just entered Wednesday today on Friday and it worked.


Thanks - just worked for me also.


----------



## mfly

REDEEM for 25 points


----------



## cari12

Enter codes below for 5 points each:

SKELETON
CANDYCORN


----------



## islandsnoopy

MARVELMANIA


----------



## mfly

SWEETS for 5 points


----------



## Froggirl

AVENGERSASSEMBLE


----------



## mfly

Froggirl said:


> AVENGERSASSEMBLE


20 points! Thanks!


----------



## lucas

FYI - $10.00 Disney gift cards are available for 1000 points right now.

*Update:  Now out of stock


----------



## Froggirl

MUTANTS for 20 points


----------



## islandsnoopy

SALEM for 5 points


----------



## lucas

ICHABOD for 5 points.


----------



## cellomom

lucas said:


> ICHABOD for 5 points.


Thank you


----------



## islandsnoopy

31NIGHTS2020 for 13 points


----------



## islandsnoopy

DISNEYHITS for 20 points


----------



## cari12

OOGIEBOOGIE for 5 points


----------



## lucas

$10.00 Disney gift cards for 1000 points - available again.


----------



## mfly

GIVETHANKS for 5 points.


----------



## Woosterguy

Thanks


----------



## lucas

Newsletter went out 5 bonus pts


----------



## lucas

Thanks.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Just in time for the holidays - $5, $10, and $25 Disney gift cards now out on the site.  Three different $10 options available as of now.  The $25 is limit one per person.


----------



## Kennywood

Disney Movie Insiders is giving away Bonus Points daily from 12/7 until New Years. A time for rejoicing and bonus points! Enjoy holiday delights from Disney Movie Insiders, now through New Year’s Day.

12/7 Code – FUNKO = 3 Points

Codes expire 01/01/21 at 11:59PM PT.


----------



## islandsnoopy

Kennywood said:


> Disney Movie Insiders is giving away Bonus Points daily from 12/7 until New Years. A time for rejoicing and bonus points! Enjoy holiday delights from Disney Movie Insiders, now through New Year’s Day.
> 
> 12/7 Code – FUNKO = 3 Points
> 
> Codes expire 01/01/21 at 11:59PM PT.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lucas

12/8 Code - TRIVIAFUN for 3 pts.


----------



## mfly

12/09 Code - DREAMERS for 3 points


----------



## mfly

12/10 - CANDLES for 3 points


----------



## jjr42cornell

12/10 Code - Candles for 3 Points


----------



## mfly

12/11 - 25DAYS2020 for 3 points


----------



## mfly

12/14 - D23SWEEPS for 3 more points


----------



## mfly

12/15 Code for 3 points: BOOMBABY


----------



## mfly

12/16 - PASSION for 3 points


----------



## Photobee

Thank you so much for posting all the bonus codes here!  It makes it so much easier!!


----------



## mfly

12/17 - SOULKEY for 3 pts


----------



## lucas

12/18 -  MANDO for 3 pts


----------



## lucas

Newsletter went out 5 bonus pts.


----------



## mfly

12/21 - MUPPETS for 3 points


----------



## Kennywood

12/22 Code – NEWSKILLS = 3 Points

Codes expire 01/01/21 at 11:59PM PT


----------



## Mathmagicland

12/23 code - Emporium


----------



## mfly

12/24 - KITTENS for 3 points


----------



## lucas

12/25 - FAMILYTIME for 3 points


----------



## lucas

12/28 - SPARKS for 3 points


----------



## lucas

12/29 - CINDERELLA for 3 points


----------



## mfly

12/30 - DISNEYPLUS for 3 points


----------



## lucas

12/31 - GODMOTHER for 3 points


----------



## Mathmagicland

1/1 code - Hello2021 for 10 points. 

this is the last code for the 2020 holidays promotion. Reminder - all codes for the promo (first was Funko back on 12/7) must be entered by 11:59 pm PT tonight to earn the points.

Happy new year, everyone!


----------



## Mathmagicland

Here are the earlier codes in the 2020 holiday promo, for those who may have misses some & don’t want to scroll back through the thread -


----------



## mfly

8 points with code YEAROFTHEOX 

Thanks @tinkerone!


----------



## mfly

10 more: SQUIRREL


----------



## lucas

Newsletter went out 5 bonus pts.


----------



## lucas

BLACKSTORIES for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

TITANS for 5 points.


----------



## cari12

SAFETY for 5 points


----------



## lucas

CLEMSON for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

If you didn't get the newsletter follow this link for 5 points.

https://www.disneymovieinsiders.com/...


----------



## cari12

HIDDENFIGURES for 5 points


----------



## mfly

10 Points - CHANGEMAKERS


----------



## lucas

INNOVATORS for 5 points.


----------



## lucas

TRAILBLAZERS for 3 points.


----------



## lucas

KUMANDRA for 10 points.


----------



## Kennywood

To get 7 FREE Disney Movie Insiders Points enter code: EQUALITY


----------



## lucas

TUKTUK for 5 points.


----------



## wuzzles

EARTH2021


----------



## lucas

DRAGON for 25 points.


----------



## mfly

AWARDS for 10 points!


----------



## Froggirl

EARTH2021


----------



## cellomom

thank you


----------



## lucas

STARWARSDAY for 5pts.


----------



## lucas

Honoraapivoices for 20 points.

(And, when you log-in in during May get 25 points to celebrate their birthday.)


----------



## lucas

Cruella for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

Warrior for 25 points.


----------



## Kennywood

To get 20 FREE Disney Movie Insiders Points enter code: DISNEYHITS2021


----------



## Kennywood

To get 10 FREE Disney Movie Insiders Points enter code: LAUNCHPAD


----------



## lucas

PRIDE for 7 points.


----------



## lucas

Kennywood said:


> To get 10 FREE Disney Movie Insiders Points enter code: LAUCHPAD



I think it is LAUNCHPAD for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

DAHLINGS for 25 points.


----------



## lucas

CELEBRATION for 5 points.


----------



## lucas

ADVOCATE - 3 points

PORTOROSSO - 10 points


----------



## lucas

ITALY for 25 points.


----------



## cellomom

Thanks so much


----------



## lucas

EDUCATE for 5 points.


----------



## cyndiella

HOLLYWOOD for 10 points


----------



## cyndiella

question:  I want to up load 2 tickets from Black Widow... but it says 'one ticket per image',  Can I successfully upload 2 pictures?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

cyndiella said:


> question:  I want to up load 2 tickets from Black Widow... but it says 'one ticket per image',  Can I successfully upload 2 pictures?


You should be able to do this. There is a limit on how many tickets you can upload per day, but two should be fine.


----------



## Kennywood

To get *10 FREE Disney Movie Insiders Points* enter code: *FANWITHIN*


----------



## Kennywood

To get *5 FREE Disney Movie Insiders Points (Newsletter Bonus Points)* just click that link and login.


----------



## Kennywood

.


----------



## lucas

NATASHA for 25 points.


----------



## Kennywood

This is an offer at ShopDisney that gives points:

Enter code WIDOW at checkout on ShopDisney.com with a minimum $60 purchase and earn 750 Disney Movie Insiders points. Offer expires 8/1/21 and is good in the US only. You will be sent an email that contains a code to enter on the DMI site. There are exceptions for the purchase, including theme park tickets and Disney gift cards. Taxes, shipping, gift wrapping and personalization don't count toward the $60.


----------



## cyndiella

lucas said:


> NATASHA for 25 points.


Cool... Just got a $10. egift card!!!  Thanks


----------



## lucas

SKIPPER for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

JUNGLE for 25 points.


----------



## cellomom

Thanks


----------



## cyndiella

FREEGUY  10 points


----------



## ThereYouSeeHer

PRINCESSWEEK for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

BLUESHIRTGUY for 25 points.


----------



## lucas

FREECITY for 25 points.
(Not to be confused with FREEGUY which was 10 points.)


----------



## lucas

Be sure to *collect 5 points for logging in from the August Newsletter*!


----------



## lucas

COURAGE for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

BACKYARD for 10 points.


----------



## cellomom

lucas said:


> BACKYARD for 10 points.


Thanks


----------



## lucas

ENCANTO for 4 points.


----------



## lucas

To get *5 FREE Disney Movie Insiders Points (Newsletter Bonus Points)* just click above link and login.


----------



## lucas

CELEBRACION for 5 points.


----------



## lucas

COCO for 4 points.


----------



## cellomom

Thank you


----------



## lucas

MARIGOLD for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

HAUNTED for 7 points.


----------



## cyndiella

HARMONIOUS for 10 points


----------



## lucas

VOCES for 3 points.


----------



## mfly

DMI has an exclusive pin set with Mickey and Minnie to celebrate Disney World’s 50th Anniversary! It’s 800 points. 

https://www.disneymovieinsiders.com/reward/572592


----------



## kittyab

mfly said:


> DMI has an exclusive pin set with Mickey and Minnie to celebrate Disney World’s 50th Anniversary! It’s 800 points.
> 
> https://www.disneymovieinsiders.com/reward/572592


Thank you!!!


----------



## lucas

mfly said:


> DMI has an exclusive pin set with Mickey and Minnie to celebrate Disney World’s 50th Anniversary! It’s 800 points.
> 
> https://www.disneymovieinsiders.com/reward/572592



Got it!  Thank you so much for posting the info.


----------



## Kennywood

The pins, by themselves, do nothing to commemorate the 50th anniversary.  If it weren't for the pin holder, you'd never know that the images had any connection with the anniversary.  I would have at least expected a tux for Mickey and an evening gown for Minnie.  I was extremely underwhelmed.


----------



## lucas

They do have their blue and gold outfits on.  I plan on keeping them on the pin holder.  I think it is very nice.


----------



## lucas

UNIDOS for 4 points.


----------



## lucas

WICKED for 5 points.


----------



## lucas

mfly said:


> DMI has an exclusive pin set with Mickey and Minnie to celebrate Disney World’s 50th Anniversary! It’s 800 points.



The pins arrived today!  

Thank you again for posting the link.  The pins are beautiful!  They are on the 50th pin holder and wrapped nicely in cellophane.  I will keep it just like that for saving with my pin collection.  (Plus, it was mailed in heavy duty cardboard so the pin holder wouldn't get bent - which I was worried about.)  It is my first piece of 50th merchandise and I just love it.  And, basically free, just for keeping up with the codes that are posted here!


----------



## lucas

TERRIFYING for 3 points.


----------



## bsmcneil

I feel dumb - but I can't figure out where to opt-in to the newsletter. Anyone? Oh - and thanks to you all giving updates! SO much!


----------



## Mathmagicland

bsmcneil said:


> I feel dumb - but I can't figure out where to opt-in to the newsletter. Anyone? Oh - and thanks to you all giving updates! SO much!


It is sort of hidden - 
Log in to yiur Disney Movie Insiders account 
Click on your name, then scroll down to Settings
Under settings below all of your personal info is a link to manage your email subscriptions,   Click that link.
Yiu will get to a screen which allows you to opt in or out to the various Disney Company emails on all diffeeent topics; check the box for Disney Movie Insiders and then Save.  Thar should get you on their email list for DMI updates.


----------



## lucas

To get *5 FREE Disney Movie Insiders Points (Newsletter Bonus Points)* just click link and login.


----------



## lucas

DOOMBUGGY for 10 pts.


----------



## kittyab

Anyone figured out the next scramble? 

ADNUTHE


----------



## HokieRaven5

kittyab said:


> Anyone figured out the next scramble?
> 
> ADNUTHE



Haunted


----------



## bsmcneil

Mathmagicland said:


> It is sort of hidden -
> Log in to yiur Disney Movie Insiders account
> Click on your name, then scroll down to Settings
> Under settings below all of your personal info is a link to manage your email subscriptions,   Click that link.
> Yiu will get to a screen which allows you to opt in or out to the various Disney Company emails on all diffeeent topics; check the box for Disney Movie Insiders and then Save.  Thar should get you on their email list for DMI updates.


Woah! Thank you so much - this was great and I definitely would never have found it on my own!


----------



## starry_solo

HokieRaven5 said:


> Haunted



That's weird because this code was already given out a month or so ago?  So, it won't work again...


----------



## cyndiella

SPRITE  for 10 pts


----------



## lucas

EERIE for 5 points.


----------



## Limes96

There’s a $10 e- gift card in the rewards section that’s only 900 points. I hadn’t realized this until I just now saw it so I thought I’d mention it in case it helps somebody else!


----------



## lucas

Limes96 said:


> There’s a $10 e- gift card in the rewards section that’s only 900 points. I hadn’t realized this until I just now saw it so I thought I’d mention it in case it helps somebody else!


Thanks for posing the info.  But, I just checked and it is now showing as out stock.


----------



## Kennywood




----------



## cari12

DISNEYPLUSDAY2021 for 10 points


----------



## rangerxenos

Code  *CAPYBARA *for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

To get *5 FREE Disney Movie Insiders Points (Newsletter Bonus Points)* just click that link and login.


----------



## lucas

MADRIGAL for 25 points.


----------



## lucas

LIBRARY for 10 points.


----------



## cari12

Sithmas for 25 points.


----------



## Kennywood

Library for 10 points.


----------



## mfly

NUTCRACKER for 10 points


----------



## lucas

JOYOUS for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

TINSEL for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

TONIGHT for 25 points.


----------



## lucas

COOKIES for 20 points.


----------



## lucas

GOODWILL for 5 points.


----------



## Kennywood

MARIA for 25 points.


----------



## lucas

YULETIDE for 5 points.


----------



## lucas

DANCE for 10 points.


----------



## islandsnoopy

HUGS for 25 points.


----------



## lucas

EBENEZER for 5 points.


----------



## rangerxenos

Code: REJOICE - 5 Points


----------



## lucas

SOMEWHERE for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

SWEATER for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

REINDEER for 5 points.


----------



## lucas

WISH for 5 points.


----------



## lucas

GARLAND for 5 points.


----------



## lucas

_Here are the daily codes, so far.  They expire 12/31/2021 at 11:59:59 PM PT:_
*December 1* Code: *SITHMAS* – 25 Points
*December 2* Code: *NUTCRACKER* – 10 Points
*December 3 * Code: *JOYOUS* – 10 Points
*December 6 * Code: *TINSEL* – 10 Points
*December 7 * Code: *COOKIES* – 20 Points
*December 8 * Code: *GOODWILL* – 5 Points
*December 9 * Code: *YULETIDE* – 5 Points
*December 10 * Code: *DANCE* – 10 Points
*December 13 * Code: *HUGS* – 25 Points
*December 14 * Code: *EBENEZER* – 5 Points
*December 15 * Code: *REJOICE* – 10 Points
*December 16 * Code: *SWEATER* – 10 Points
*December 17 * Code: *REINDEER* – 5 Points
*December 20 * Code: *WISH* – 5 Points
*December 21 * Code: *GARLAND* – 5 Points


----------



## lucas

CAROLING for 10 points.


----------



## starry_solo

thank you @lucas for all these points!


----------



## lucas

FESTIVE for 20 points.


----------



## lucas

UNITY for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

RECEIVE for 5 points.


----------



## lucas

CHESTNUTS for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

ICICLE for 5 points.


----------



## lucas

SHINE for 5 points.


----------



## lucas

HELLO2022 for 25 points.


----------



## lucas

_Codes expire 12/31/2021 at 11:59:59 PM PT:_

*December 1*: *SITHMAS* – 25 Points
*December 2*: *NUTCRACKER* – 10 Points
*December 3*: *JOYOUS* – 10 Points
*December 6*: *TINSEL* – 10 Points
*December 7*: *COOKIES* – 20 Points
*December 8*: *GOODWILL* – 5 Points
*December 9*: *YULETIDE* – 5 Points
*December 10*: *DANCE* – 10 Points
*December 13*: *HUGS* – 25 Points
*December 14*: *EBENEZER* – 5 Points
*December 15*: *REJOICE* – 10 Points
*December 16*: *SWEATER* – 10 Points
*December 17*: *REINDEER* – 5 Points
*December 20*: *WISH* – 5 Points
*December 21*: *GARLAND* – 5 Points
*December 22*: *CAROLING* – 10 Points
*December 23*: *FESTIVE* – 20 Points
*December 24*: *UNITY* – 10 Points
*December 27*: *RECEIVE* – 5 Points
*December 28*: *CHESTNUTS* – 10 Points
*December 29*: *ICICLE* – 5 Points
*December 30*: *SHINE* – 5 Points
*December 31*: *HELLO2022* – 25 Points


----------



## kittyab

CHEERS2022


----------



## rangerxenos

Code CRASH for 10 points


----------



## erionm

TIGER2022 for 8 points.


----------



## rubybutt

JOEGARDNER 25 points


----------



## lucas

KARNAK for 10 points.


----------



## chad_1138

ANTONIO - 25 points


----------



## wuzzles

SHURI for 25


----------



## cyndiella

Does anyone have a solution to this problem?  I enter the code for points but don't get any points even tho I get a "Success!" notification.. When I entered the 'SHURI' code the website actually took away 5 points!!  What!!??


----------



## Kennywood

Try refreshing your page.  I'll enter a code and my points sometimes don't change.  When I refresh the page, the point amount is updated.


----------



## lucas

PENNY for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

PENNYPROUD for 25 points.


----------



## cyndiella

Kennywood said:


> Try refreshing your page.  I'll enter a code and my points sometimes don't change.  When I refresh the page, the point amount is updated.


I tried that... didn't work..  any other suggestions?


----------



## Mathmagicland

cyndiella said:


> I tried that... didn't work..  any other suggestions?


I would document & send in to DMI support for assistance.   I’ve had issues with the bonus points a couple of times in the past and they’ve been able to help, but it need to be before the end of the month while the offer is still valid.


----------



## cyndiella

Mathmagicland said:


> I would document & send in to DMI support for assistance.   I’ve had issues with the bonus points a couple of times in the past and they’ve been able to help, but it need to be before the end of the month while the offer is still valid.


I will from now on.. too late this time.  But I did get enough points for a $10 gift card.  woohoo!


----------



## chad_1138

IMAGINEER for 25 points


----------



## rubybutt

check your email.  I had one with a unique code for 25 points


----------



## wuzzles

If you ordered anything recently double check the box/envelope.  One of my items had a paper with a code for 25 points in it.


----------



## rangerxenos

Code TORONTO for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

ANIMATOR for 25 points.


----------



## limegreenmonorail

Code ANIMATOR for 25 points!


----------



## lucas

ONTHEREDCARPET for 25 points.


----------



## lucas

Hope this link works for 5 points (monthly newsletter):

disneymovieinsiders.com
*Disney Movie Insiders 3*
Disney Movie Insiders: Where Fans Become Insiders


----------



## rangerxenos

lucas said:


> Hope this link works for 5 points (monthly newsletter):
> 
> It did for me, thank you!
> 
> disneymovieinsiders.com
> *Disney Movie Insiders 3*
> Disney Movie Insiders: Where Fans Become Insiders


----------



## cari12

Canadian for 25 points


----------



## lucas

PERFORMER for 25 points.


----------



## lucas

CASITA for 25 points.


----------



## kittyab

I went to add this new code and it saying my zip code/postal code is incorrect.   Says Unable to update account, blah blah.   I have not changed any settings.  Anyone else having issues?

I live in Canada, I wonder if that is the issue?


----------



## DisneySwede

kittyab said:


> I went to add this new code and it saying my zip code/postal code is incorrect.   Says Unable to update account, blah blah.   I have not changed any settings.  Anyone else having issues?
> 
> I live in Canada, I wonder if that is the issue?


I'm also having a problem accessing it outside the US....


----------



## kittyab

DisneySwede said:


> I'm also having a problem accessing it outside the US....



Have you found a way to report the issue?


----------



## kittyab

kittyab said:


> Have you found a way to report the issue?


Submit a request – Disney Movie Insiders


----------



## DisneySwede

Didnt think about that...it has happened before and then suddenly started working again...


----------



## kittyab

DisneySwede said:


> Didnt think about that...it has happened before and then suddenly started working again...


I sent a report in.


----------



## lucas

In case anyone missed them:

*CASITA* – 25 Points exp 3/29
*PERFORMER* – 25 Points exp 3/31
*ONTHEREDCARPET* – 25 Points exp 3/29
*CANADIAN* – 25 Points exp 3/29
*TORONTO* – 10 Points exp 3/22
*ANIMATOR* – 25 Points exp 3/31
*IMAGINEER* – 25 Points exp 3/31


----------



## kittyab

kittyab said:


> I sent a report in.



Funny I get a reply stating it is my device and said to delete my cookies.  I tried on multiple devices & browsers.  It is them.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

The site is being glitchy today. I had to refresh the page several times to get past the error messages.


----------



## kittyab

I tried putting in a US address to see if that is the issue, nope.  Could just be where I am located.  I may have to call them.


----------



## lucas

ARTIST for 25 points.


----------



## lucas

BAKER for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

Each one for 25 points:

FORTHEFANS
MOVIELOVERSUNITE
CELEBRATEMOVIES


----------



## DisneySwede

kittyab said:


> I sent a report in.




Today I finally managed to get in using the app but no luck on a browser, clearing cookies. etc, etc.....so yeah it is them...


----------



## kittyab

DisneySwede said:


> Today I finally managed to get in using the app but no luck on a browser, clearing cookies. etc, etc.....so yeah it is them...



They finally got it fixed for me.  I dont have the app on my phone.  my phone is too old,


----------



## DisneySwede

kittyab said:


> They finally got it fixed for me.  I dont have the app on my phone.  my phone is too old,



I'm glad you finally got in. Still dont know why only the app worked but not the browser....


----------



## rangerxenos

Code DESIGNER for 25 points


----------



## lucas

SPECTOR for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

EXPLORE for 25 points.


----------



## lucas

Also, check your emails for an Insider's newsletter with a unique redemption code for 25 points.


----------



## runwad

The Red E GC for 900 points is back


----------



## kittyab

runwad said:


> The Red E GC for 900 points is back


What is that?


----------



## erionm

kittyab said:


> What is that?


Turning Red (Disney/Pixar Movie) Electronic Gift Card.


----------



## lucas

RESTORE for 25 points.


----------



## lucas

5 point monthly newsletter - click below and log-in:
https://www.disneymovieinsiders.com/?newsletter=mysterypoints


----------



## rangerxenos

CONSERVATION for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

EARTHDAY2022 for 25 points.


----------



## lucas

APRICOT for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

PLANETPOSSIBLE for 25 points.


----------



## lucas

BURGERS for 25 points.


----------



## rubybutt

Thanks for posting these Lucas.  I don't know where you get them, but I appreciate it.


----------



## erionm

TEACHERS for 25 points.


----------



## lucas

Each one for 25 points:
MULTIVERSE
MADNESS
SCARLETWITCH
WONG


----------



## starry_solo

lucas said:


> Each one for 25 points:
> MULTIVERSE
> MADNESS
> SCARLETWITCH
> WONG



Just a reminder that these points expire 5/3/2022 at 11:59 p.m. pacific time, that's today!


----------



## Violetspider

starry_solo said:


> Just a reminder that these points expire 5/3/2022 at 11:59 p.m. pacific time, that's today!


Not sure I understand what you mean by expire. Do you mean we need to log them into our account today or we actually have to redeem them by the end of today?


----------



## erionm

Violetspider said:


> Not sure I understand what you mean by expire. Do you mean we need to log them into our account today or we actually have to redeem them by the end of today?


The code must be entered before the expiration date/time in order to add those bonus points to your account balance.


----------



## Violetspider

erionm said:


> The code must be entered before the expiration date/time in order to earn those points.


Thanks, I thought that was it but wanted to make absolutely sure.


----------



## cyndiella

Thank you


----------



## erionm

cyndiella said:


> Disney Movie Insiders  25 points
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> LX8ITC408MG​


The code in that email is unique to the recipient and can only be used once.


----------



## kittyab

starry_solo said:


> Just a reminder that these points expire 5/3/2022 at 11:59 p.m. pacific time, that's today!


I didnt get the email notification for these.   grrrr


----------



## lucas

SHANGCHI for 25 points.


----------



## kittyab

We saw Dr Strange tonight and we ordered our tickets online.  I tried to up load the pdf of our tickets and I keep getting an error message. The file size is fine.  Does it have to be a jpg?


----------



## starry_solo

kittyab said:


> We saw Dr Strange tonight and we ordered our tickets online.  I tried to up load the pdf of our tickets and I keep getting an error message. The file size is fine.  Does it have to be a jpg?



Yes, I've never seen them accept PDFs.  There are free PDF to JPG converters online (you don't need to download a program).


----------



## lucas

MSMARVEL for 25 points.


----------



## rangerxenos

MEILIN for 25 points.


----------



## lucas

From today's Insider newsletter:

Earn points with bonus code: STREAMINGDAY, *available on May 20th.*


----------



## lucas

To get *5 FREE Disney Movie Insiders Points (Newsletter Bonus Points)* just click link and login.


----------



## lucas

DIMENSION for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

STREAMINGDAY for 25 points.


----------



## Violetspider

I received an email from Disney Movie Rewards today that is throwing me for a loop. It's says my consent has expired as of today and "To update your consent simply click the button below, sign into your Disney Movie Insiders account and follow the on-screen instructions." The email specifically has my name and my current points balance and seems completely legit, but when I clicked the Update Now link I was taken to my account where no on-screen instructions appeared. Nothing to consent to was there. I'm placing a screen shot of the body of the email below. Anyone else encounter this?

EDIT: Additionally, I was already logged into my account so I did not need to enter my login credentials after I clicked the Update Now button.


----------



## Mamabun

Violetspider said:


> I received an email from Disney Movie Rewards today that is throwing me for a loop. It's says my consent has expired as of today and "To update your consent simply click the button below, sign into your Disney Movie Insiders account and follow the on-screen instructions." The email specifically has my name and my current points balance and seems completely legit, but when I clicked the Update Now link I was taken to my account where no on-screen instructions appeared. Nothing to consent to was there. I'm placing a screen shot of the body of the email below. Anyone else encounter this?
> 
> EDIT: Additionally, I was already logged into my account so I did not need to enter my login credentials after I clicked the Update Now button.


Might want to try logging out and logging back in.  I got the consent pop up when I logged in yesterday, before I noticed the email, so seems legit and all.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Violetspider said:


> I received an email from Disney Movie Rewards today that is throwing me for a loop. It's says my consent has expired as of today and "To update your consent simply click the button below, sign into your Disney Movie Insiders account and follow the on-screen instructions." The email specifically has my name and my current points balance and seems completely legit, but when I clicked the Update Now link I was taken to my account where no on-screen instructions appeared. Nothing to consent to was there. I'm placing a screen shot of the body of the email below. Anyone else encounter this?
> 
> EDIT: Additionally, I was already logged into my account so I did not need to enter my login credentials after I clicked the Update Now button.


Same email here. No pop-up with instructions. I sent a copy of the email to DMI and am waiting for their reply.


----------



## Violetspider

Mamabun said:


> Might want to try logging out and logging back in.  I got the consent pop up when I logged in yesterday, before I noticed the email, so seems legit and all.


Thanks, I did that on two different browsers and on my phone app but still didn't receive the pop-up. Were you able to successfully update your consent then? 


theluckyrabbit said:


> Same email here. No pop-up with instructions. I sent a copy of the email to DMI and am waiting for their reply,


Thanks for letting me know. Please report back if you hear anything. I'm half way to a reward I want and don't want to get locked out and lose anything.

EDIT: I too sent an email to support regarding the issue. I will report back if I hear anything.


----------



## Violetspider

Violetspider said:


> Thanks, I did that on two different browsers and on my phone app but still didn't receive the pop-up. Were you able to successfully update your consent then?
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. Please report back if you hear anything. I'm half way to a reward I want and don't want to get locked out and lose anything.
> 
> EDIT: I too sent an email to support regarding the issue. I will report back if I hear anything.


UPDATE: I received a response from DMI already today (Sunday) verifying the email and that I actually updated my consent on the 19th. As far as I know I did not update anything, the only thing I did on the 19th was login to my account. But as long as they think I'm up-to-date, that's all that counts I guess. Here are the first two lines of the email they sent:

_"Thanks for reaching out to Disney Movie Insiders!

We can confirm that the email you received was from Disney Movie Insiders and that your consent was updated on May 19th 2022."
_


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Violetspider said:


> UPDATE: I received a response from DMI already today (Sunday) verifying the email and that I actually updated my consent on the 19th. As far as I know I did not update anything, the only thing I did on the 19th was login to my account. But as long as they think I'm up-to-date, that's all that counts I guess. Here are the first two lines of the email they sent:
> 
> _"Thanks for reaching out to Disney Movie Insiders!
> 
> We can confirm that the email you received was from Disney Movie Insiders and that your consent was updated on May 19th 2022."_


Received the same email. Impressed with how quickly DMI responded! This was definitely weird, but I'm glad things worked out (even if neither of us remembers actually doing anything other than logging in!).


----------



## Marionnette

MOANA for 25 points

Plus there's a Bob's Burger $5 eGC for 400 points. One per person. Limited supply.


----------



## jmmess

Monterey for 10 pts


----------



## jmmess

HOWARD for 25 pts


----------



## Marionnette

Marionnette said:


> OLIVER    for 25 points
> 
> Also, be on the lookout for your Insiders newsletter with a unique code for 25 points.


----------



## lucas

PLANET for 10 points.


----------



## jmmess

MERMAID for 25 pts


----------



## jmmess

5 points for clicking on your newsletter (in email)
Newsletter - 5 pts


----------



## rangerxenos

SPACERANGER for 25 points.


----------



## bsmcneil

rangerxenos said:


> SPACERANGER for 25 points.


I keep getting an error for this one - does anyone know if it was time-limited?


----------



## rangerxenos

bsmcneil said:


> I keep getting an error for this one - does anyone know if it was time-limited?



Sorry, I don't know, but I would have thought it would have been good through at least Opening weekend!


----------



## rangerxenos

New Code for 25 Free Disney Movie Insider points: PROVINCIAL


----------



## Violetspider

I have a rather stupid question that will no doubt show my age, but I have to ask anyway. What are all those digital keys on the DMI website for? I know they're basically digitally illustrated versions of collectible keys, but I've also read somewhere that they can unlock digitally illustrated magic. Really?? What magic? Where? Anyone??


----------



## jmmess

ATHENS for 10 pts
https://www.disneymovieinsiders.com/


----------



## Marionnette

PRINCEALI for 25 points


----------



## rangerxenos

POWEROFJOY for 25 points.


----------



## erionm

DISABILITYPRIDE for 25 points.


----------



## rubybutt

Violetspider said:


> I have a rather stupid question that will no doubt show my age, but I have to ask anyway. What are all those digital keys on the DMI website for? I know they're basically digitally illustrated versions of collectible keys, but I've also read somewhere that they can unlock digitally illustrated magic. Really?? What magic? Where? Anyone??
> 
> View attachment 678503


I was hoping you would get an answer... lol


----------



## lucas

THUNDER for 25 points.


----------



## jmmess

SPACEVIKING for 25 pts


----------



## rubybutt

jmmess said:


> SPACEVIKING for 25 pts


weird this one is not working for me


----------



## Mathmagicland

rubybutt said:


> weird this one is not working for me


Are you trying to enter the code in the app?  If so, maybe try via the website instead.  I’ve had that happen a couple of times, where a code would not work for me in the app but would be accepted on the website.  I don’t understand why that might happen….


----------



## rubybutt

Mathmagicland said:


> Are you trying to enter the code in the app?  If so, maybe try via the website instead.  I’ve had that happen a couple of times, where a code would not work for me in the app but would be accepted on the website.  I don’t understand why that might happen….


That worked!  Thanks


----------



## lucas

JERSEY for 10 points.

Also, look for email to get 5 Newsletter Bonus points.


----------



## lucas

HEALTH for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

Check your email for a unique code worth 25 points.


----------



## jmmess

PITMASTER 10 pts

https://www.disneymovieinsiders.com/


----------



## lucas

WORLDPRINCESSWEEK for 10 points.


----------



## jmmess

CRITTER 10pts

https://www.disneymovieinsiders.com/


----------



## bsmcneil

Just a note - I don't quite have enough but if you have 500 points, there are a lot of $5 gift cards available.


----------



## jmmess

bsmcneil said:


> Just a note - I don't quite have enough but if you have 500 points, there are a lot of $5 gift cards available.


There was a card earlier this week that was only 400 points for a $5 gift card.


----------



## bsmcneil

jmmess said:


> There was a card earlier this week that was only 400 points for a $5 gift card.


Yeah - I thought about mentioning it but it was sold out. Last I checked, the 500 points cards were up though (I grabbed one after linking one last movie account).


----------



## lucas

ATTORNEY for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

Unique code in email today for 25 points.


----------



## Kit Jackson

Not a code, but if you link your Disney+ and Disney Movie Insiders account by the end of September you get 150 bonus points. As long as you have an active Disney+ account linked to your Disney Movie Insiders account, you earn 50 points per month.


----------



## xfiles3010

Kit Jackson said:


> Not a code, but if you link your Disney+ and Disney Movie Insiders account by the end of September you get 150 bonus points. As long as you have an active Disney+ account linked to your Disney Movie Insiders account, you earn 50 points per month.


Thank you


----------



## jmmess

Kit Jackson said:


> Not a code, but if you link your Disney+ and Disney Movie Insiders account by the end of September you get 150 bonus points. As long as you have an active Disney+ account linked to your Disney Movie Insiders account, you earn 50 points per month.


Wondering if this works for anyone that has Disney+ through Verizon or only paid subscriptions? (I probably need to read the fine print, just haven’t had time.)


----------



## Kit Jackson

jmmess said:


> Wondering if this works for anyone that has Disney+ through Verizon or only paid subscriptions? (I probably need to read the fine print, just haven’t had time.)



I have no idea, but instead of trying to read and parse the language of the fine print, it might be easier to attempt to link the accounts and see what happens.


----------



## jmmess

Kit Jackson said:


> I have no idea, but instead of trying to read and parse the language of the fine print, it might be easier to attempt to link the accounts and see what happens.


I tried that and it kept trying to “Connect Account,” which led me to the question.  I tried again later that night and successfully got it to work.


----------



## Kit Jackson

MAUI for 5 Points

1920s for 5 Points

SOUL for 5 Points

LANDONIS for 5 Points

VIBRANIUM for 5 Points


----------



## cellomom

Kit Jackson said:


> MAUI for 5 Points
> 
> 1920s for 5 Points
> 
> SOUL for 5 Points
> 
> LANDONIS for 5 Points
> 
> VIBRANIUM for 5 Points


Thanks


----------



## lucas

D23EXPO2022 for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

CARS for 5 points.


----------



## lucas

WhitneyHouston for 5 points.


----------



## Kit Jackson

lucas said:


> WhitneyHouston for 5 points.


I am unable to get this code to work. I tried on different browsers, logging out of my account and then logging back in, and I tried it on the app. Has anyone else been able to get this code to work? Does anyone know if it has already expired?


----------



## rangerxenos

Kit Jackson said:


> I am unable to get this code to work. I tried on different browsers, logging out of my account and then logging back in, and I tried it on the app. Has anyone else been able to get this code to work? Does anyone know if it has already expired?



It worked for me yesterday, are you putting a space between Whitney and Houston?  Shouldn't be one.


----------



## jcarwash

I suspect that CARS and WHITNEYHOUSTON were only valid on September 11. Not working today.


----------



## anricat

I can't get any of these recent codes (Friday onward) to work. I get an error.


----------



## rangerxenos

anricat said:


> I can't get any of these recent codes (Friday onward) to work. I get an error.



They have probably all expired.


----------



## lucas

Check your email for five points via the newsletter.


----------



## ivegotayen

jmmess said:


> Wondering if this works for anyone that has Disney+ through Verizon or only paid subscriptions? (I probably need to read the fine print, just haven’t had time.)


Yes, it works for subscriptions through Verizon. I just did it.


----------



## rangerxenos

MIRABEL for 25 points.


----------



## rastika

rangerxenos said:


> They have probably all expired.


Do we know why they are expiring so quickly?


----------



## lucas

rastika said:


> Do we know why they are expiring so quickly?


Not sure but I think some were only good thru D23 weekend.


----------



## jmmess

FERRIX 10 points

Redeem by 10/04/22

https://www.disneymovieinsiders.com/


----------



## rubybutt

LACIENEGA 25 points


----------



## eticketplease

MIGUEL for 25 points.

Thanks to @tinkerone for the code!!


----------



## jmmess

$10 Disney e-gift card for 900 points. Can redeem up to 4x. 

https://www.disneymovieinsiders.com/reward/574602


----------



## rangerxenos

jmmess said:


> $10 Disney e-gift card for 900 points. Can redeem up to 4x.
> 
> https://www.disneymovieinsiders.com/reward/574602



Already showing as OOS, there are a few more for 1000 points.


----------



## jmmess

rangerxenos said:


> Already showing as OOS, there are a few more for 1000 points.


Well, that went fast! But mine does say one per 24 hours. So maybe check back tomorrow?


----------



## jcarwash

jmmess said:


> Well, that went fast! But mine does say one per 24 hours. So maybe check back tomorrow?



I saw that card on the site like 2 weeks ago maybe? It's a better deal than the other $10 cards so I bet it's actually sold out.


----------



## jmmess

jcarwash said:


> That card was there a few weeks ago. It's a better deal than the other $10 cards so I bet it's actually sold out.


I got one when I posted for 900 points. Hopefully it returns for others to get it as well!


----------



## rangerxenos

COACHMAN  for 10 points.


----------



## cellomom

jmmess said:


> I got one when I posted for 900 points. Hopefully it returns for others to get it as well!


Turning Red eGC available again this morning


----------



## rangerxenos

cellomom said:


> Turning Red eGC available again this morning
> View attachment 708260


Thank you!


----------



## Violetspider

Available now on the site. $5.00 Gift Card for 400 points.



EDIT: Looks to be sold out now. Only took a couple hours.


----------



## Violetspider

Also available $5.00 Gift Card for 450 points.



EDIT: Now showing as sold out.


----------



## lucas

WINIFRED - 25 points.


----------



## rangerxenos

Violetspider said:


> Available now on the site. $5.00 Gift Card for 400 points.
> 
> View attachment 708305



Thank you, if this keeps up I might end up with enough in free gift cards to pay for one of my meals during my December trip!


----------



## Violetspider

Also, check your email for a Frights & Delights individual code good for 25 points.


----------



## jmmess

rangerxenos said:


> Thank you, if this keeps up I might end up with enough in free gift cards to pay for one of my meals during my December trip!


Might be a Disney kids meal, hey, it’s free!


----------



## rangerxenos

Violetspider said:


> Also, check your email for a Frights & Delights individual code good for 25 points.
> 
> View attachment 708332



Thank you, I always forget about these!


----------



## kittyab

Anyone unscrambled the clue that came in the email today?  

N F R W I E I D


----------



## ArielRae

kittyab said:


> Anyone unscrambled the clue that came in the email today?
> 
> N F R W I E I D


Winifred


----------



## erionm

kittyab said:


> Anyone unscrambled the clue that came in the email today?
> 
> N F R W I E I D


The code is WINIFRED and was posted yesterday afternoon.


----------



## tinkerone

VALENTINA FOR 25 POINTS


----------



## rubybutt

Violetspider said:


> Also, check your email for a Frights & Delights individual code good for 25 points.
> 
> View attachment 708332


I didn't get this.  Did anyone else not receive it?


----------



## Mathmagicland

rubybutt said:


> I didn't get this.  Did anyone else not receive it?


My email came yesterday afternoon, if that helps to look in spam folders.


----------



## rubybutt

Mathmagicland said:


> My email came yesterday afternoon, if that helps to look in spam folders.


I looked there.  I guess I am just SOL on this one.


----------



## Violetspider

I noticed last night that all gift cards have been either fully redeemed or maybe even removed from the website. Even the ones that required more points than most of us are interested in using for redemption. There were a few of those higher point ones available on Wednesday, I wonder if they were actually removed and if so why?


----------



## Kit Jackson

Violetspider said:


> I noticed last night that all gift cards have been either fully redeemed or maybe even removed from the website. Even the ones that required more points than most of us are interested in using for redemption. There were a few of those higher point ones available on Wednesday, I wonder if they were actually removed and if so why?



The gift cards will come back. I have seen designs removed from the website/app only to return. I have seen the 900 point Turning Red card appear and disappear multiple times, and the same with the 1000 point Ta-Da Mickey card. What is odd is that there are currently no gift cards available. I have never seen that before.


----------



## ivegotayen

Kit Jackson said:


> The gift cards will come back. I have seen designs removed from the website/app only to return. I have seen the 900 point Turning Red card appear and disappear multiple times, and the same with the 1000 point Ta-Da Mickey card. What is odd is that there are currently no gift cards available. I have never seen that before.


I've seen all gift cards unavailable plenty of times. They come back.


----------



## Violetspider

Must have been a site hiccup because three gift cards are back, including the Frights and Delights $5 for 450 points. That one is the best deal currently.


----------



## DisneySwede

400 points for 5 dollars is back in stock


----------



## rangerxenos

MALEFICENT for 25 points.


----------



## lucas

Also, check your email for newsletter bonus points - good for 5 points.


----------



## eticketplease

@pipertoad posted code BRUNO for 25 points


----------



## Violetspider

The $5 for 400 point gift card is available again as of this afternoon.


----------



## rangerxenos

Violetspider said:


> The $5 for 400 point gift card is available again as of this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 710777



Thank you!


----------



## rangerxenos

Violetspider said:


> The $5 for 400 point gift card is available again as of this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 710777



Available again this afternoon.


----------



## jmmess

GILBERT for 10pts

https://www.disneymovieinsiders.com/


----------



## rangerxenos

LEOTA for 25 points.


----------



## Mathmagicland

The $5 gift cards for 400 points are showing available again.


----------



## rangerxenos

AGATHA for 25 points.


----------



## lucas

WAKANDA for 50 points.


----------



## eticketplease

lucas said:


> WAKANDA for 50 points.


Was this good on 10/26 only?  Not working for me but thanks for posting.


----------



## rangerxenos

eticketplease said:


> Was this good on 10/26 only?  Not working for me but thanks for posting.



I can't get it to work either, was wondering if their system may be having issues?


----------



## eticketplease

rangerxenos said:


> I can't get it to work either, was wondering if their system may be having issues?


Hopefully as I could use 50 free points


----------



## jmmess

It had said it was for the preview, guessing you had to add it by EOD.


----------



## lucas

eticketplease said:


> Was this good on 10/26 only?  Not working for me but thanks for posting.


Sorry - I have no idea if it was only good for 10/26.  It did work for me and the points were added to my account.


----------



## SkRiderMom

400 point Halloween cards are available again


----------



## cari12

bonus code DIADELOSMUERTOS
For 30 points

Code expires 11/6/22 at 11:59pm PT.


----------



## rangerxenos

RADIATOR for 10 points.


----------



## Violetspider

Check your email. There is a 25 point individualized code in the November newsletter.


----------



## rubybutt

It looks like I have stopped receiving the monthly emails for some reason.  Anyone else have this issue.


----------



## eticketplease

rubybutt said:


> It looks like I have stopped receiving the monthly emails for some reason.  Anyone else have this issue.


I did not see mine at first but searched my mail for “Disney Movie Insiders” and was able to find it


----------



## kittyab

rubybutt said:


> It looks like I have stopped receiving the monthly emails for some reason.  Anyone else have this issue.


I had to contact them a few times as I would get it then it would stop.


----------



## jmmess

nativevoices for 30 pts

https://www.disneymovieinsiders.com


----------



## lucas

WAKANDAFOREVER for 25 points.


----------



## tinkerone

SERVICE for 30 points.


----------



## jmmess

RODENTIA for 10 points​https://www.disneymovieinsiders.com


----------



## lucas

Check your email and log-in to your account for November - 5 bonus points.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Happy thanksgiving from DMI - there are $5 Strange World gift cards for 500 Points out there today.


----------



## Violetspider

Between last week's Wacanda Forever Loungefly purse (which is amazing IMO) and this week's Strange World backpack, my points have taken a significant hit. Looking forward to some sweet holiday points coming our way...I hope!


----------



## rangerxenos

Violetspider said:


> Between last week's Wacanda Forever Loungefly purse (which is amazing IMO) and this week's Strange World backpack, my points have taken a significant hit. Looking forward to some sweet holiday points coming our way...I hope!
> 
> View attachment 720841



I'm pretty much hoarding mine until I can get back out to Disneyland, I want to use them to take the Studio Tour.


----------



## tinkerone

SPLAT for 25 points


----------



## jmmess

*WILLOW1988* for 25 points
https://www.disneymovieinsiders.com/


----------



## rangerxenos

*AVALONIA for 10 points*


----------



## lucas

thanks for the codes

thought I had another but it wasn't working


----------



## OKW Lover

jmmess said:


> *WILLOW1988* for 25 points
> https://www.disneymovieinsiders.com/


Tried this one this morning and it generates an error code.  Doesn't say its expired, just gives the error.


----------



## Violetspider

OKW Lover said:


> Tried this one this morning and it generates an error code.  Doesn't say its expired, just gives the error.


It's an unusual error code as well, "Something happened while processing your code please try again later." Hope it gets fixed since it's a 25 point code.


----------



## chad_1138

WINTER for 5 points.


----------



## lucas

FREE Disney Movie Insiders Points – New Codes Every Weekday through 12/31​
*Codes are live at 12:00:00 AM PT and expire 12/31/2022 at 11:59:59 PM PT.


----------



## rangerxenos

Looks like today's code is YETI, but I don't know how many points it's for as when I try to enter it says 'Site under maintenance.'


----------



## Violetspider

rangerxenos said:


> Looks like today's code is YETI, but I don't know how many points it's for as when I try to enter it says 'Site under maintenance.'


Code submission is specifically under maintenance as well, so hopefully we may have a chance to redeem the WILLOW1988 code that hasn’t worked for some of us.


----------



## lucas

rangerxenos said:


> Looks like today's code is YETI, but I don't know how many points it's for as when I try to enter it says 'Site under maintenance.'


Looks like it is now working:

Dec 1 code: YETI for 5 points


----------



## Kennywood

Neither the WILLOW1988 nor the WAKANDAFOREVER code ever worked for me.


----------



## Violetspider

Kennywood said:


> Neither the WILLOW1988 nor the WAKANDAFOREVER code ever worked for me.


Yeah, unfortunately what ever they were fixing this morning didn't effect the WILLOW1988 code. I'm still getting the same error I listed in my comment above. The YETI code worked fine as well as a special code I received today in the mail with my Splat Pin. Oh well!


----------



## rangerxenos

PRESENTS for 10 points.

Says come back Monday, so it looks like no codes over the weekend.


----------



## lucas

DRAX for 10 points.


----------



## rangerxenos

FOZZIWIG for 5 points.


----------



## lucas

GROOT for 10 points.


----------



## cellomom

*FYI:  Available Today*
limit 1


----------



## kittyab

Can you use the gift card at the resorts & parks?


----------



## Kit Jackson

Check your email (especially your spam folder) for a message from Disney Movie Insiders with a bonus code for more points.



kittyab said:


> Can you use the gift card at the resorts & parks?



Yes for the parks, but I'm not sure about the resorts. To use a egift card at the parks, you might need a digital printout. I'm not sure if they can scan it from an email on the screen.

EDIT FOR CLARIFICATION: By digital printout, I meant printing out a paper copy of the digital gift card.


----------



## Mathmagicland

kittyab said:


> Can you use the gift card at the resorts & parks?


Yes - anywhere a Disney gift card is accepted, I believe,  I’ve used them in the parks,


----------



## Mathmagicland

Kit Jackson said:


> Check your email (especially your spam folder) for a message from Disney Movie Insiders with a bonus code for more points.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes for the parks, but I'm not sure about the resorts. To use a egift card at the parks, you might need a digital printout. I'm not sure if they can scan it from an email on the screen.





Kit Jackson said:


> Check your email (especially your spam folder) for a message from Disney Movie Insiders with a bonus code for more points.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes for the parks, but I'm not sure about the resorts. To use a egift card at the parks, you might need a digital printout. I'm not sure if they can scan it from an email on the screen.


You can also load it to Apple Wallet and the parks can scan from  there.


----------



## kittyab

Mathmagicland said:


> You can also load it to Apple Wallet and the parks can scan from  there.


Present the Disney Gift Card at the Front Desk as payment toward room nights or accumulated purchases on your Resort charge. 

We are going to Vero Beach next Oct, and I wanted to use the gift cards at the gift shop


----------



## Violetspider

cellomom said:


> *FYI:  Available Today*
> limit 1
> View attachment 723616


I grabbed this one earlier today, but didn't have time to actually redeem it until I got home from work. Now I'm getting error message below on the website and the app isn't doing anything. I've never received responses when I've had other problems with DMI. Not sure how to contact someone that can help. Looks like I just lost 400 points.


----------



## CookieandOatmeal

Violetspider said:


> I grabbed this one earlier today, but didn't have time to actually redeem it until I got home from work. Now I'm getting error message below on the website and the app isn't doing anything. I've never received responses when I've had other problems with DMI. Not sure how to contact someone that can help. Looks like I just lost 400 points.
> 
> View attachment 723704


There's a Disney Movie Rewards thread on the Budget Board and at the end of it, there is a fix for retrieving your giftcard. Many of us were having the same issue.


----------



## kittyab

Violetspider said:


> I grabbed this one earlier today, but didn't have time to actually redeem it until I got home from work. Now I'm getting error message below on the website and the app isn't doing anything. I've never received responses when I've had other problems with DMI. Not sure how to contact someone that can help. Looks like I just lost 400 points.
> 
> View attachment 723704


Contact them, they are really good about getting back to people.


----------



## Violetspider

CookieandOatmeal said:


> There's a Disney Movie Rewards thread on the Budget Board and at the end of it, there is a fix for retrieving your giftcard. Many of us were having the same issue.



That fix totally worked! Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## lucas

ARENDELLE for 5 points.


----------



## lucas

ICEAGE for 5 points.


----------



## chad_1138

December 12 - OLAF for 5 points


----------



## lucas

BERNARD for 5 points.


----------



## cari12

Dec 13: BERNARD for 5 points


----------



## lucas

SEASONS for 5 points.


----------



## chad_1138

MONROEVILLE for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

Be on the look-out for email with 5 Newsletter Bonus Points.


----------



## tinkerone

MONROEVILLE FOR 10 POINTS.


----------



## tinkerone

Treasure for 25 points


----------



## lucas

JACKFROST for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

FESTIVITY for 5 points.


----------



## lucas

GIFTING for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

DREIDEL for 5 points.


----------



## lucas

TIDINGS for 5 points.


----------



## rubybutt

NOELLE


----------



## jmmess

rubybutt said:


> NOELLE


This one gave me an error


----------



## kittyab

rubybutt said:


> NOELLE


this code does not work


----------



## OKW Lover

rubybutt said:


> NOELLE


I get an error when trying to enter this code.  Apparently something wrong on their website.


----------



## lucas

NOELLE for 5 points.

It's working now!


----------



## Violetspider

Noelle is still not working for me on the app. I’ll try the website later.


----------



## rangerxenos

Violetspider said:


> Noelle is still not working for me on the app. I’ll try the website later.



Website just worked for me!


----------



## lucas

ELFPOLLY for 10 points.


----------



## lucas

CLAUSES for 25 points.


----------



## lucas

BELLS for 5 points.


----------

